# ~Survey Fun!~



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

What is your name?
Katherine

What is your zodiac sign?
Pisces

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Rock, R&B, Dancehall, Hiphop, Reggaeton

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
I don't mind them. 

What is your relationship status?
Single 

Do you have any children?
No I do not lol

What things can make or break a relationship?
Plenty of things: Dishonesty, Financial problems (Somebody is spending too much!), Adultery, Distance, Maturity Levels, Crazy mother in laws... and the list goes on lol.

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Watermelon and cucumber, not together though

Do you have any pets?
Yea, cats. Crazy 'ol cat ladaaay

Any tattoos or piercings?
Yes. Getting a tattoo end of August. Have my ears stretched to 6mm. Ears pierced up with gems 5x after the plugs. Doing my left tragus soon. Bought the piercing needles and everything.. just need to wait until after surgery because I can't be taking the jewelery in and out in the first month. 

Do you have siblings?
Yea, a brother. 

How is your relationship with your parents?
Mom - Love her to death, Dad - Not so good but I decided to keep in contact so I'll just see what happens.. he may not be the best person who ever lived but he is my father..

What is your occupation?
Salesperson.

What is your ideal job?
Computer Programmer Analyst! Starting Sept. 

What was your best subject in school?
Chemistry

Your worst subject in school?
Math

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Draw

What is your favorite season?
Summer

What is your least favorite house chore?
None.. I'm not picky. Only thing I hate is when people leave huge hunks of food on their plates or don't rinse them then doing the dishes later for me is disgusting lol. 

What time do you usually go to bed?
11pm-12am

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Neither

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Yea. I miss my friend Sabrina, she's on vacay.

Last time you took a bubble bath?
April. 

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Besides everything else I am busy doing, I want to make sure I socialize more in my free time.

What is your favorite holiday?
Christmas. Not because of the snow, or presents.. it's the perfect family time .

Do you have any allergies?
I'm allergic to bullshtt lol otherwise, no.

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Yes!

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
Not sure yet.

What cell phone provider do you use?
Virgin 

Do you speak any languages besides english?
Un petit peu de francais. Thanks to my elementary and highschool education lol.

What is a smell that you love?
My perfume.. D&G Light Blue. Been my favourite for years.

What is the last vacation you went on?
To a wheelchair basketball game in T.O. overnight.

Have you ever been horseback riding?
Yep. Just once though.

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
Yea lol 

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Water. Toast.

What time do you wake up in the morning?
8am.. and no earlier if I can help it lol.

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
Yes, I have a few. One I always remember is "Stand facing the sun and your shadows will fall behind you."

What is the last song you listened to?
Slow motion - Rupee

What radio stations do you listen to?
None

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Open, just because it always is. I hang up a lot of the clothes I regularly wear.

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Darkness.

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Read.

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Hot.

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Depends.. as long as I'm not expecting anyone I don't bother.. but for a shower I always do. Real classy huh.. TMI? lol

Next vacation you plan to go on?
Next May visiting the Aussies!

Do you have any nicknames?
Kathy, Katherina (My Grandma calls me that), And Kath sometimes.. which I hate. Doesn't that sound ugly ? KAAAAAAAATH! lol

Are you watching tv right now?
No.

When is the last time you cried?
Last month I believe.

Have you ever been in love?
No, not the real kind.

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
YES lmao. Back in the day!

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yes

What do you like to order at Ihop?
I have never been to Ihop.

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
Last REAL injury.. probably when I was SHing in Feb/Early March.

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
The ability to grant myself every wish I wanted.. clever huh XD

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
****, been a while lol. Maybe Inception?

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
I don't believe it, I KNOW it. :b

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Watermelon and Grapes

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
BBT

How do you feel about your family?
I love them.. even though there is one person who has been a retard.

What is your favorite salad dressing?
I like vinegrettes or catalina or french.

Do you call anyone by their last name?
Yea sometimes to be a dork lol

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
Yep, for both reasons lmao

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
No, ocassionally like twice a year maybe so no basically, and no (havn't smoked pot with anybody in a while). lol

Have you ever had your heart broken?
YUP!

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
No, ever hear of the butterfly effect? LOL

Do you hate anyone?
Hate presumes I care about them, so no. Strongly dislike though, there's a few.

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
Nope. 

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Getting ready to go to the fireworks.

Who is the next person you are going to see?
Nariman

Who is the next person you are going to email?
Prob Reece lol


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

What is your name?
Shannon

What is your zodiac sign?
Cancer

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Rock

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
baseball's like my life, I only watch though

What is your relationship status?
Single

Do you have any children?
nope

What things can make or break a relationship?
religious beliefs, I don't now I've never been in a relationship

 What are 2 of your favorite foods?
I don't have favorite foods, I just know if they're yummy or not

 Do you have any pets?
A cat who is practically my baby

Any tattoos or piercings?
I got my ears pierced when I was a baby.

 Do you have siblings?
An older brother and a younger sister.

How is your relationship with your parents?
Love my mom, hate my dad.

What is your occupation?
Couch potato. :lol

 What is your ideal job?
Stay-at-home Mom

What was your best subject in school?
Junior and senior year it was math, before then I didn't really have one.

Your worst subject in school?
Before junior and senior year it was math.

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Listen to music

What is your favorite season?
summer

What is your least favorite house chore?
all of them, I'm really lazy

 What time do you usually go to bed?
midnight

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
nope

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Yes

Last time you took a bubble bath?
There is no bathtub in my house, so it's been years. :cry

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Jog 3 miles.

What is your favorite holiday?
Seattle Mariners Opening Day

Do you have any allergies?
Dust

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Very much so

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
I vote even when I don't care about the outcome.

What cell phone provider do you use?
I don't have a cellphone.

Do you speak any languages besides english?
Un poco de espanol, and some American Sign Language

What is a smell that you love?
ummmm, lilacs, or a freshly mowed lawn. or cookies baking, or the smell after having just showers, clothes right out of the dryer...

What is the last vacation you went on?
Never been on vacation.

Have you ever been horseback riding?
Nope

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
nope

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Chicken casserole and water

What time do you wake up in the morning?
around 7

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
Yes, lots.

 What is the last song you listened to?
I'm listening to the glee version of Telephone.

What radio stations do you listen to?
I don't listen to the radio.

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
closed

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
darkness

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Get back up and get on the computer

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Sunny and warm. 

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
I'm almost never home alone. but i don't think I do.

Next vacation you plan to go on?
California... someday

Do you have any nicknames?
Shorty

 Are you watching tv right now?
nope

When is the last time you cried?
I don't remember if I cried today, but I definitely did yesterday.

Have you ever been in love?
No. :rain

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
I've never drank.

 Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yes.

What do you like to order at Ihop?
I don't think I've ever been to Ihop.

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
I've never been seriously injured. But it was probably a minor cut or a bruise that randomly appeared on my leg.

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
I have no idea.

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
I think it was Eclipse.

 Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
I don't believe I do.

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
bananas and apples

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
Hey Hey we're the monkees and people say we monkee around, but we're to busy singing to put anybody down we're just trying to be friendly come watch us sing and play we're the young generation and we've got something to say hey hey we're the monkees you never know where we'll be found so you better get ready we're maybe coming to your town

How do you feel about your family?
I :heart them

 What is your favorite salad dressing?
Thousand Island

Do you call anyone by their last name?
No, that's an incredibly guy thing to do

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
No

 Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
If allergy pills count as drugs, then yes.

 Have you ever had your heart broken?
Still is.

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
Yes.

Do you hate anyone?
No.

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
My sister's boyfriend, and her for going out with him.

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
eating dinnner

Who is the next person you are going to see?
outside of my family I have no idea.

Who is the next person you are going to email?
I don't e-mail.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

What is your name?
Addler

What is your zodiac sign?
Leo

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Rock, metal, rap, hip hop, country, bluegrass, pop, indie

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
Neither.

What is your relationship status?
Single, not looking

Do you have any children?
Nope

What things can make or break a relationship?
I'm asexual: I don't do relationships.

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Potatoes and bbq sauce. nom nom nom.

Do you have any pets?
Five cats.

Any tattoos or piercings?
Nope, but I have brands and scars from self-injury.

Do you have siblings?
Two brothers and a sister.

How is your relationship with your parents?
Better now that I've moved out. Both were abusive when I was little.

What is your occupation?
Teacher.

What is your ideal job?
Author and/or archivist. Or geologist.

What was your best subject in school?
English

Your worst subject in school?
Math and chemistry.

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Write fanfic.

What is your favorite season?
Summer

What is your least favorite house chore?
Anything with toilets or litter pans. Not a fan of the poop.

What time do you usually go to bed?
When I don't have to get up the next day, 3 or 4 a.m.

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Glasses.

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
My undergrad friends.

Last time you took a bubble bath?
More than a decade.

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Finish my masters degree and start doctoral studies.

What is your favorite holiday?
Halloween. And Earth Day.

Do you have any allergies?
No.

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Yes, so long as the wind isn't too bad.

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
I tell other people to vote, but I'm pretty disillusioned. I probably will, anyway.

What cell phone provider do you use?
AT&T.

Do you speak any languages besides English?
Un poco de espanol. I was a Spanish minor as an undergrad. Not very fluent, though.

What is a smell that you love?
Wisteria and mimosa blooms.

What is the last vacation you went on?
I went to the beach three years ago.

Have you ever been horseback riding?
Nope.

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
Nope.

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Fries and Dr. Pepper.

What time do you wake up in the morning?
Afternoon in the summer. During the school year, 7 or 8.

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
I'm an English major, so yeah, bunches. One that I try to live by is Gandhi's: Be the change you wish to see in the world.

What is the last song you listened to?
Adele's "Rolling in the Deep"

What radio stations do you listen to?
All kinds except religious music and talk stations (except NPR now and again).

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Open. I never see the point in closing it: I'd just have to open it again.

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
I used to need a nightlight, but now I prefer total darkness.

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Reading, Internet (both).

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Cooling off now that it's night: it was in the nineties earlier.

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
I do when my cats are trying to get all up in my grill.

Next vacation you plan to go on?
Visit my undergrad homies.

Do you have any nicknames?
When I was little, the daycare ladies called me Ladybug; in high school, I was Spike (I dyed and spiked my hair). Now I call myself Valentine; I don't think anyone else does, though (lol).

Are you watching tv right now?
Nope, I'm internetting right now.

When is the last time you cried?
Today when a sad song came on: "If Heaven Wasn't So Far Away" by Justin Moore.

Have you ever been in love?
I thought I was, back when I thought I was hetero.

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
Nope. I'm still getting used to alcohol: it tastes too bad to drink a lot of it.

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yep.

What do you like to order at IHOP?
I went there once when I was eleven. I think I got a pancake with chocolate chips in it.

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
I cut myself a couple days ago (self-injury). Last semi-serious injury: scalding myself last year (I think that was the last time--more self-injury). I've never had a major injury. Can't afford to get one now: I don't want ER docs seeing my SI scars.

If you could have one superhero ability, what would it be?
The ability to control emotions (mine and others).

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
Pocahontas or Casper, back in 1995.

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
I'm paranoid, so yes. I think everyone hates me.

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Bananas and cantaloupe.

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
House (has no lyrics); Family Ties (has lyrics)

How do you feel about your family?
We're better when we're apart.

What is your favorite salad dressing?
I don't eat salad.

Do you call anyone by their last name?
Yes, for funsies.

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
Yes, in elementary school, on a dare. The vice principal scolded me and the other girl.

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
I smoke and drink occasionally.

Have you ever had your heart broken?
Sure, I guess. Maybe. I don't know. Probably not.

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
So much. But if I've learned anything from years of Star Trek fandom, it's don't mess with time.

Do you hate anyone?
I think so.

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
I guess.

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Registering for next semester.

Who is the next person you are going to see?
My parents are coming by tomorrow.

Who is the next person you are going to email?
My mother will probably email tonight, and I'll respond.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

What is your name?
Joseph

What is your zodiac sign?
Pisces

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Don't know really

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
I like watching them and would play too if it wasn't for SA.

What is your relationship status?
Single 

Do you have any children?
No I do not lol

What things can make or break a relationship?
Not speaking from experience, dishonesty and disloyalty would probably be the biggest thing

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
It's hard to pick 2 really but I'll say chips and chocolate (I like healthy foods too  )

Do you have any pets?
My family has a cat

Any tattoos or piercings?
No

Do you have siblings?
No

How is your relationship with your parents?
Very good

What is your occupation?
Software Engineer

What is your ideal job?
Don't know really, a professional footballer/soccer player :b

What was your best subject in school?
Math

Your worst subject in school?
English

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Well what I do, is be on my laptop lol

What is your favorite season?
Summer

What is your least favorite house chore?
I don't have to do them yet lol, I will when I move out

What time do you usually go to bed?
Time varies wildly, at the moment it is around 5am.

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Neither

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Not really

Last time you took a bubble bath?
Can't remember

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Ideally overcome SA lol

What is your favorite holiday?
Not sure really, none stands out as a favourite

Do you have any allergies?
Not that I know off

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
No

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
I did

What cell phone provider do you use?
O2

Do you speak any languages besides english?
Un petit peu de francais and also irish. Thanks to my elementary and highschool education lol and also a tiny bit of various other languages like german and swedish

What is a smell that you love?
I cant really think of one right now, the smell of nature is nice lol

What is the last vacation you went on?
Never been on one

Have you ever been horseback riding?
No

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
No

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Tea and chocolate

What time do you wake up in the morning?
Again this varies, at the moment I havent been getting up in the morning, its almost the evening actually lol

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
Quotes are good but I cant think of any right now

What is the last song you listened to?
Cant remember

What radio stations do you listen to?
None really

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Closed

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Dont mind, can sleep in either, usually in total darkness though

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Nothing lol

What is the weather like right now where you are?
The typical irish summer, the odd sunny day but mostly boring weather lol

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
I just have a habit of closing the door lol

Next vacation you plan to go on?
No idea, never planned one

Do you have any nicknames?
Joe and Joey probably

Are you watching tv right now?
No.

When is the last time you cried?
Not too long ago lol

Have you ever been in love?
No

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
No

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yes

What do you like to order at Ihop?
I have never heard of Ihop.

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
A burn when I was cooking, wasnt that bad though

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
The ability to grant myself every wish I wanted.. clever huh XD, I like this one 

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
It has been about 7 or 8 years since I have been and that was just for an educational for school lol

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
I don't think I have hates but people Im certain find me strange lol

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Oranges and Bananas

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
For some reason, the A team lol

How do you feel about your family?
I love them

What is your favorite salad dressing?
Dont like salad dressing lol

Do you call anyone by their last name?
No

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
Yes lol

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
Sometimes drink, but it has been very rare recently lol

Have you ever had your heart broken?
No

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
Yes lol, restart my life again :b

Do you hate anyone?
I dont

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
Nope. 

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Not really

Who is the next person you are going to see?
My parents tomorrow when I wake up

Who is the next person you are going to email?
No idea


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

*What is your name?*
Ian.

*What is your zodiac sign?*
Libra.

*What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?*
Rock; Hard, Folk, Prog, Classic, Stoner, Psychedelic, Blues, and so on.
*
Do you like sports (watch or play)?*
Sure. Hockey (ice), tennis, NRL, and cricket (playing is much better than watching).

*What is your relationship status?*
Single.

*Do you have any children?*
Narp.
*
What things can make or break a relationship?*
Too many things.

*What are 2 of your favorite foods?*
Chicken and apples.

*Do you have any pets?*
Two cats. They're not bad, but I think I prefer dogs.

*Any tattoos or piercings?*
Neither, though I've been considering getting a tattoo for some time.

*Do you have siblings?*
A younger brother.

*How is your relationship with your parents?*
With my mom, fine. With my dad, nonexistent.

*What is your occupation?*
Unemployed student.
*
What is your ideal job?*
Anything that doesn't require a lot of contact with the public.
*
What was your best subject in school?*
English, although I was equally good at most subjects.

*Your worst subject in school?*
Woodwork, I suppose.

*What is something you like to do in your downtime?*
Write.
*
What is your favorite season?*
Winter.

*What is your least favorite house chore?*
Changing the cats' box.
*
What time do you usually go to bed?*
It varies, but lately it's been 3 - 5 in the morning.

*Do you wear glasses or contacts?*
Glasses.

*Do you miss anyone at the moment?*
Yep.

*Last time you took a bubble bath?*
Can't recall.

*What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?*
Establish a position and routine on campus.

*What is your favorite holiday?*
Christmas. Nostalgia.

*Do you have any allergies?*
Some pollens. Golden wattles.

*Do you enjoy thunderstorms?*
Sure, when they don't screw with the power.

*Have you/do you plan to vote this year?*
Yep.

*What cell phone provider do you use?*
Verizon.
*
Do you speak any languages besides english?*
Used to, but now it's just English.
*
What is a smell that you love?*
Vanilla.

*What is the last vacation you went on?*
Some overnight camping kind of thing with friends.

*Have you ever been horseback riding?*
Yep.

*Have you ever gambled at a casino?*
Nope.

*What is the last thing you ate and drank?*
Grapes and green tea.
*
What time do you wake up in the morning?*
If I have something to do in the morning, I like to get up about an hour before I'm due. But since I've been staying up so late, I usually wake up around 12 PM.
*
Do you have any quotes that you really like?*
"If you gave Jerry Falwell an enema, he could be buried in a matchbox."

_-Christopher Hitchens_
*
What is the last song you listened to?*
There's No Here - Dinosaur Jr.

*What radio stations do you listen to?*
95.5 KL something something.
*
Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?*
Closed to keep the cats out.
*
Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?*
Total darkness.

*If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?*
Nothing really helps.

*What is the weather like right now where you are?*
Not as hot as it has been lately. Bright & sunny, no clouds.

*Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?*
Out of habit, yes.

*Next vacation you plan to go on?*
Don't have anything planned. Not really one for holidays.

*Do you have any nicknames?*
Nope.

*Are you watching tv right now?*
Nope.

*When is the last time you cried?*
Can't recall.

*Have you ever been in love?*
Yep.

*Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?*
Once or twice. Not as fun as it seems.

*Do you always wear your seatbelt?*
Yep.

*What do you like to order at Ihop?*
Never been.

*What was your last injury and how did it happen?*
Can't recall.
*
If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?*
A Reed Richards-like intellect for srz bznz, but flight for the lulz.
*
What is the last movie you saw in the theater?*
The Dark Knight.

*Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?*
At least one.

*What are 2 fruits that you really like?*
Apples and strawberries.

*What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?*
Doctor Who.

*How do you feel about your family?*
They vary.

*What is your favorite salad dressing?*
Thousand Island, I guess.
*
Do you call anyone by their last name?*
Yep.

*Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?*
Never by accident.

*Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?*
Narp.

*Have you ever had your heart broken?*
Yarp.

*If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?*
Yarp, but I'd keep it limited to small things.

*Do you hate anyone?*
Narp.

*Are you angry with anyone at the moment?*
Narp.
*
Is there something else you should be doing right now?*
Yarp.
*
Who is the next person you are going to see?*
I don't plan on seeing anyone at the moment.

*Who is the next person you are going to email?*
Probably the university to follow up on my transcripts.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

*What is your name?*
...

*What is your zodiac sign?*
Taurus

*What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?*
Classic Rock

*Do you like sports (watch or play)?*
Not really

*What is your relationship status?*
Single

*Do you have any children?*
Nope

*What things can make or break a relationship?*
Too many to list.

*What are 2 of your favorite foods?*
Pizza and brownies

*Do you have any pets?*
Three cats.

*Any tattoos or piercings?*
Nope

*Do you have siblings?*
Yep, two sisters and a brother.

*How is your relationship with your parents?*
Okay

*What is your occupation?*
Student

*What is your ideal job?*
Wish I knew

*What was your best subject in school?*
Math

*Your worst subject in school?*
History

*What is something you like to do in your downtime?*
Listen to music

*What is your favorite season?*
Summer

*What is your least favorite house chore?*
Cleaning the bathroom

*What time do you usually go to bed?*
1

*Do you wear glasses or contacts?*
Contacts

*Do you miss anyone at the moment?*
Kind of...

*Last time you took a bubble bath?*
Today...not really with bubbles though

*What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?*
Get my Associates Degree.

*What is your favorite holiday?*
Christmas

*Do you have any allergies?*
Not that I know of.

*Do you enjoy thunderstorms?*
I don't mind them as long as I don't have to go out in them.

*Have you/do you plan to vote this year?*
No

*What cell phone provider do you use?*
Verizon :/

*Do you speak any languages besides English?*
Nope

*What is a smell that you love?*
Vanilla

*What is the last vacation you went on?*
Lake George...about 8 years ago.

*Have you ever been horseback riding?*
Nope.

*Have you ever gambled at a casino?*
Nope.

*What is the last thing you ate and drank?*
Cake and milk.

*What time do you wake up in the morning?*
11 when I don't have class; 6 or 7 when I do.

*Do you have any quotes that you really like?*
Too many to list.

*What is the last song you listened to?*
Boston "More than a Feeling"

*What radio stations do you listen to?*
Anything that plays Classic Rock.

*Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?*
I don't have a closet.

*Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?*
I sleep with a light outside my bedroom.

*If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?*
Try to relax.

*What is the weather like right now where you are?*
Pretty nice; cooler now since it's night.

*Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?*
I'm never home alone. :um

*Next vacation you plan to go on?*
No idea.

*Do you have any nicknames?*
Yes...

*Are you watching tv right now?*
Sort of

*When is the last time you cried?*
Last year when my cat died. 

*Have you ever been in love?*
Nope

*Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?*
No, I never drank before.

*Do you always wear your seatbelt?*
Yep.

*What do you like to order at IHOP?*
I've never been there.

*What was your last injury and how did it happen?*
I have no idea.

*If you could have one superhero ability, what would it be?*
The ability to read people's thoughts.

*What is the last movie you saw in the theater?*
The Village, it's been awhile. :b

*Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?*
I don't know...I hope not.

*What are 2 fruits that you really like?*
Bananas and strawberries.

*What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?*
The Golden Girls :b

*How do you feel about your family?*
I love them; they do get on my nerves a lot though.

*What is your favorite salad dressing?*
I don't put dressing on my salad.

*Do you call anyone by their last name?*
No.

*Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?*
Yes, in first grade...it was an accident. :um

*Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?*
No

*Have you ever had your heart broken?*
No

*If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?*
Definitely

*Do you hate anyone?*
I guess

*Are you angry with anyone at the moment?*
Not really

*Is there something else you should be doing right now?*
Nope

*Who is the next person you are going to see?*
My sister

*Who is the next person you are going to email?*
I don't know


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

What is your name?
Mike

What is your zodiac sign?
capricorn

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
All kinds...excluding country :lol

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
Not really lol

What is your relationship status?
Single 

Do you have any children?
No

What things can make or break a relationship?
Make a relationship: Funny person, nerdy, shy, very trustworthy
Break: Lying, lack of trust...and being cheated on is pretty big :lol

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Anything fattening lol

Do you have any pets?
Yep I haz dog

Any tattoos or piercings?
nope

Do you have siblings?
Yep, an older brother and sister

How is your relationship with your parents?
Pretty good

What is your occupation?
Lazy person

What is your ideal job?
Getting paid to write!

What was your best subject in school?
History

Your worst subject in school?
Math

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Write, listen to music, youtube, play guitar, watch tv and movies pretty much what I do everyday

What is your favorite season?
Spring and fall

What is your least favorite house chore?
Doing the dishes pretty annoying lol

What time do you usually go to bed?
12-1 in the morning

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Nope

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Mhm 

Last time you took a bubble bath?
Decades lol

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Finish a screenplay damnit! :mum lol

What is your favorite holiday?
Christmas...such a good time of the year 

Do you have any allergies?
Yes, like just standing outside lol

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Yes!

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
Nope

What cell phone provider do you use?
Att

Do you speak any languages besides english?
Nope

What is a smell that you love?
Certain flowers smell good!

What is the last vacation you went on?
Went to a family reunion in kentucky uke

Have you ever been horseback riding?
Nope

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
NOpe

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Milk and pizza xD

What time do you wake up in the morning?
8-9 in the morning...my body refuses to sleep any longer lol

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
Dont worry everything will be ok..., very generic quote lol

What is the last song you listened to?
Seperator by radiohead....:mushy lol

What radio stations do you listen to?
None

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
has to be closed

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Some tv light usually

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Tv

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Hot.

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Always close the door lol

Next vacation you plan to go on?
Hawaii in jan!

Do you have any nicknames?
Mike, mikey, bobbyjoe, redhead...they dont stop lol

Are you watching tv right now?
No.

When is the last time you cried?
Ive gotten teary eyed many of times 

Have you ever been in love?
Meh!

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
Nope!

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yes

What do you like to order at Ihop?
Pancakes!! xD

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
Sore every muscle on my body xD...just from working out

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Mind reader!

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
Bridesmaids! Very funny movie!

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
I don't believe it, I KNOW it. :b

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Grapes and apples

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
Daily show 

How do you feel about your family?
Their cool 

What is your favorite salad dressing?
Ranch

Do you call anyone by their last name?
Yea some people

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
Yep, for both reasons lmao

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
Drink once a blue moon

Have you ever had your heart broken?
YUP!

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
Maybe go back and and make sure I dont have sa lol

Do you hate anyone?
Strongly dislike is a better word lol

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
Nope. 

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Nope!

Who is the next person you are going to see?
Dont know lol

Who is the next person you are going to email?
Who knows lol


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

What is your name?
Kortni

What is your zodiac sign?
Aquarius

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
A lot. x_x Rock, Alt. Rock, Pop, Punk, Acoustic, Crunk... etc.

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
I like them, don't play though

What is your relationship status?
Single 

Do you have any children?
Nope.

What things can make or break a relationship?
A lot of things... Too lazy to list them. :s

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Mac-and-cheese and Strawberries xD

Do you have any pets?
2 cats, 2 turtles, and a dog.

Any tattoos or piercings?
My ears are pierced. =/ They won't close. 

Do you have siblings?
A brother, and two step sisters

How is your relationship with your parents?
Mom- Bad- getting better I think. Dad- Getting worse.

What is your occupation?
School?

What is your ideal job?
Psychologist and part time author. 

What was your best subject in school?
Idk... Most of them are all equal. 

Your worst subject in school?
Spanish

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Read, Gaia Online... idk

What is your favorite season?
Fall

What is your least favorite house chore?
I don't really have any... 

What time do you usually go to bed?
any time after 12 in the summer. During the school year around 10-11. 

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Both

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Kinda.

Last time you took a bubble bath?
Hm, I don't remember. 

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Lose 20-30 lbs. 

What is your favorite holiday?
Christmas

Do you have any allergies?
Not that I know of. 

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
As long as there's no real danger, then yes.

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
Can't. =/

What cell phone provider do you use?
Iphone 4 

Do you speak any languages besides english?
Hablo espanol. Learning it. 

What is a smell that you love?
I don't know. o-o

What is the last vacation you went on?
I can't remember. I think it was a trip to Indiana... :s

Have you ever been horseback riding?
Nope.

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
Nope. 

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Turkey Sandwich & Water

What time do you wake up in the morning?
Summer- any time after 12 XD. School year- 4am-6am. Depends on if I press the snooze button.

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
I have a lot.

What is the last song you listened to?
Hear Me Now- Secondhand Serenade

What radio stations do you listen to?
101.5 I don't know the name.... >_<

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Doesn't matter... though I feel better when it's closed. Lol.

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Total Darkness Ftw

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
I daydream. Or just get up and get on the computer and wait till I pass out. 

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Hot.

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Yes. But sometimes I like to get a little wild and only close it half of the way. (jk)

Next vacation you plan to go on?
No clue. =/ 

Do you have any nicknames?
Eh. Kort 

Are you watching tv right now?
No.

When is the last time you cried?
Can't remember.

Have you ever been in love?
No.

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
Nope.

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yes

What do you like to order at Ihop?
I don't like Ihop. So I wouldn't order anything?

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
I got a bruise the other day. If that counts? Lol. Fell off my bike. .-.

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
The power of Illusion

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
I don't know. 

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
Probably. I'm not really worth talking about though. 

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Strawberries and Grapes

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
I don't know DX

How do you feel about your family?
I just sighed at this question. I don't know- mixed feelings.

What is your favorite salad dressing?
French

Do you call anyone by their last name?
Not really. 

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
By accident. I looked like a boy then though, so I fit right in. 

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
Nope. 

Have you ever had your heart broken?
I guess, but looking back I realize it was a waste. Lol. 

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
Yes. I don't like my present. 

Do you hate anyone?
I don't 'hate' anyone. 

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
Eh, no. 

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Yup.

Who is the next person you are going to see?
Probably my brother. :s

Who is the next person you are going to email?
I don't like email, so idk...


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

What is your name?
Anthony

What is your zodiac sign?
Leo

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
All kinds except religious and country.

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
Play basketball, and badminton.
Watch tennis, and American football.

What is your relationship status?
Single

Do you have any children?
No

What things can make or break a relationship?
Lying, anger issues, lack of faith in each other.

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
PBj and Kara-Kara(Filipino peanut butter meat)

Do you have any pets?
Dogs.

Any tattoos or piercings?
No ma'am

Do you have siblings?
One older and one younger sister.

How is your relationship with your parents?
Okay, I don't talk to them much.

What is your occupation?
Student! Future architect.

What is your ideal job?
Architect.

What was your best subject in school?
Math.

Your worst subject in school?
Science.

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Play video games.

What is your favorite season?
Winter.

What is your least favorite house chore?
Washing dishes.

What time do you usually go to bed?
8pm-1am

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Glasses.

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Amber.

Last time you took a bubble bath?
6 year old? lol.

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Take Amber out on a date.

What is your favorite holiday?
Christmas

Do you have any allergies?
Not that I am aware of.

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Yes.

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
Can't I am only 15 lol.

What cell phone provider do you use?
At&t.

Do you speak any languages besides english?
Filipino, French.

What is a smell that you love?
Strawberries.

What is the last vacation you went on?
Never went on a vacation, always stayed home....

Have you ever been horseback riding?
Nope.

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
Nope.

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Vienna sasuage,and the remainders of my cup of noodles.

What time do you wake up in the morning?
11 something.

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
"The more you sweat in practices, the less you bleed in war."

What is the last song you listened to?
So Anxious by Ginuwine.

What radio stations do you listen to?
Stockton Modesto's 97.7 Kwin!

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Doesn't matter.

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Doesn't matter.

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Plug my mp3 into my sound system. Put the volume down, and listen to some music.

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Cool.

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Always, always close the door.

Next vacation you plan to go on?
Sigh.. No where..

Do you have any nicknames?
[The names Anthony] They call me Tony, and Shyguy.

Are you watching tv right now?
No.

When is the last time you cried?
Don't know. Couple days ago?

Have you ever been in love?
Yes.

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
Pshhh drunk? Never.

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yes.

What do you like to order at Ihop?
I can't remember the name lol. The order gets me 5 pancakes, 2 eggs, 2 pieces of bacon, and 2 pieces of their sasuages.

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
Swinging a racket. Hurt everytime I tried to use my right arm.

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
I don't know if this is a superhero ability, but i'd like to have the ability to make any girl feel special and loved.

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
I Love You Beth Cooper. 2008? I think lol.

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
No, I have faith in my circle of friends.

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Oranges, and apples.

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
Simpsons count?

How do you feel about your family?
They deserve better then to be poor.

What is your favorite salad dressing?
Ranch.

Do you call anyone by their last name?
Yea. Especially people with the last name Ramirez or Martinez.

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
Nope.

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
Nope.

Have you ever had your heart broken?
Sadly nope..

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
Yes. I would stand up for my little self and bit up my step dad.

Do you hate anyone?
Yes.

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
No.

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Yes alot of things haha.

Who is the next person you are going to see?
My cousin Lorenzo.

Who is the next person you are going to email?
What is this so called "email"?


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Haven't done one of these since my Myspace days in high school...

*What is your name?*
Cameron

*What is your zodiac sign?*
Aries

*What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?*
Hip-Hop, R&B, Alternative, some Classical, Rock.

*Do you like sports (watch or play)?*
Yezzir. Like to watch NBA and NFL, and like to play pickup basketball.

*What is your relationship status?*
Single

*Do you have any children?*
Nope.

*What things can make or break a relationship?*
Cheating, chewing with your mouth open, closed-mindedness, etc.

*What are 2 of your favorite foods?*
General Tso's Chicken and Pizza

*Do you have any pets?*
No.

*Any tattoos or piercings?*
Nah, can't get a tattoo unless it really means something to me. Haven't found something meaningful enough to tat on my body.

*Do you have siblings?*
A younger sister.

*How is your relationship with your parents?*
Great relationship with my mother, working on my relationship with my father. I'll be moving to the East coast with him soon, so we'll see how that goes.

*What is your occupation?*
"Customer Solutions Consultant" I work commission sales in retail.

*What is your ideal job?*
DEA Field Agent

*What was your best subject in school?*
History

*Your worst subject in school?*
Math

*What is something you like to do in your downtime?*
Video games, exercise.

*What is your favorite season?*
Summer

*What is your least favorite house chore?*
Toilet [insert puke smiley here]

*What time do you usually go to bed?*
11pm-Midnight

*Do you wear glasses or contacts?*
Primarily contacts

*Do you miss anyone at the moment?*
Just visited with family, so no not particularly

*Last time you took a bubble bath?*
Last year?

*What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?*
Get my foot in the door for a government job

*What is your favorite holiday?*
Christmas

*Do you have any allergies?*
Allergic to pretty much every tree. Spring sucks.

*Do you enjoy thunderstorms?*
Yes x1000

*Have you/do you plan to vote this year?*
Maybe.

*What cell phone provider do you use?*
AT&T

*Do you speak any languages besides english?*
A little Spanish.

*What is a smell that you love?*
The smell of laundry (coming out of the vent)

*What is the last vacation you went on?*
To a lake resort last year.

*Have you ever been horseback riding?*
Yup.

*Have you ever gambled at a casino?*
Yup, turned $1 into $40.

*What is the last thing you ate and drank?*
Ate: Peanuts, Drank: Protein shake

*What time do you wake up in the morning?*
7am-ish

*Do you have any quotes that you really like?*
"Live for the moment" / "Never say never"

*What is the last song you listened to?*
"You Cannot **** With This" by the Demigodz

*What radio stations do you listen to?*
None really, **** sucks.

*Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?*
Closed usually, but it doesn't really matter.

*Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?*
Darkness.

*If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?*
Nyquil or benadryl

*What is the weather like right now where you are?*
Clear skies, perfect temperature.

*Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?*
Nope.

*Next vacation you plan to go on?*
Not sure.

Do you have any nicknames?
Camerõn, Cam-Ron

*Are you watching tv right now?*
No.

*When is the last time you cried?*
2006.

*Have you ever been in love?*
Yes.

*Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?*
Nope, but I've blacked out.

*Do you always wear your seatbelt?*
Yes.

*What do you like to order at Ihop?*
Pancakes. What else is there?

*What was your last injury and how did it happen?*
Runner's Knee in April. Lasted about a month. Very painful.
*
If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?*
The power to stop time.

*What is the last movie you saw in the theater?*
Hangover II.

*Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?*
I'm sure people talk behind my back, but I wouldn't say I have haters. Besides my ***** of an ex-girlfriend.

*What are 2 fruits that you really like?*
Watermelon and Grapes

*What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?*
NBA on NBC. Epic old school theme.

*How do you feel about your family?*
They're great, very supportive.

*What is your favorite salad dressing?*
Caesar

*Do you call anyone by their last name?*
Yes.

*Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?*
Yes, by accident.

*Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?*
Drink occasionally.

*Have you ever had your heart broken?*
Yes.

*If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?*
Yes.

*Do you hate anyone?*
Hate is a strong word. I strongly dislike a few people though.

*Are you angry with anyone at the moment?*
No.

*Is there something else you should be doing right now?*
No,  . Feels so good to say that. Done with school!

*Who is the next person you are going to see?*
My co-workers in the morning.

*Who is the next person you are going to email?*
My dad about my resume. I don't email much.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

*What is your name?*
Melissa

*What is your zodiac sign?*
Aquarius

*What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?*
Anything and everything.

*Do you like sports (watch or play)?*
Nope, I'ma sports fail.

*What is your relationship status?*
Erm.. It's complicated..

*Do you have any children?*
Nope

*What things can make or break a relationship?*
Numerous things..

*What are 2 of your favorite foods?*
Shumai and Siopao.

*Do you have any pets?*
A dog and a bunny. :3

*Any tattoos or piercings?*
I have both ears pierced and I used to have a lip piercing.. I'm thinking about repiercing it in the future..

*Do you have siblings?*
Two older brothers.

*How is your relationship with your parents?*
I'm fairly close with me mum, but my father and I are a different story..

*What is your occupation?*
Student

*What is your ideal job?*
No clue.. x.x

*What was your best subject in school?*
English.

*Your worst subject in school?*
Math.

*What is something you like to do in your downtime?*
Browse the interwebs.

*What is your favorite season?*
Not sure.. Used to be winter, but I hate the cold.. I love the fact there's no school in Summer, but I hate the heat..

*What is your least favorite house chore?*
All of em'

*What time do you usually go to bed?*
Depends.

*Do you wear glasses or contacts?*
Perfect vision, yo. x)

*Do you miss anyone at the moment?*
..Yes Dx

*Last time you took a bubble bath?*
Erm.. A few weeks ago, but it wasn't a bubble bath.. Just a bath filled with boring bubbleless water.. D;

*What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?*
Survive?

*What is your favorite holiday?*
X-mas.

*Do you have any allergies?*
I don't think so. [:

*Do you enjoy thunderstorms?*
Love it.

*Have you/do you plan to vote this year?*
My age prevents me from doing so..

*What cell phone provider do you use?*
Criket.. -.-"

*Do you speak any languages besides English?*
Nope, not really.

*What is a smell that you love?*
The smell of my mom's cooking.. x)

*What is the last vacation you went on?*
Orlando, Florida I went for a week on June 12th.

*Have you ever been horseback riding?*
Nope.

*Have you ever gambled at a casino?*
Nope, even though I'm surrounded by casinos.. I probably will try it once I'm 21.

*What is the last thing you ate and drank?*
Diet pepsi, and cereal.

*What time do you wake up in the morning?*
Depends.

*Do you have any quotes that you really like?*
No quotes in particular interest me at the moment.

*What is the last song you listened to?*
Don't remember.. Dx

*What radio stations do you listen to?*
x.x The radio stations are on this saved button in the car.. I only press those buttons, I don't know which particular station I'm listening to..

*Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?*
I have a sliding closet/mirror thing.. Usually it's open cause I'm to lazy to slide it close. xD

*Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?*
I have all the lights on in my bedroom some nights, and dark other nights.. it all depends, but lately I've been having all the lights on.

*If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?*
I always sleep with the t.v. on so usually I'll just watch t.v. till I finally pass out. 

*What is the weather like right now where you are?*
Hot as ****.

*Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?*
I don't always close the door when I'm using the bathroom.. Because I'm paranoid about being home alone.. But if I shower, I close the door regardless, just in case.

*Next vacation you plan to go on?*
No clue.. Hopefully the Phillippines. 

*Do you have any nicknames?*
Not really.

*Are you watching tv right now?*
Kind of.. Not really paying attention to it.

*When is the last time you cried?*
Um.. A few days ago I think.. x.x

*Have you ever been in love?*
A few times..

*Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?*
Nope.. I've never drank enough to get drunk.. Dx

*Do you always wear your seatbelt?*
Yeah, I feel weird without one.

*What do you like to order at IHOP?*
I've only eaten there twice..

*What was your last injury and how did it happen?*
Don't know..

*If you could have one superhero ability, what would it be?*
The ability to run at super fast speeds.. I'd travel all across the world.. [:

*What is the last movie you saw in the theater?*
Kung Fu Panda 2 x]

*Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?*
I'm not really mean to anyone..

*What are 2 fruits that you really like?*
Wow, it's difficult to decide.. I guess watermelon and cantaloupe. 

*What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?*
Spongebob Squarepants.. 

*How do you feel about your family?*
Love em, even though we aren't that close..

*What is your favorite salad dressing?*
Ranch. 

*Do you call anyone by their last name?*
My teachers?

*Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?*
Yeah, on purpose in the 3rd or 4th grade. A bunch of guys and girls and I decided to go into eachothers bathrooms.. It was a game.. The guys would check if the bathrooms were empty.. And all of the girls would run in, touch the back wall and run out.. The guys did the same thing in our bathroom.. We even dared one of the guys to use our bathroom, and he got caught by the assistant principle.. x.x

*Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?*
Nope, I'm to lame for any of that. xD 

*Have you ever had your heart broken?*
Mhmm..

*If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?*
O'course. x] 

*Do you hate anyone?*
Kinda.. But for stupid, idiotic, and selfish reasons of mine..

*Are you angry with anyone at the moment?*
Don't think so.

*Is there something else you should be doing right now?*
Nope..

*Who is the next person you are going to see?*
Most likely my brother.

*Who is the next person you are going to email?*
I don't email people.. x]


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

What is your name?
Skyler

What is your zodiac sign?
Gemini

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Rock, metal, video game music, happy songs, techno, keygen music

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
Hate em

What is your relationship status?
Dating

Do you have any children?
No

What things can make or break a relationship?
Dishonesty, cheating

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Pizza, lasagna 

Do you have any pets?
Nope

Any tattoos or piercings?
Nope

Do you have siblings?
Two half brothers, a sister

How is your relationship with your parents?
Mom - Decent 
Dad - Not so good

What is your occupation?
Student

What is your ideal job?
Video game artist, whether it be concept artist or 3d modeler, it doesn't matter

What was your best subject in school?
Art

Your worst subject in school?
Math

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Draw as well, lol

What is your favorite season?
Winter

What is your least favorite house chore?
Dishes, they take LONG, and I'm a little bit of a germaphobe 

What time do you usually go to bed?
Real late, usually 2-3 AM


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

*What is your name?*
Daniel

*What is your zodiac sign?*
Leo

*What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?*
Hip-hop, Rap, Pop, Rock, and much more.

*Do you like sports (watch or play)?*
Basketball watch and play.

*What is your relationship status?*
I love Snoopy :b

*Do you have any children?*
No

*What things can make or break a relationship?*
Being dishonest, trust issues, and communication among many things

*What are 2 of your favorite foods?*
Sushi and pizza.

*Do you have any pets?*
1 dog

*Any tattoos or piercings?*
No

*Do you have siblings?*
An older brother and sister.

*How is your relationship with your parents?*
My mom is dead. It can be a little rocky at times with my dad.

*What is your occupation?*
Hustlin' :b

*What is your ideal job?*
Network Engineer

*What was your best subject in school?*
Math or History

*Your worst subject in school?*
Science

*What is something you like to do in your downtime?*
SAS xD

*What is your favorite season?*
I don't have one.

*What is your least favorite house chore?*
All of them, lol.

*What time do you usually go to bed?*
1-4 am

*Do you wear glasses or contacts?*
No

*Do you miss anyone at the moment?*
Alot of people.

*Last time you took a bubble bath?*
rofl

*What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?*
Finish my studying.

*What is your favorite holiday?*
Christmas

*Do you have any allergies?*
No

*Do you enjoy thunderstorms?*
Yes I do.

*Have you/do you plan to vote this year?*
No

*What cell phone provider do you use?*
boost

*Do you speak any languages besides English?*
No

*What is a smell that you love?*
Pumpkin

*What is the last vacation you went on?*
Tennesse over 4 years ago.

*Have you ever been horseback riding?*
No

*Have you ever gambled at a casino?*
No

*What is the last thing you ate and drank?*
Pizza and water.

*What time do you wake up in the morning?*
11-12

*Do you have any quotes that you really like?*
Yeah. My favorite is my signature.

*What is the last song you listened to?*
Guru Project - This is the night

*What radio stations do you listen to?*
Pulse 10/ Satellite radio

*Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?*
Open. Too many clothes to close, lol.

*Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?*
Doesn't matter. Tv on or no lights.

*If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?*
Listen to music.

*What is the weather like right now where you are?*
Wet and hot.

*Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?*
Yes

*Next vacation you plan to go on?*
Not sure.

*Do you have any nicknames?*
Snowman.

*Are you watching tv right now?*
No

*When is the last time you cried?*
Idk...

*Have you ever been in love?*
I love snoopy :b

*Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?*
No

*Do you always wear your seatbelt?*
Always. It saved my life once.

*What do you like to order at IHOP?*
Strawberry banana pancakes

*What was your last injury and how did it happen?*
Dislocated knee cap in 08'
I fell out off of a truck :doh.

*If you could have one superhero ability, what would it be?*
Super Saiyan xD

*What is the last movie you saw in the theater?*
I can't honestly remeber.

*Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?*
I doubt it.

*What are 2 fruits that you really like?*
Strawberries and bananas

*What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?*
Bonanza. My dad watches it everday and it is stuck in my head now.

*How do you feel about your family?*
They drive me crazy, but I love them.

*What is your favorite salad dressing?*
French

*Do you call anyone by their last name?*
Um no. :um

*Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?*
Accidentally, luckily no one was in there. :teeth

*Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?*
No

*Have you ever had your heart broken?*
No not really.

*If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?*
Too much to list.

*Do you hate anyone?*
No

*Are you angry with anyone at the moment?*
No

*Is there something else you should be doing right now?*
Always.

*Who is the next person you are going to see?*
My Dad

*Who is the next person you are going to email?*
No idea


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

*What is your name?*
....

*What is your zodiac sign?*
No idea.

*What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?*
Love songs (depressing music right there)

*Do you like sports (watch or play)?*
Yes, I like watching & playing basketball.

*What is your relationship status?*
Single

*Do you have any children?*
No.

*What things can make or break a relationship?*
That question should become a thread.

*What are 2 of your favorite foods?*
Too many.

*Do you have any pets?*
No.

*Any tattoos or piercings?*
6 piercings make that 7 I just remembered one.

*Do you have siblings?*
Yes. Brothers.

*How is your relationship with your parents?*
Boring.

*What is your occupation?*
Receptionist.

*What is your ideal job?*
Dunno at the moment.

*What was your best subject in school?*
None.

*Your worst subject in school?*
Every single subject known.

*What is something you like to do in your downtime?*
Listen to music loud.

*What is your favorite season?*
Summer

*What is your least favorite house chore?*
Washing the dishes.

*What time do you usually go to bed?*
9pm - latest would be around 12am.

*Do you wear glasses or contacts?*
Glasses.

*Do you miss anyone at the moment?*
...

*Last time you took a bubble bath?*
Never.

*What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?*
To be alive by the end of December.

*What is your favorite holiday?*
None.

*Do you have any allergies?*
No.

*Do you enjoy thunderstorms?*
No way!!

*Have you/do you plan to vote this year?*
Fuc*OFF.

*What cell phone provider do you use?*
Vodaphone.

*Do you speak any languages besides English?*
Yes.

*What is a smell that you love?*
None.

*What is the last vacation you went on?*
Never been.

*Have you ever been horseback riding?*
Nope.

*Have you ever gambled at a casino?*
Nope.

*What is the last thing you ate and drank?*
Coffee and toast.

*What time do you wake up in the morning?*
8am -7am at the earliest.

*Do you have any quotes that you really like?*
Yes. But can't be F'd writing them.

*What is the last song you listened to?*
Can't memba.

*What radio stations do you listen to?*
Anything that plays my kinda music.

*Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?*
I don't even care.

*Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?*
Total darkness. I'll sleep much easily.

*If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?*
Listen to music.

*What is the weather like right now where you are?*
Currently it's nice and sunny. =)

*Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?*
Yes, never know when someone will show up.

*Next vacation you plan to go on?*
USA.

*Do you have any nicknames?*
Yeah.

*Are you watching tv right now?*
No.

*When is the last time you cried?*
About a day ago, felt depressed as a MF.

*Have you ever been in love?*
Next question...

*Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?*
I don't even drink.

*Do you always wear your seatbelt?*
Always.

*What do you like to order at IHOP?*
WTF.

*What was your last injury and how did it happen?*
Never had one.

*If you could have one superhero ability, what would it be?*
To be invisible.

*What is the last movie you saw in the theater?*
Some kids movie forgot what it was called.

*Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?*
No.

*What are 2 fruits that you really like?*
Apples and oranges.

*What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?*
Blah

*How do you feel about your family?*
Can't live with them, can't live without them.

*What is your favorite salad dressing?*
I dunno.

*Do you call anyone by their last name?*
No.

*Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?*
No.

*Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?*
No

*Have you ever had your heart broken?*
Yeah...

*If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?*
Yeah....

*Do you hate anyone?*
No

*Are you angry with anyone at the moment?*
No

*Is there something else you should be doing right now?*
Nope

*Who is the next person you are going to see?*
My brother.

*Who is the next person you are going to email?*
My cousin who lives in Hawaii.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

What is your name?
Jessica

 What is your zodiac sign? 
Pisces

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to? 
I listen to almost everything... except, metal and rap.

Do you like sports (watch or play)? 
No, I was never good at playing sports. I might watch it if I have someone to watch it with...

Do you have any children? 
No.

What things can make or break a relationship? 
Being disloyal, immaturity and lack of communication.

What are 2 of your favorite foods? 
Lasanga and avocado.

Do you have any pets? 
I have one cat, his name is Jack.

Any tattoos or piercings? 
1 piercing in each ear (i haven't worn earrings in years).

Do you have siblings? 
3 brothers.

What is your occupation? 
None... yet.

What is your ideal job? 
:stu

What was your best subject in school? 
English.

Your worst subject in school? 
Math.

What is something you like to do in your downtime? 
Go on the computer, watch anime, listen to music and read.

What is your favorite season? 
Fall.

What time do you usually go to bed? 
1 AM - 2 AM

Do you wear glasses or contacts? 
No.

Do you miss anyone at the moment? 
Yes.

Last time you took a bubble bath? 
When I was 'lil.

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year? 
Get a job/ career going.

What is your favorite holiday? 
Thanksgiving.

Do you have any allergies? 
No.

Do you enjoy thunderstorms? 
Yes.

Have you/do you plan to vote this year? 
No.

What cell phone provider do you use? 
I don't have a cellphone.

Do you speak any languages besides english? 
No.

What is a smell that you love? 
A fresh mowed lawn. 

What is the last vacation you went on? 
:|

Have you ever been horseback riding? 
No

Have you ever gambled at a casino? 
No.

What is the last thing you ate and drank? 
A slice of cherry pie and ice cold water.

What time do you wake up in the morning? 
10:30ish AM

Do you have any quotes that you really like? 
Yes.

What is the last song you listened to? 
'I Don't Wanna Miss a Thing' - Aerosmith

What radio stations do you listen to? 
None.

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter? 
Doesn't matter.

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness? 
Darkness.

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep? 
Think/ fantasize

What is the weather like right now where you are? 
Cool.

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone? 
I close the door at all times.

Next vacation you plan to go on? 
:stu

Do you have any nicknames? 
Sill and... SNOOPY! :b

Are you watching tv right now? 
No.

When is the last time you cried? 
A few days ago.

Have you ever been in love? 
Yes.

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day? 
No, I don't drink and never will. :no

Do you always wear your seatbelt? 
Yes

What do you like to order at Ihop? 
I really like the fajita omelette... the pancakes are always good.

What was your last injury and how did it happen? 
Hmmm... I don't remember.

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be? 
Go invisible anytime as I please.

What is the last movie you saw in the theater? 
TOY STORY 3

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back? 
No.

What are 2 fruits that you really like? 
Strawberries & Bananas

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of? 
Monochrome


What is your favorite salad dressing? 
I like to use Olive Oil.

Do you call anyone by their last name? 
Yes.

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)? 
No.

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs? 
No.

Have you ever had your heart broken? 
Yes.

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so? 
YES.

Do you hate anyone? 
No.

Are you angry with anyone at the moment? 
No.

Is there something else you should be doing right now? 
No.

Who is the next person you are going to see? 
My mom.

Who is the next person you are going to email? 
I don't know.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

*What is your name?*
Marlon

* What is your zodiac sign?*
Scorpio

*What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?*
Metal, rock, anything heavy

* Do you like sports (watch or play)?*
giants 2010 WORLD SERIES CHAMPS !!!

* What is your relationship status?*
let me think about this one ... oh yeah single

* Do you have any children?*
Some day

* What things can make or break a relationship?*
communication

* What are 2 of your favorite foods?*
burritos & steak

* Do you have any pets?*
a dog

* Any tattoos or piercings?*
I wanna get a tattoo that says perseverance

* Do you have siblings?*
an older sister

* How is your relationship with your parents?*
we're not a lovey dovey family

* What is your occupation?*
student

* What is your ideal job?*
I hope to be an aerospace engineer for nasa

* What was your best subject in school?*
physics

* Your worst subject in school?*
english (anyone wanna write my essay?!)

* What is something you like to do in your downtime?*
listen to music

* What is your favorite season?*
whenever it rains, so I'll say both winter and spring

* What is your least favorite house chore?*
taking out the trash

* What time do you usually go to bed?*
4 am

* Do you wear glasses or contacts?*
glasses around the house, contacts whenever i leave the house

* Do you miss anyone at the moment?*
no

* Last time you took a bubble bath?*
when I was a baby

* What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?*
get a job

* What is your favorite holiday?*
I don't like holidays. I don't wanna sound like a complete pooper here but I hate the get togethers and the phony smiley giggly bubbly happiness.

* Do you have any allergies?*
luckily no

* Do you enjoy thunderstorms?*
love em

* Have you/do you plan to vote this year?*
of course

* What cell phone provider do you use?*
AT&T

* Do you speak any languages besides english?*
I only speak english. I should know tagalog since my mom is from the philippines, but I was never taught and I only know random words.

* What is a smell that you love?*
the smell of victory

* What is the last vacation you went on?*
3 years ago to the philippines

* Have you ever been horseback riding?*
one time

* Have you ever gambled at a casino?*
never been to one

* What is the last thing you ate and drank?*
pizza and water

* What time do you wake up in the morning?*
10 am

* Do you have any quotes that you really like?*
"i can't change the direction of the wind but I can adjust my sails to always reach my destination"

* What is the last song you listened to?*
Veins of glass - Lacuna coil

* What radio stations do you listen to?*
Anything that plays rock & metal. The last one I listened to they took off the air and replaced it with a pop station. I WAS CRUSHED :no

* Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?*
i never know when the boogie man will get me... closed

* Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?*
dark

* If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?*
I have no trouble falling asleep unless its super hot out (in which case I take off all my clothes. Ladies?? 

* What is the weather like right now where you are?*
summer, hot

* Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?*
only if im taking a shower. I've never showered with the door open before I think i might have to try it

* Next vacation you plan to go on?*
I really wanna go to italy. No plans though

* Do you have any nicknames?*
most recent one was "filly" (coined by a friend for me being part filipino).
you can call me *mar* though, everyone does

* Are you watching tv right now?*
Nope!

* When is the last time you cried?*
A couple days ago if tears count. A couple weeks ago, then. LOL

* Have you ever been in love?*
nope

* Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?*
I have recently made a promise with myself to never drink alcohol. I have drank once with friends back in highschool, but that was only once and I never did it again. I think drinking is stupid.

* Do you always wear your seatbelt?*
only if I'm the driver. I never wear one when I'm passenger .. strange

* What do you like to order at Ihop?*
ham n cheese sandwich

*What was your last injury and how did it happen?*
I jammed my toothbrush into my gums, i hate that

* If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?*
the things I would do with invisibility ..

* What is the last movie you saw in the theater?*
Many many many years ago. I think it was with my 2 buddies at the midnight premiere of Transformers

* Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?*
110% positive

* What are 2 fruits that you really like?*
tangerines and apricots

* What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?*
jeopardy probably, otherwise curb your enthusiasm

* How do you feel about your family?*
we aren't a very close family when it comes to emotions.

* What is your favorite salad dressing?*
italian ! it's the only reason i eat salad

* Do you call anyone by their last name?*
only once or twice

* Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?*
I think so

* Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?*
I think both are stupid

* Have you ever had your heart broken?*
no

* If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?*
I wouldn't have quit playing sports

* Do you hate anyone?*
i hate when people who dont take no for answer. LEAVE ME ALONE I SAID NO!
but no, I don't hate anyone

* Are you angry with anyone at the moment?*
no

* Is there something else you should be doing right now?*
nope

* Who is the next person you are going to see?*
no one unless its family

* Who is the next person you are going to email?*
my college


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

*What is your name?
Ebony

What is your zodiac sign?
Virgo.

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
All music.

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
I like to watch AND play sports.

What is your relationship status?
Single.

Do you have any children?
No.

What things can make or break a relationship?
Communication, Infidelity, Differences in beliefs, Money issues, Drama in general.

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Brussel Sprouts and Vegetable Lo Mein. <---vegetarian.

Do you have any pets?
Yes, one dog.

Any tattoos or piercings?
No tattoos. Ears pierced.

Do you have siblings?
No, only child.

How is your relationship with your parents?
Not good. I get along better with my dad.

What is your occupation?
Nursing student.

What is your ideal job?
Anesthesiologist.

What was your best subject in school?
English or Science.

Your worst subject in school?
Math.

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Listen to music.

What is your favorite season?
Winter.

What is your least favorite house chore?
Cleaning the bathroom.

What time do you usually go to bed?
School week: 11 pm. Non-School Week: 2 AM or later.

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Both.

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Not really.

Last time you took a bubble bath?
Idr.

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Make good grades in school.

What is your favorite holiday?
Thanksgiving. I like food.

Do you have any allergies?
Nope.

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Yes.

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
Yes and Yes.

What cell phone provider do you use?
AT&T.

Do you speak any languages besides english?
Spanish.

What is a smell that you love?
Coffee.

What is the last vacation you went on?
To Jamaica.

Have you ever been horseback riding?
Once.

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
No.

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Gatorade. Cabbage, Rice, Okra and Tomatoes.

What time do you wake up in the morning?
Depends on whether it's a school day or not. 8 AM or later.

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
Yes.

What is the last song you listened to?
Good Life - Onerepublic

What radio stations do you listen to?
Not many.

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Closed, but it doesn't really matter.

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Darkness.

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Read.

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Too hot.

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Yes.

Next vacation you plan to go on?
None planned, unfortunately. Road trip maybe?

Do you have any nicknames?
None that I like.

Are you watching tv right now?
Yes.

When is the last time you cried?
Idr.

Have you ever been in love?
Idk.

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
Eww no.

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yes.

What do you like to order at Ihop?
Ihop is nasty.

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
Never really had an injury. Maybe a scraped elbow when I was a kid.

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Read minds.

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
No freaking clue....True Grit? Maybe not.

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
Sure. Real haters talk in front of your face.

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Pineapples and Bananas.

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
Jeopardy.

How do you feel about your family?
Eh...

What is your favorite salad dressing?
I don't like salad dressing.

Do you call anyone by their last name?
Nope.

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
Yeah. On accident.

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
No way. That's not cool.

Have you ever had your heart broken?
Yeah.

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
Yeah.

Do you hate anyone?
Yes.

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
No.

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
No.

Who is the next person you are going to see?
Parents.

Who is the next person you are going to email?
Whoever emails me first.*


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

What is your name?
Neil

What is your zodiac sign?
Aries

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Rock, R&B, Rap, House

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
Love them.

What is your relationship status?
Single 

Do you have any children?
no

What things can make or break a relationship?
Many things

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Chicken, Watermelons

Do you have any pets?
I wish, was never allowed

Any tattoos or piercings?
No. Maybe in the future

Do you have siblings?
Mhm, two older sisters.

How is your relationship with your parents?
Not the best. I know they both love me very much, but I can tell my Dad is very disappointed in me . I don't think he has high hopes.

What is your occupation?
Student. Also a part time cashier

What is your ideal job?
Not sure. All I know is that it's business. Maybe something with corporate social responsibiliy.

What was your best subject in school?
English, Accounting.

Your worst subject in school?
Math

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Soccer, video games.

What is your favorite season?
Summer/Spring

What is your least favorite house chore?
I don't really do chores lol. I hate washing the dishes though.

What time do you usually go to bed?
11pm-2am

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Both, sometimes.

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Many many people

Last time you took a bubble bath?
Uhm...maybe when I was 8 ?

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Alot. get over whatever my problem is, in time for university.

What is your favorite holiday?
I like christmas.

Do you have any allergies?
yeah, dust mites.

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Yeash

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
not sure

What cell phone provider do you use?
Bell

Do you speak any languages besides english?
Little bit of french, and enough of Spanish to tell them my name, tell them I don't speak spanish, and to ask for water (tourist spanish)

What is a smell that you love?


What is the last vacation you went on?
hmmm...Mexico.

Have you ever been horseback riding?
Yeah, a few times.

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
not yet!

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
waffles, milk.

What time do you wake up in the morning?
8:30-10:30 am

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
So many. I love reading inspiring quotes.

What is the last song you listened to?
3 Rounds and a Sound- Blind Pilot

What radio stations do you listen to?
One is top 40s, another is alternative rock. Usually rely on my Ipod though.

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Don't have a closet door.

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Darkness

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Read, go on computer.

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Hot

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Not if I'm home alone lol

Next vacation you plan to go on?
California next month!

Do you have any nicknames?
not really

Are you watching tv right now?
nope

When is the last time you cried?
a few weeks ago

Have you ever been in love?
No

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
just once

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yes

What do you like to order at Ihop?
never been

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
My shoulder. I don't know how it happened, there was alot of climbing involved that night though.

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Shape-shifting. then I could shapeshift into people with other abilities.

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
Transformers 3

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
probably do

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Watermelon and Grapes

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
fresh prince of bel air

How do you feel about your family?
they be awesome

What is your favorite salad dressing?
not sure.

Do you call anyone by their last name?
Occasionally

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
Yessir

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
Yes. I barely smoke weed though.

Have you ever had your heart broken?
not really, never gotten that close to anyone.

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
I would stop myself from getting sa...it would be pretty easy.

Do you hate anyone?
No, dislike though.

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
uhh not really.

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
well, its summer so not really.

Who is the next person you are going to see?
probably the rents.

Who is the next person you are going to email?
not a clue, email is for suckers.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

What is your name?
Vishnu

What is your zodiac sign?
Taurus

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Only Hindi, every genre 

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
Yes. I both watch & play cricket

What is your relationship status?
Not Looking

Do you have any children?
Nope

What things can make or break a relationship?
Jealousy and misunderstanding

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Both are Indian. You won't know it.

Do you have any pets?
I had.

Any tattoos or piercings?
No

Do you have siblings?
Yes

How is your relationship with your parents?
Neutral 

What is your occupation?
Unemployed

What is your ideal job?
Indian President

What was your best subject in school?
English

Your worst subject in school?
Math

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Read

What is your favorite season?
Spring

What is your least favorite house chore?
I hate them all

What time do you usually go to bed?
3:30 AM

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
None

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Yes.

Last time you took a bubble bath?
Never took one.

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Nothing

What is your favorite holiday?
Onam

Do you have any allergies?
No

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Sometimes

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
No election this year.

What cell phone provider do you use?
Don't have one anymore

Do you speak any languages besides english?
Yes, most of the south Indian languages

What is a smell that you love?
Nature after heavy rain

What is the last vacation you went on?
To a place called Kodaikanal

Have you ever been horseback riding?
Yes.

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
No. I prefer street gambling

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Pudding

What time do you wake up in the morning?
Between 7: 30 - 9:30

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
Favorite one is "We cannot be sure of having something to live for unless we are willing to die for it."

What is the last song you listened to?
Tere Hone Laga Hoon

What radio stations do you listen to?
Club FM and Radio Mango

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Doesn't matter

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Darkness

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Read books

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Rainy

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Yes

Next vacation you plan to go on?
No plans for a vacation

Do you have any nicknames?
Yes. I'm called Adithya at home.

Are you watching tv right now?
Stupid question

When is the last time you cried?
Last week

Have you ever been in love?
Yes

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
I don't drink

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Sometimes.

What do you like to order at Ihop?
What is Ihop?

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
Last week, from a broken glass

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Flying

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
Don't remember

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
Yes. Lots of them

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Apple and Grapes

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
None

How do you feel about your family?
I love them.

Do you call anyone by their last name?
No. I consider it rude.

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
Nope

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
No.

Have you ever had your heart broken?
Yes

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
No. I prefer to end it this way

Do you hate anyone?
I pretend I do.

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
No

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Sleeping

Who is the next person you are going to see?
Any of my family members.

Who is the next person you are going to email?
My only true friend


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

What is your name?
David.

What is your zodiac sign?
Gemini.

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Everything that is awesome.

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
Meh.

What is your relationship status?
:teeth

Do you have any children?
No.

What things can make or break a relationship?
Douchers.

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Spaghetti and steak. 

Do you have any pets?
My pug pookie. <3

Any tattoos or piercings?
I don't have any piercings, but I have a interlocked hearts tattoo on my wrist and I'm thinking about getting more done. 

Do you have siblings?
Two brothers and two sisters.

How is your relationship with your parents?
Terrible.

What is your occupation?
I serve coffee and it's lame.

What is your ideal job?
Something where I get to read rad things and think, while sitting on my ***.

What was your best subject in school?
History.

Your worst subject in school?
Math.

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Play the piano.

What is your favorite season?
Fall.

What is your least favorite house chore?
Doing to dishes... There's just something about it that makes me cringe.

What time do you usually go to bed?
11pm-2:30am.

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Glasses.

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Not really.

Last time you took a bubble bath?
A few years, sad times.

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Surviving without going crazy from the constant work flow.

What is your favorite holiday?
Halloween, the rest are pretty lame to me. 

Do you have any allergies?
I'm allergic to dust.

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Sure do.

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
I don't care about politics.

What cell phone provider do you use?
Rogers.

Do you speak any languages besides english?
Un peu de Francais. My family is French, so I fail.


What is a smell that you love?
Polo black. 

What is the last vacation you went on?
Camping was like the last thing I did, so I guess camping. Does that count?

Have you ever been horseback riding?
A few times.

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
Yep.

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Stir fry and beer.

What time do you wake up in the morning?
Usually around 7:30am.

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
There are a few...
Ignorance is bliss. - Thomas Gray.

What is the last song you listened to?
Gold Lion - Yeah Yeah Yeahs.

What radio stations do you listen to?
Chez 106, sometimes... 

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
It's always closed.

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Total darkness.

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Watch television, it's boring and makes me tired.

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Hot.

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
I pee with the door open all the time. People or no people, it doesn't matter to me.

Next vacation you plan to go on?
Not sure yet.

Do you have any nicknames?
Davy...

Are you watching tv right now?
No.

When is the last time you cried?
A few months ago.

Have you ever been in love?
No, not the real kind. x2

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
Many times.

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Sometimes.

What do you like to order at Ihop?
I have never been to Ihop.

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
A broken toe. I stubbed it.

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Flying, or maybe invisibility. That's too hard of a choice.

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
That new x-men movie and it was terrible.

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
I know my haters.

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Oranges and apples.

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
Seinfeld.

How do you feel about your family?
I don't care. They suck...

What is your favorite salad dressing?
Catalina. 

Do you call anyone by their last name?
No.

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
Yep, for both reasons lmao x2

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
Yes.

Have you ever had your heart broken?
I guess, but it wasn't real in the first place so maybe not.

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
Lots.

Do you hate anyone?
I hate a few.

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
Nope. 

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Sleeping.

Who is the next person you are going to see?
Sam.

Who is the next person you are going to email?
I don't really email people.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

What is your name?
Dalton

What is your zodiac sign?
Virgo

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Alternative metal, rock, hard rock, electronic, and any combo of those

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
Eh, they're okay.

What is your relationship status?
Single

Do you have any children?
None yet.

What things can make or break a relationship?
Lots of things like not being honest, cheating, etc

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Anything Italian 

Do you have any pets?
Not anymore.

Any tattoos or piercings?
None right now, wouldn't mind a tattoo though.

Do you have siblings?
Just one brother.

How is your relationship with your parents?
Both better than they were 3 or 4 years ago, but they're not great.

What is your occupation?
Nothing at the moment.

What is your ideal job?
An author, probably. 

What was your best subject in school?
English.

Your worst subject in school?
Math, definitely. 

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Listen to music, play video games, relax.

What is your favorite season?
Fall.

What is your least favorite house chore?
Probably dishes. Not a big fan of laundry, either.

What time do you usually go to bed?
Anywhere between 12 AM - 6 AM

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Contacts, glasses very rarely.

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
A couple people.

Last time you took a bubble bath?
When I was 5, maybe. Lol.

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Make some progress just in life. I've already done that by starting to drive, but maybe get a job or something.

What is your favorite holiday?
Hm, hard to say. 

Do you have any allergies?
I'm not sure, my mom thinks I do.

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Sure, the occasional one isn't bad at all.

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
In the next election, I should. Will I? No idea.

What cell phone provider do you use?
None at the moment.

Do you speak any languages besides english?
None, though I have picked up some German from Call Of Duty, oddly.

What is a smell that you love?
(mostly) anything cooking, lol.

What is the last vacation you went on?
If we're talking a loose vacation, went to a Godsmack concert in May. If you mean a full-on vacation, 2007.

Have you ever been horseback riding?
Never so far.

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
No, not of age yet.

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Dr. Pepper and Pizza.

What time do you wake up in the morning?
Erm, I rarely wake up 'in the morning'. 

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
Many.

What is the last song you listened to?
Been To Hell - Hollywood Undead. I think their new singer is really good.

What radio stations do you listen to?
98.9 The Rock in Kansas City.

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Either.

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Total darkness. 

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Contemplate the mysteries of the universe.

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Hot, but thanks to AC, not bad indoors.

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Eh. I never really pay attention.

Next vacation you plan to go on?
No idea. 

Do you have any nicknames?
None.

Are you watching tv right now?
Nope.

When is the last time you cried?
It's been a few months.

Have you ever been in love?
I thought I was in 2008, but, no.

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
Nope, I don't drink.

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
I do.

What do you like to order at Ihop?
They've got a really good chicken sandwich.

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
No idea, it's been a while. A few years, at least.

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Hard to say. Invisibility would be awesome....but wouldn't that just make my SA worse?

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
Saw 3D. But, the theater here in my town doesn't do 3D. 

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
I doubt anyone talks about me behind my back, if they do, good for them, I could care less. 

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Grapes and Apples.

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
Prison Break theme song.

How do you feel about your family?
Dysfunctional/unique. Diverse.

What is your favorite salad dressing?
Ranch.

Do you call anyone by their last name?
Can't say I do. 

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
I'm sure I have in the past.

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
I have no desire to do any of those.

Have you ever had your heart broken?
Yeah about 3 years ago, but the relationship didn't last long so it wasn't so bad.

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
As much as I want to say yes, probably not. Even changing the slightest thing could screw things up bad. 

Do you hate anyone?
Probably not. I can hardly stay mad at anyone.

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
Not at all.

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Nope, just killing time.

Who is the next person you are going to see?
Brother, probably.

Who is the next person you are going to email?
E-mail? No idea.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

What is your name?
-

What is your zodiac sign?
Pisces

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Rock, R&B, Dance, easy listening

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
play 

What is your relationship status?
Single 

Do you have any children?
No

What things can make or break a relationship?
Plenty of things: Dishonesty, Financial problems (Somebody is spending too much!), Adultery, Distance, Maturity Levels, Crazy mother in laws... and the list goes on lol.

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Bacon and eggs

Do you have any pets?
No

Any tattoos or piercings?
Yes pierced ears 

Do you have siblings?
Yeah sister and brother 

How is your relationship with your parents?
Okay

What is your occupation?
Audio Typist

What is your ideal job?
Holistic Therapist. 

What was your best subject in school?
English

Your worst subject in school?
Maths

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Listen to music, watch dvds, sing, qui gong, drawing and swimming

What is your favorite season?
Summer

What is your least favorite house chore?
Cleaning the toilet 

What time do you usually go to bed?
11pm-12am

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Neither

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
No.

Last time you took a bubble bath?
I can't remember. 

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
To improve my social skills.

What is your favorite holiday?
Christmas because I get to catch up with family and friends .

Do you have any allergies?
no.

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
No

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
Not sure yet.

What cell phone provider do you use?
Vodafone 

Do you speak any languages besides english?
Fluent Welsh and basic French and German.

What is a smell that you love?
Freshly cut grass and lemons.

What is the last vacation you went on?
Went to Devon and Torquay in UK for a long weekend.

Have you ever been horseback riding?
Yep. Just once though.

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
No 

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Cornflakes and milk and coffee.

What time do you wake up in the morning?
7 am weekdays and 10 am at weekends.

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
We start out with the answers and end up with the questions.

What is the last song you listened to?
Close To You - Carpenters

What radio stations do you listen to?
Depending on my mood Radio 2, Radio 4, Radio Cymru, Magic and Heart. 

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Closed.

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Darkness.

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Read or have a hot chocolate.

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Sunny with a breeze.

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Yes

Next vacation you plan to go on?
Not sure

Do you have any nicknames?
-

Are you watching tv right now?
No.

When is the last time you cried?
Friday night.

Have you ever been in love?
Yes.

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
Yes long, long ago. 

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yes

What do you like to order at Ihop?
I have never been to Ihop.

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
Bruised and cut my knees on a night out years ago.

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Hmmm...

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
He's Just Not That Into You

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
I don't believe it, I KNOW it. :b

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Bananas and Grapes

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
Curb Your Enthusiasm

How do you feel about your family?
I love them.

What is your favorite salad dressing?
I like vinegrettes.

Do you call anyone by their last name?
No

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
Yes by accident.

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
I gave up drinking in January and I gave up smoking a few months ago and I've never taken drugs. 

Have you ever had your heart broken?
Yes

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
To be more assertive and toughen up and not take crap from other people.

Do you hate anyone?
YES.

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
Yes. 

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
No.

Who is the next person you are going to see?
Natalie

Who is the next person you are going to email?
Kelly


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

What is your name?
Margarida

What is your zodiac sign?
Taurus

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Rock, Metal, Pop, Ska, Classical, etc.

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
Play

What is your relationship status?
Single 

Do you have any children?
No 

What things can make or break a relationship?
Make: Maturity, Intelligence, Honesty, Kindness
Brea: Lies, Immaturiy, Lack of trust, Disrespect

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Sushi and Pizza

Do you have any pets?
I have a bunny, but I want to get a dog in the future <3

Any tattoos or piercings?
No, just my ears. I'm not opposed to the idea of getting a tattoo in the future, though.

Do you have siblings?
Yeah, a brother.

How is your relationship with your parents?
I'm very, very close with my mother. With my dad, not really, but I love him.

What is your occupation?
Psychology student.

What is your ideal job?
There are a few, actually. Hmm...I would love to work with children or do something in the forensic psychology area.

What was your best subject in school?
Portuguese (my mother tongue )

Your worst subject in school?
Math

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Read, writing, playing my guitar, listening to music, watch movies, internet, take walks (preferably on the beach).

What is your favorite season?
Spring

What is your least favorite house chore?
Cleaning the toilets :lol

What time do you usually go to bed?
Usually, really late.

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
I wear glasses for reading/computer/tv

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
No.

Last time you took a bubble bath?
I don't really remember, a few months ago. 

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Improve my small talking skills lol.

What is your favorite holiday?
Christmas, I think.

Do you have any allergies?
Pollen.

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
I love them!

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
In my country, there were elections last month and yeah, I voted.

What cell phone provider do you use?
Vodafone. 

Do you speak any languages besides english?
Portuguese (native tongue, yeah), a bit of German, French and Spanish.

What is a smell that you love?
Smell of books, old and new.

What is the last vacation you went on?
Went with a friend to London last December 2010. Awesome! 

Have you ever been horseback riding?
Yes, when I was younger. 

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
Nop, but I've been at a casino once.

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Oreos and milk .

What time do you wake up in the morning?
It varies, but now I'm on vacations so I usually wake up whenever I want.

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
Many of them. I have two of them as my signature.

What is the last song you listened to?
I don't remember, but I've been listening to the soundtrack of 'The Tree of Life' movie.

What radio stations do you listen to?
None.

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Doesn't matter.

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Darkness.

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Read and watch tv.

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Nice.

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Not really.

Next vacation you plan to go on?
I don't know for sure, but probably to Budapest on Hungary next year

Do you have any nicknames?
Maggie.

Are you watching tv right now?
No.

When is the last time you cried?
I think it was two or three months ago.

Have you ever been in love?
No.

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
No, I remembered some things lol.

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yes

What do you like to order at Ihop?
I have never been to Ihop.

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
I cut one of my toes in a rock last week at the beach. That's what I get for trying to climb rocks.

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Hmm...I would want to stop time whenever I want and/or be able to breath underwater.

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
The tree of life. What a stunning movie.

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
I belive so.

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Peaches and Pears.

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
None lol.

How do you feel about your family?
I love them very much.

What is your favorite salad dressing?
Caesar.

Do you call anyone by their last name?
Yes.

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
Yeah lol.

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
I smoke, drink sometimes and rarely smoke pot.

Have you ever had your heart broken?
Not really, but I've been very disappointed with someone.

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
I wouldn't. 

Do you hate anyone?
I used to hate one person but now I just feel sorry for her. But I really dislike some people.

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
No.

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Sleeping.

Who is the next person you are going to see?
A couple of friends tomorrow.

Who is the next person you are going to email?
Dunno.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

What is your name?
Catherine

What is your zodiac sign?
Gemini

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
weird music people think is lame... also normal music people think is lame... people feel so strongly about individual music preferences that I hate telling anyone what I listen to because they'll probably scoff at it

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
A few... to watch

What is your relationship status?
In a relationship

Do you have any children?
No

What things can make or break a relationship?
Too complicated a question... next!

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
McDonald's, creme brulee

Do you have any pets?
No, but my current roommate has a cat, who makes me want to have a cat

Any tattoos or piercings?
No

Do you have siblings?
No

How is your relationship with your parents?
Ugh, I dunno how to describe

What is your occupation?
I'm a co-op GIS and Remote Sensing Technician

What is your ideal job?
Something I thoroughly enjoy

What was your best subject in school?
In elementary school, math, in high school, not math, I dunno

Your worst subject in school?
Drama (of course I didn't take that in high school)

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Sleep

What is your favorite season?
Summer

What is your least favorite house chore?
Maybe laundry

What time do you usually go to bed?
these days, somewhere between midnight and 2

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Glasses

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Actually no

Last time you took a bubble bath?
Years ago

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Improve grades next term

What is your favorite holiday?
Christmas

Do you have any allergies?
Sometimes I sneeze a lot, I've suspected it's dust

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Yeah

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
Already voted in the federal election, and plan to vote in the provincial

What cell phone provider do you use?
Rogers 

Do you speak any languages besides english?
No. makes me feel stupid

What is a smell that you love?
the cottage smell

What is the last vacation you went on?
Orlando

Have you ever been horseback riding?
No

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
No

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Kraft Dinner and cranberry juice

What time do you wake up in the morning?
It's highly variable, but on weekdays, somewhere between 7 and 8

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
Harry Potter quotes... Particularly "It is our choices, Harry, that show what we truly are, far more than our abilities."

What is the last song you listened to?
I dunno

What radio stations do you listen to?
Usually none, but my previous favourite has been 104.5 chum fm (toronto)

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
I always leave my closet open

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Darkness

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Lie on the floor

What is the weather like right now where you are?
A few clouds

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Shower yes, bathroom sometimes

Next vacation you plan to go on?
Orlando

Do you have any nicknames?
Nope

Are you watching tv right now?
No

When is the last time you cried?
Three days ago

Have you ever been in love?
Yes

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
No

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yes, except when I'm doing field work for my job, and we're driving short distances between fields

What do you like to order at Ihop?
Don't go there, not even sure if we have that in Canada, lol

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
Don't remember

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Flying

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
Super 8

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
Yes

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Raspberries, blackberries

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
Due South... because I used to play it a lot on my iPod

How do you feel about your family?
Ugh, family

What is your favorite salad dressing?
Caesar

Do you call anyone by their last name?
No

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
Not that I can remember

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
No... drink very occasionally

Have you ever had your heart broken?
No

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
No

Do you hate anyone?
Sometimes

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
Yeah

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Not really

Who is the next person you are going to see?
people at work (gag)... well, before that, strangers on my way to work, and possibly my roommate if she's still awake.

Who is the next person you are going to email?
I dunno


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

What is your name?
Jasmine!

What is your zodiac sign?
Aquarius Pisces cuspian (I usually stick to Pisces when that option isn't available, though).

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Lately I've been listening to a lot of mellow ****, whatever genre. I wouldn't say I listen to a wide array of genres but I listen to artists who speak to different parts of me.

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
I like leisure. So I'll do mini-golfing or badminton or sports games on the Wii, haha. I can dribble a basketball and a soccer/football! I sometimes watch sports but not on my own.

What is your relationship status?
Single with a complicated romantic situation.

Do you have any children?
No, but I want to adopt someday.

What things can make or break a relationship?
The parties involved.

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Salmon and strawberries.

Do you have any pets?
I have a dog, a betta fish, and 2 turtles (we had 3 but 1 died of an eye infection).

Any tattoos or piercings?
My ears are pierced.

Do you have siblings?
I have a younger sister and a younger brother.

How is your relationship with your parents?
I'm living with them and we get along for the most part. Tension comes from the fact that I'm an adult and they don't like it, haha.

What is your occupation?
I don't have one right now. I'm a student.

What is your ideal job?
It depends on which part of me you're asking.

What was your best subject in school?
Journalism/English.

Your worst subject in school?
Science courses, though I did very well in Astronomy.

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Imagine.

What is your favorite season?
Spring.

What is your least favorite house chore?
Hm...laundry, haha. It's such a process!

What time do you usually go to bed?
9PM-2AM.

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Glasses.

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Not really.

Last time you took a bubble bath?
I don't take baths typically so it's been a long time.

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
I want to become more independent.

What is your favorite holiday?
I love the holiday season.

Do you have any allergies?
I'm allergic to sulfa medications and certain laundry detergents.

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Of course. We had one last night that was quite eventful.

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
I plan to vote next year.

What cell phone provider do you use?
T-Mobile.

Do you speak any languages besides english?
I can speak some Spanish and I know a few signs in American Sign Language (which isn't a spoken language but still is very much a language). I'm not fluent in anything other than English.

What is a smell that you love?
Rain. A good meal being prepared. Fresh laundry (the upside to doing such a horrid chore). Baby products like baby powder and baby wipes.

What is the last vacation you went on?
I went to Nebraska to visit family last year. This year I'm going in November.

Have you ever been horseback riding?
No. I've been on a horse once as a kid but it was small...like a pony haha.

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
No.

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Nothing yet. I'm really hungry. Go figure!

What time do you wake up in the morning?
I woke up at 7:somethingAM and again at 9:27AM.

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
Yes. One is in my signature.

What is the last song you listened to?
Something by Jagged Edge I think.

What radio stations do you listen to?
I don't listen to the radio anymore. On Sirius, though, I listen to comedy stations.

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Open when my room is dirty, closed when it's clean (because I bothered to close it). I don't worry about my closet door.

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Darkness.

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Read or listen to a podcast.

What is the weather like right now where you are?
It's overcast, looking like rain.

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
When I use the bathroom, yes; when I shower, no.

Next vacation you plan to go on?
I'm trying to Glenside this month but I don't know if I will.

Do you have any nicknames?
Jazz, JL, JL Rae (my middle name is LaRae), Jazzum (I had a cousin who couldn't say my name so he called me Jazzum and it stuck).

Are you watching tv right now?
No.

When is the last time you cried?
Last week.

Have you ever been in love?
Yes.

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
No.

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yes.

What do you like to order at Ihop?
I think the last time I was there I ordered the chocolate chip pancakes.

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
Lately I keep stubbing the same toe over and over. Stupid.

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Be able to transform my body. Yeah!

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
Bad Teacher.

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
Not really. Don't care.

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Strawberries and bananas.

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
Recess, haha.

How do you feel about your family?
They're very important to me as bad as they can be.

What is your favorite salad dressing?
I've been liking Thousand Island but usually like a good Italian vinegreatte.

Do you call anyone by their last name?
No.

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
No.

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
I take pain medication. Nothing illicit.

Have you ever had your heart broken?
Yes.

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
Maybe.

Do you hate anyone?
Sometimes I do, but not people I know personally. Mostly people who do horrible things to children.

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
No.

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
I should probably get clothes on and go to the store.

Who is the next person you are going to see?
My mom when I go upstairs for food.

Who is the next person you are going to email?
The lady who runs the honors program probably.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

What is your name?
Catherine

What is your zodiac sign?
Aries

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Rock, oldies, psychedelic, other

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
Not particularly but they can be fun

What is your relationship status?
Jizzing the city

Do you have any children?
No

What things can make or break a relationship?
Dishonesty, cheating, lack of communication, bestiality, lack of orgasms, lack of privacy

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Rice and tofu

Do you have any pets?
Yup

Any tattoos or piercings?
Just ears

Do you have siblings?
Yes

How is your relationship with your parents?
At the moment, slightly odd

What is your occupation?
Figuring that out

What is your ideal job?
Maid

What was your best subject in school?
English

Your worst subject in school?
Chemistry

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Burn incense

What is your favorite season?
Possibly summer. Or winter

What is your least favorite house chore?
Washing the floor, laundry!!!!

What time do you usually go to bed?
Midnight

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Both

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Yeah

Last time you took a bubble bath?
Couple months ago

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Great grades and a fit booty

What is your favorite holiday?
Christmas

Do you have any allergies?
Not that I'm aware of

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Oh yes

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
Yes

What cell phone provider do you use?
Telus

Do you speak any languages besides english?
Not really, my French sucks now

What is a smell that you love?
Lilacs

What is the last vacation you went on?
Toronto

Have you ever been horseback riding?
Yeah

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
Not yet

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Ensure and chips

What time do you wake up in the morning?
10 am - noon

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
Yes, but I have a bad memory

What is the last song you listened to?
Listen to Your Heart

What radio stations do you listen to?
Varies

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Open

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Dark dark dark

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Get a drink

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Breezy, sunny

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Shower, yes. Bathroom, no.

Next vacation you plan to go on?
Vancouver!

Do you have any nicknames?
Not really

Are you watching tv right now?
No

When is the last time you cried?
Yesterday

Have you ever been in love?
Yes

Have you gotten so drunk that you don't remember what happened the next day?
No

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yes

What do you like to order at Ihop?
Waffles

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
I'm too boring to get injured

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Invisibility or fly

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
Hangover 2

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
I'm sure people talk behind my back because that's what people do best. But nah to haters.

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Strawberries and peaches

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
DOOL

How do you feel about your family?
I got their back and they got mine

What is your favorite salad dressing?
Italian

Do you call anyone by their last name?
No

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
Yeah

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
Sometimes

Have you ever had your heart broken?
Yes

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
I don't change the past

Do you hate anyone?
Nah

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
Nah

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
As always

Who is the next person you are going to see?
Mon pere

Who is the next person you are going to email?
A friend


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

What is your name?
Reece

What is your zodiac sign?
Cancer

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Rock, Progressive, Metal, Pop, some RnB

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
Love sport

What is your relationship status?
In one ^_^

Do you have any children?
Negatory

What things can make or break a relationship?
Make: Trust, stability, understanding, adventure, surprise, romance, etc.

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Mango and Pasta!

Do you have any pets?
Two dogs and a crazy cat

Any tattoos or piercings?
Nope

Do you have siblings?
Younger sister

How is your relationship with your parents?
Great with both

What is your occupation?
Automotive Engineer

What is your ideal job?
Race Engineer in top level motorsports

What was your best subject in school?
Graphics

Your worst subject in school?
English....

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Photography

What is your favorite season?
Summer

What is your least favorite house chore?
Prob Vacuuming, you can't even listen to music when doing it!

What time do you usually go to bed?
11pm-1am

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Neither

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
A friend I have not spoken to in awhile.

Last time you took a bubble bath?
ummmmmm, sheeesh, 10 years?

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Build an amazing relationship, and get good at dirt biking 

What is your favorite holiday?
Christmas!

Do you have any allergies?
Nope

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Yes, love them as long as the power does not go out.

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
-

What cell phone provider do you use?
Vodafail

Do you speak any languages besides english?
No 

What is a smell that you love?
Freshly cut grass!

What is the last vacation you went on?
Canada last year.

Have you ever been horseback riding?
Once, I was scuured.

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
Yes.

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Biscuit and tea

What time do you wake up in the morning?
6am

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
Not off the top of my head currently.

What is the last song you listened to?
Riverside - Left Out

What radio stations do you listen to?
None

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Open, never had it shut tbh, habit now.

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Darkness.

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Just think about stuff.

What is the weather like right now where you are?
FREEEZING!

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Yes, through habit.

Next vacation you plan to go on?
Could be heading back to Canadia!

Do you have any nicknames?
"Geese", "Reecey", "Reecey-poo" - Don't ask.

Are you watching tv right now?
No.

When is the last time you cried?
Prob a few months ago when a relative died.

Have you ever been in love?
Working on it 

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
Ahh yes, the days of being 17.

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yes

What do you like to order at Ihop?
The hell.

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
Motorbike accident 2 months ago, broken wrist and shredded knee to the bone.

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Flight!

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
Umm, fark I always forget, Thor I think.

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
I try to be as nice as possible to everyone but prob some who still dislike me.

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Mango, Apples

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
Brady Bunch....WHYYYYY

How do you feel about your family?
Love them a lot.

What is your favorite salad dressing?
French is oolala.

Do you call anyone by their last name?
One mate is know by it.

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
Yes, accident.

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
Drink occasionally

Have you ever had your heart broken?
Not broken, but damaged hehe.

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
No, I am exactly where I wish to be right now, things are fantastic.

Do you hate anyone?
No.

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
No.

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Nope =D

Who is the next person you are going to see?
Whoever walks down the hall next.

Who is the next person you are going to email?
Some randy named Katherine, teehee.[/QUOTE]


----------



## blanksBACK (Oct 21, 2010)

What is your name?
BRYAN!

What is your zodiac sign?
Gemini

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
ALOT. Usually in the VGM, Funk, Fusion, Jazz, Rock, Metal, Classical, Traditional Chinese Folk/Classical area.

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
Nah.

What is your relationship status?
Single 

Do you have any children?
Nooooope

What things can make or break a relationship?
Many things. Too lazy to think of and type them

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Too hard too say

Do you have any pets?
1 cat and 4 dogs

Any tattoos or piercings?
Nope

Do you have siblings?
2 younger brothers. 

How is your relationship with your parents?
Not bad, not great

What is your occupation?
Wannabe drummer/LOOOOOOOSERRRRR!!!!

What is your ideal job?
Musician/Composer. Writing movie/plays/musicals (story related thingies) would be awesome too.

What was your best subject in school?
Doing nothing. Ha. The truth.

Your worst subject in school?
Probably....Man. uhh math maybe. I cant even divide really still haha. Well I kinda can.

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
FANTASIIIIIIIIIZE!!!! And practice music stuff.

What is your favorite season?
Have none.

What is your least favorite house chore?
Nothing really. All the same.

What time do you usually go to bed?
12am-4am

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Neither

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
I dont think so.

Last time you took a bubble bath?
PSSSHHH!!

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Shrug

What is your favorite holiday?
I dont do holidays

Do you have any allergies?
I dont think so.

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
My dogs dont.

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
Nope

What cell phone provider do you use?
Whats a cell phone?

Do you speak any languages besides english?
I WISH!! But unfortunately I can hardly speak English.

What is a smell that you love?
Bananas

What is the last vacation you went on?
Dont remember

Have you ever been horseback riding?
I think I did when I was a baby

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
No

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Dont remember

What time do you wake up in the morning?
Usually 9am-11:20am. Sometimes earlier

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
I hear and I forget. I see and I remember. I do and I understand.

What is the last song you listened to?
Zigeunerweisen (on an Erhu)

What radio stations do you listen to?
None

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Closed

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
I light a tiiiiiny bit of light a sound

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
It changes

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Hot.

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Ya.

Next vacation you plan to go on?
None planned. 

Do you have any nicknames?
Now? No. Before? MAAANY

Are you watching tv right now?
No.

When is the last time you cried?
Long time ago.

Have you ever been in love?
Not even close

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
Yepo.

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yes

What do you like to order at Ihop?
Dont go there enough for me to have an answer

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
I hurt my foot pretty bad about a year ago. I was chased by a group a people for a reason that I dont know of. I think they might have been a gang. But ya. I climbed a big *** fence and when I jumped of SOMETHING happen (I dont know what) but it messed up my dismount and caused me to land wrong. I had to sprint, climb another fence, then sprint more with what could been a fractured heel maybe. And the back part of my ankle was in pain aslo.. Forgot what its called. But it lasted for like...a month. No doctor help either

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Fly maybe.

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
Cant remember

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
Not a lot of people know me now. But its possible

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Bananas and watermelon

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
Sanford and sons theme

How do you feel about your family?
Whatever. Dont see much of them and they dont talk to me when I do.

What is your favorite salad dressing?
thousand island

Do you call anyone by their last name?
Cartman

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
Nope.

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
No

Have you ever had your heart broken?
No

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
Maybe

Do you hate anyone?
No. I really try not too.

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
Nope. 

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Nope

Who is the next person you are going to see?
No one?

Who is the next person you are going to email?
No one.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

What is your name?
Alissa

What is your zodiac sign?
Gemini

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Rock, R&B, Oldies, Hiphop, Pop

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
Watch basketball. Go Bulls.

What is your relationship status?
Single 

Do you have any children?
No thankfully.

What things can make or break a relationship?
No trust, Not having good communication, Nothing in common

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Pepperoni pizza and my moms chili Yum. 

Do you have any pets?
Yep a Boston terrier named Pork chop and a cat named Jema.

Any tattoos or piercings?
Yes my ears are pierced. I have one tattoo.

Do you have siblings?
Only child.

How is your relationship with your parents?
Not together.

What is your occupation?
None

What is your ideal job?
Not sure.

What was your best subject in school?
Study hall lol.

Your worst subject in school?
Math

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
scrapbooking

What is your favorite season?
Fall

What is your least favorite house chore?
Dusting 

What time do you usually go to bed?
Between 1-3 pm

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Contacts

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Yeah

Last time you took a bubble bath?
Yesterday 

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Find a job!

What is your favorite holiday?
None!

Do you have any allergies?
Nah.

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Yes!

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
I usually do.

What cell phone provider do you use?
us cellular

Do you speak any languages besides english?
Nope

What is a smell that you love?
Roses

What is the last vacation you went on?
lake of the ozarks

Have you ever been horseback riding?
No and don't want to.

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
Yes once

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Water taco's

What time do you wake up in the morning?
I don't if I can help it

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
no

What is the last song you listened to?
adele rolling in the deep

What radio stations do you listen to?
power 106.3

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Yes it matters and closed lol.

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Darkness.

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Watch TV

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Warm

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Well I have to as the toilet is right behind it lol.

Next vacation you plan to go on?
No idea

Do you have any nicknames?
Missy

Are you watching tv right now?
No.

When is the last time you cried?
Today

Have you ever been in love?
I thought I was but NO.

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
No

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yes

What do you like to order at Ihop?
French toast. That sounds really good now I want some!

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
Torn tendon in foot and accident.

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Idk

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
Bridesmaid. It was pretty funny.

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
Oh yeah people always like to talk ****.

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
didn't I already answers this lol

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
Can't think

How do you feel about your family?
Jury is still out. J/K love 'em

What is your favorite salad dressing?
Ranch

Do you call anyone by their last name?
Nope

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
Yeah both

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
Don't smoke, Drink sometimes 

Have you ever had your heart broken?
:/

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
No way

Do you hate anyone?
Dislike YES hate no

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
No 

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Going to sleep

Who is the next person you are going to see?
Mom

Who is the next person you are going to email?
Julie

__________________


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

What is your name?
Daniel

What is your zodiac sign?
Aries

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Rock, Metal, Punk

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
Play some, don't watch any.

What is your relationship status?
Forever Alone

Do you have any children?
No

What things can make or break a relationship?
I wouldn't know, deciet maybe?

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Fried Rice and Pizza

Do you have any pets?
Cat

Any tattoos or piercings?
No & No

Do you have siblings?
Yes, 1 brother 3 sisters.

How is your relationship with your parents?
Meh

What is your occupation?
Student

What is your ideal job?
Don't know.

What was your best subject in school?
History

Your worst subject in school?
Math

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Video games.

What is your favorite season?
Autumn

What is your least favorite house chore?
Washing the dishes

What time do you usually go to bed?
1 - 2 am

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Glasses for myopia.

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
kinda

Last time you took a bubble bath?
Over 10 years ago?

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
I don't like setting goals.

What is your favorite holiday?
Meh

Do you have any allergies?
Lactose/sucrose intolerence.

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Yes

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
No?

What cell phone provider do you use?
N/A

Do you speak any languages besides english?
No

What is a smell that you love?
Food, women

What is the last vacation you went on?
England, 2009.

Have you ever been horseback riding?
Does a pony count?

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
No

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Soup

What time do you wake up in the morning?
10 - 11 am

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
No

What is the last song you listened to?
2112 - Rush

What radio stations do you listen to?
None

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Closed

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Dark

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Read, audiobook

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Cold

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Yes, out of habit

Next vacation you plan to go on?
Not sure at the moment.

Do you have any nicknames?
Dan, Danny

Are you watching tv right now?
I don't watch Tv

When is the last time you cried?
Earlier this year.

Have you ever been in love?
No.

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
No, I've been drunk but i was able to recall events.

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yes

What do you like to order at Ihop?
what?

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
Split my head open, 5 years old. running into a pillar.

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Invisibility

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
Toy Story 3

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
Don't care.

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Mango's & Strawberries

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
Cheers

How do you feel about your family?
They're alright, meh.

What is your favorite salad dressing?
Vinegar

Do you call anyone by their last name?
No

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
No

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
No

Have you ever had your heart broken?
I guess.

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
Sure.

Do you hate anyone?
Sort of.

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
No

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
No

Who is the next person you are going to see?
No idea

Who is the next person you are going to email?
I don't really email anyone.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

*What is your name?*
Bumbert

* What is your zodiac sign?*
Leo

* What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?*
Rock, psychedelia, folk, old r 'n' b, soul, alternative, gentle acoustic stuff

*Do you like sports (watch or play)?*
I dislike playing sports and I dislike watching other people play sports even more

*What is your relationship status?*
Single

*Do you have any children?*
Not that I know of

*What things can make or break a relationship?*
Lack of trust, lack of intimacy, dishonesty/lies, complacency

*What are 2 of your favorite foods?*
Pesto, veggies

*Do you have any pets?*
3 rabbits

*Any tattoos or piercings?*
My ears are pierced twice at the bottom. No tattoos, that's just not me.

*Do you have siblings?*
One sister

*How is your relationship with your parents?*
Good with both of them but I wish we were closer.

*What is your occupation?*
In mental health and learning disability

*What is your ideal job?*
Antiques dealer

*What was your best subject in school?*
French

*Your worst subject in school?*
Chemistry

*What is something you like to do in your downtime?*
Sewing

*What is your favorite season?*
Autumn

*What is your least favorite house chore?*
Vacuuming

*What time do you usually go to bed?*
Usually somewhere between 10 and 12
*
Do you wear glasses or contacts?*
Yes, I wear glasses for reading and TV and stuff

*Do you miss anyone at the moment?*
Yeah I miss my housemate.

*Last time you took a bubble bath?*
Last night

*What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?*
Become financially secure

*What is your favorite holiday?*
Christmas

*Do you have any allergies?*
Nope

*Do you enjoy thunderstorms?*
I absolutely love them

*Have you/do you plan to vote this year?*
I'm sure I will
*
What cell phone provider do you use?*
Vodafone

*Do you speak any languages besides english?*
The teeniest, tiniest bit of French and German. I can do a little Makaton signing as well

*What is a smell that you love?*
Cool, fresh, morning air

*What is the last vacation you went on?*
I can't even remember. I need one.

*Have you ever been horseback riding?*
No, I'm extremely scurred of horses

*Have you ever gambled at a casino?*
Indeed

*What is the last thing you ate and drank?*
Currently drinking a cup of tea. The last thing I ate was sausages, steamed veggies and crushed new potatoes with olive oil and herbs

*What time do you wake up in the morning?*
Whatever time my alarm goes off, which is different every day.

*Do you have any quotes that you really like?*
"There are worse things than being alone, but it often takes decades to realize this and most often, when you do, it's too late. And there's nothing worse than too late."

*What is the last song you listened to?*
The Stone Roses - I Wanna Be Adored

*What radio stations do you listen to?*
BBC Radio 2 and 4

*Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?*
Closed

*Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?*
Almost complete darkness

*If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?*
I don't usually do anything - just toss and turn angrily... sometimes I'll read.

*What is the weather like right now where you are?*
Quite warm and humid

*Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?*
No
*
Next vacation you plan to go on?*
I'll think about that when I get some money together

*Do you have any nicknames?*
Yes, but they're too embarrassing to put here

*Are you watching tv right now?*
The Simpsons is on but I'm not really watching it

*When is the last time you cried?*
A few days ago

*Have you ever been in love?*
Yes

*Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?*
Yes, more than a few times...

*Do you always wear your seatbelt?*
Yes

*What do you like to order at Ihop?*
I don't know what that is!

*What was your last injury and how did it happen?*
I can't remember

*If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?*
The ability to fly
*
What is the last movie you saw in the theater?*
Bad Teacher, for work. It was not so good

*Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?*
I don't think anyone actually hates me but I'm sure they talk about me behind my back. 
*
What are 2 fruits that you really like?*
Pineapple, strawberries

*What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?*
I got nothin

*How do you feel about your family?*
I love them but feel a bit distant from them

*What is your favorite salad dressing?*
Something simple and homemade

*Do you call anyone by their last name?*
No

*Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?*
Not by accident, I have on purpose though 

*Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?*
I like to drink sometimes, and I like to smoke when I drink. I don't use drugs.

*Have you ever had your heart broken?*
Unfortunately, yes

*If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?*
I don't know, probably. But only if I could go back with the knowledge I have now

*Do you hate anyone?*
No

*Are you angry with anyone at the moment?*
No

*Is there something else you should be doing right now?*
Nope

*Who is the next person you are going to see?*
My housemate

*Who is the next person you are going to email?*
Nick and Will


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

*What is your name?*
Chantelle

*What is your zodiac sign?*
Aries
*
What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?*
Variety: Rock, punk, alternative, mainstream, r'n'b, pop

*Do you like sports (watch or play)?*
Not particularly
*
What is your relationship status?*
Single

*Do you have any children?*
No

*What things can make or break a relationship?*

Incompatibility, different moral outlook, strong religious beliefs on either side, two stubborn people, two dominant or submissive people, dishonesty, infidelity, break down of trust.

*What are 2 of your favorite foods?*
Spagetti bolognese & cheesburgers (not together )

*Do you have any pets?*
A cavalier king charles puppy

*Any tattoos or piercings?*
None-blank canvas
*
Do you have siblings?*
Yes, 4 sisters

*How is your relationship with your parents?*
Pretty good. My dad's more distant but i'm especially close to my mum

*What is your occupation?*
Unemployed
*
What is your ideal job?*
Children's nanny or if I was qualified a Child's Psychologist
*
What was your best subject in school?*
English
*
Your worst subject in school?*
Maths
*
What is something you like to do in your downtime?*
Talk online while listening to music
*
What is your favorite season?*
Autumn

*What is your least favorite house chore?*
Ironing

*What time do you usually go to bed?*
3-5am
*
Do you wear glasses or contacts?*
Neither
*
Do you miss anyone at the moment?*
My previous two dogs (both now passed).

*Last time you took a bubble bath?*
Yesterday.
*
What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?*
Go on the the train/tube for the first time
*
What is your favorite holiday?*
Christmas time.

*Do you have any allergies?*
Penicillin.
*
Do you enjoy thunderstorms?*
Yes they are beautiful.

*Have you/do you plan to vote this year?*
Most likely.
*
What cell phone provider do you use?*
Vodaphone.
*
Do you speak any languages besides english?*
A couple of odd lines of French and Spanish. 
*
What is a smell that you love?*
I love when my dog's been out in the rain and has that wet dog smell lol. :/
*
What is the last vacation you went on?*
Lanzarote over Christmas. 
*
Have you ever been horseback riding?*
Yes. 
*
Have you ever gambled at a casino?*
Nope.
*
What is the last thing you ate and drank?*
Pasta and water.
*
What time do you wake up in the morning?*
I'd rather pretend I don't know lol it's late though! 
*
Do you have any quotes that you really like?*
"Giving up doesn't always mean you are weak, sometimes it means you are strong enough to let go"
*
What is the last song you listened to?*
Archive-goodbye
*
What radio stations do you listen to?*
Any.
*
Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?*
Closed.

*Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?*
Indifferent.

*If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?*
Watch the same episode of 'Friends' I know off by heart. It makes me content.
*
What is the weather like right now where you are?*
Cloudy/cold.
*
Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?*
Yes.
*
Next vacation you plan to go on?*
I'd like to visit Italy or America at some point.
*
Do you have any nicknames?*
Chonti, Chan, Shanty, C

*Are you watching tv right now?*
No.

*When is the last time you cried?*
Last night lol I watched a sad movie.

*Have you ever been in love?*
Nope.
*
Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?*
Lol no, clearly i'm missing out on fun times!
*
Do you always wear your seatbelt?*
No.

*What do you like to order at Ihop?*
Never heard of it.
*
What was your last injury and how did it happen?*
Apart from general brusies, dislocated my knee a few years back. I believe I may have been dancing to some really embarassing tune. 
*
If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?*
The power to grant immortality to whoever I chose including myself (bit of a power trip )
*
What is the last movie you saw in the theater?*
Black Swan.
*
Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?*
I think everyone does have at some point in their life so yes.
*
What are 2 fruits that you really like?*
Apples & grapes.

*What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?*
'Friends' theme tune.

*How do you feel about your family?*
They're the only close bonds I have (other then with my pets) so for all their bad points I respect them for being them.

*What is your favorite salad dressing?*
Salad cream.

*Do you call anyone by their last name?*
Yeah my friend Kerby. First name James.

*Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?*
Lol I walked into the wrong toilets in the airport once to find a whole line of men doing their business. So embarassing!!
*
Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?*
Socially drink, but rarely. Never to the other two.
*
Have you ever had your heart broken?*
By a guy no. By God yes (when someone I love has died).

*If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?*
Yes I would take a chance on changing some things.

*Do you hate anyone?*
Not at present time.

*Are you angry with anyone at the moment?*
More disappointed then angry.

*Is there something else you should be doing right now?*
Not really.

*Who is the next person you are going to see?*
Probably Luke.

*Who is the next person you are going to email?*
Probably Khushali.


----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)

*What is your name?*
Hannah

*What is your zodiac sign?*
Scorpio

*What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?*
Rock, metal, emo

*Do you like sports (watch or play)?*
Not really. Unless horse riding counts.

*What is your relationship status?*
Forever Alone.

*Do you have any children?*
Heck no.

*What things can make or break a relationship?*
Dunno.

*What are 2 of your favorite foods?*
Pizza, soup.

*Do you have any pets?*
Four cats, two guinea pigs, a hamster and a chinchilla.

*Any tattoos or piercings?*
No.

*Do you have siblings?*
Yes a brother.

*How is your relationship with your parents?*
Very rocky.

*What is your occupation?*
Student.

*What is your ideal job?*
Something with animals where I don't need to communicate with people much.

*What was your best subject in school?*
Science.

*Your worst subject in school?*
Math.

*What is something you like to do in your downtime?*
Play videogames.

*What is your favorite season?*
Autumn.

*What is your least favorite house chore?*
Dunno.

*What time do you usually go to bed?*
When I feel like it.

*Do you wear glasses or contacts?*
Glasses.

*Do you miss anyone at the moment?*
Yes...

*Last time you took a bubble bath?*
Can't remember.

*What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?*
Move out.

*What is your favorite holiday?*
Halloween.

*Do you have any allergies?*
Not that I know of.

*Do you enjoy thunderstorms?*
No.

*Have you/do you plan to vote this year?*
No.

*What cell phone provider do you use?*
Orange.

*Do you speak any languages besides English?*
A bit of french.

*What is a smell that you love?*
Fresh cut grass.

*What is the last vacation you went on?*
Never been on one...

*Have you ever been horseback riding?*
Yes a few times. I loved it.

*Have you ever gambled at a casino?*
No.

*What is the last thing you ate and drank?*
Chocolate bar, juice.

*What time do you wake up in the morning?*
Depends.

*Do you have any quotes that you really like?*
Yeah, mostly Dumbledore ones.

*What is the last song you listened to?*
Fadeaway - Celldweller

*What radio stations do you listen to?*
None.

*Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?*
Doesn't matter.

*Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?*
Dim light.

*If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?*
Think.

*What is the weather like right now where you are?*
Too hot.

*Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?*
Close it.

*Next vacation you plan to go on?*
Never.

*Do you have any nicknames?*
Hana

*Are you watching tv right now?*
No.

*When is the last time you cried?*
Yesterday.

*Have you ever been in love?*
Dunno...

*Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?*
Never been drunk.

*Do you always wear your seatbelt?*
yes.

*What do you like to order at IHOP?*
No.

*What was your last injury and how did it happen?*
Cut, and i'd rather not say.

*If you could have one superhero ability, what would it be?*
To fly I guess.

*What is the last movie you saw in the theater?*
Soon to be Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part 2. 

*Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?*
Yes.

*What are 2 fruits that you really like?*
Not sure.

*What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?*
Spongebob.

*How do you feel about your family?*
Meh.

*What is your favorite salad dressing?*
Dunno.

*Do you call anyone by their last name?*
Techers and lecturers at college.

*Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?*
No.

*Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?*
No.

*Have you ever had your heart broken?*
Yes.

*If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?*
Yes.

*Do you hate anyone?*
Yes.

*Are you angry with anyone at the moment?*
YEs.

*Is there something else you should be doing right now?*
Probably.

*Who is the next person you are going to see?*
My mum probably.

*Who is the next person you are going to email?
*Dunno.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

What is your name?
J.

What is your zodiac sign?
Gemini 

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Anything but death metal, RnB, overly poppy, club, jazz and a few more

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
Not a fan of team sports 

What is your relationship status?
Single 

Do you have any children?
Nope

What things can make or break a relationship?
Trust

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Chocolate and chicken

Do you have any pets?
Nope

Any tattoos or piercings?
Nose pierced and ears 3 on one side and two on the other - thinking about a tattoo on my ankle 

Do you have siblings?
Yea, a brother. 

How is your relationship with your parents?
Doable and bearable as I am now understanding stuff better

What is your occupation?
Student nurse and health care assistant.

What is your ideal job?
Nursing 

What was your best subject in school?
Biology

Your worst subject in school?
English and the other languages...oh and accounting - I wasn't good in school 

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Read

What is your favorite season?
Winter

What is your least favorite house chore?
Taking the clothes in - nah really not a fan of them all but need doing and a bit of loud music can make if fun 

What time do you usually go to bed?
12am and after

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Neither

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Yeah - a guy from college

Last time you took a bubble bath?
Just over a week ago - but before that it could have been years

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Taking up voluntary work

What is your favorite holiday?
Halloween

Do you have any allergies?
Summer - sinus, hay-fever and the heat 

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Oh yeah I do

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
If there is something to vote for 

What cell phone provider do you use?
Meteor

Do you speak any languages besides english?
Ah little Irish and even worse french

What is a smell that you love?
lavender 

What is the last vacation you went on?
To London last weekend

Have you ever been horseback riding?
Yep - when I was younger

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
Nope 

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
My dinner - being chicken stir fry

What time do you wake up in the morning?
about half 9 if I recall right

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
"The best time to plant a tree is 20 years ago the next best time is now."

What is the last song you listened to?
Foo fighters but unsure if the name

What radio stations do you listen to?
Lyric FM

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Closed - open is weird 

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Darkness.

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Music

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Dark outside so no idea

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Shower it is closed all the time but not always for the bathroom

Next vacation you plan to go on?
Sheffield maybe in a few weeks

Do you have any nicknames?
J. Netty, Michelle, Nettlle, Jenny, Jane! 

Are you watching tv right now?
No.

When is the last time you cried?
Last night when I put some music in that makes me sad

Have you ever been in love?
Nah

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
No - don't do that!

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yes

What do you like to order at Ihop?
I have never been to Ihop.

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
Ah I squashed my finger between a chair and the wall today

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
To stop time

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
I take it you mean cinema - Ah I don't remember tbh - maybe Jackass 3D (I was dragged) 

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
I would say so yeah!

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Oranges and bananas 

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
Faircity lol

How do you feel about your family?
:idea

What is your favorite salad dressing?
Hate salad dressing - why why why!

Do you call anyone by their last name?
Ah....maybe at work 

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
Don't think I have

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
Nope 

Have you ever had your heart broken?
:sus

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
One thing yes - stop him from completing suicide 

Do you hate anyone?
Hate is a strong word but there are many I don't like/understand

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
Not that comes to mind

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Sleeping

Who is the next person you are going to see?
Work mates

Who is the next person you are going to email?
No one planned

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

*What is your name?*
Rosanna.

*What is your zodiac sign?*
Capricorn.
*
What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?*
Anything that's got a good beat.

*Do you like sports (watch or play)?*
I like playing most sports, watching can be boring though.
*
What is your relationship status?*
Single.

*Do you have any children?*
No.

*What things can make or break a relationship?*
Compatibility, attraction and trust can make it, the opposites of those can break it.

*What are 2 of your favorite foods?*
Chicken and chocolate.

*Do you have any pets?*
I wish.

*Any tattoos or piercings?*
Four piercings, soon a tattoo.
*
Do you have siblings?*
One brother.

*How is your relationship with your parents?*
Amazing relationship with my mam, my dad, not so much lol

*What is your occupation?*
Student/Waitress.
*
What is your ideal job?*
No idea.
*
What was your best subject in school?*
English.
*
Your worst subject in school?*
Maths.
*
What is something you like to do in your downtime?*
Chat,music, draw.
*
What is your favorite season?*
Winter.

*What is your least favorite house chore?*
Cleaning the bathroom.

*What time do you usually go to bed?*
Somewhere in the am.
*
Do you wear glasses or contacts?*
Glasses.
*
Do you miss anyone at the moment?*
Not particularly.

*Last time you took a bubble bath?*
No idea.
*
What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?*
Go somewhere new.
*
What is your favorite holiday?*
Halloween.

*Do you have any allergies?*
Some chocolates or sugars.
*
Do you enjoy thunderstorms?*
Yes.

*Have you/do you plan to vote this year?*
Now that I'm 18,yes!
*What cell phone provider do you use?*
Orange.
*
Do you speak any languages besides english?
*French
*
What is a smell that you love?*
Beefsteak pie.
*
What is the last vacation you went on?*
Ireland, last summer.
*
Have you ever been horseback riding?*
Once.
*
Have you ever gambled at a casino?*
Too young.
*
What is the last thing you ate and drank?*
Skittles and water.
*
What time do you wake up in the morning?*
10:37.
*
Do you have any quotes that you really like?*
"The hands of his broken watch contained the one point of finite time left to him, like a fossil cast in a beach,crystallizing for ever a brief sequence of events within a vanished ocean."
*
What is the last song you listened to?*
Slip - Deadmau5
*
What radio stations do you listen to?*
Whichever.
*
Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?*
Closed.There's monsters in there, you know.

*Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?*
Pretty dark, but not black out dark.

*If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?*
Tighten every muscle in my body of 5 seconds. Or daydream till it becomes an actual dream.
*
What is the weather like right now where you are?*
Chilly.
*
Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?*
Yeah.
*
Next vacation you plan to go on?*
The States.
*
Do you have any nicknames?*
Rosie, Roro, Ro, Rosanabanana, Omar.

*Are you watching tv right now?*
Nope.

*When is the last time you cried?*
Few days ago.

*Have you ever been in love?*
Yes.
*
Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
*Not yet.* 
Do you always wear your seatbelt?*
Yes.

*What do you like to order at Ihop?*
Isn't that the pancake place?
*
What was your last injury and how did it happen?
*Got hit in the face with a basket ball.
*
If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?*
Shapeshifter.
*
What is the last movie you saw in the theater?*
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part Two
*
Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?*
Yes.
*
What are 2 fruits that you really like?*
Apples and tangerines.

*What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?*
True Blood

*How do you feel about your family?*
Love!

*What is your favorite salad dressing?*
No idea.

*Do you call anyone by their last name?*
Yes.

*Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?*
Yes.
*
Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?*
Drink and drugs socially, smoking too, but sometimes i buy a pack for myself.*

Have you ever had your heart broken?*
I think so.

*If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?*
Yesssssssss.

*Do you hate anyone?*
Nope.

*Are you angry with anyone at the moment?*
Nope.

*Is there something else you should be doing right now?*
Nope. Wait yes, making a birthday cheesecake.

*Who is the next person you are going to see?*
My mam i guess.

*Who is the next person you are going to email?*
No idea.


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

What is your name?
*Tom(arse)*

What is your zodiac sign?
*Don't know*

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
*Hip-hop/Rap, some Rock & pop.
* 
Do you like sports (watch or play)?
*Football (soccer) & Tennis *

What is your relationship status?
*Single *

Do you have any children?
*No*

What things can make or break a relationship?
*Dishonesty*

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
*Don't really have a favorite *

Do you have any pets?
*Yes. A Rabbit & Tortise *

Any tattoos or piercings?
*No*

Do you have siblings?
*One brother & one sister*

How is your relationship with your parents?
*It's OK*

What is your occupation?
*Unemployed*

What is your ideal job? 
*Meteorologist*

What was your best subject in school?
*I.T*

Your worst subject in school?
*Maths*

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
*Listen to muic *

What is your favorite season?
*Spring/Summer*

What is your least favorite house chore?
*They're all just as bad*

What time do you usually go to bed?
*10-11pm*

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
*No*

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
*No*

Last time you took a bubble bath?
* Can't remember*

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
*See a tornado*

What is your favorite holiday?
*Don't know *

Do you have any allergies?
*Nope*

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
*Love them..I chase them*

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
*No..not at legal voting age for another seven months *

What cell phone provider do you use?
*Three*

Do you speak any languages besides english?
*American, Austrailian, Sarcasm, Bull****..*

What is a smell that you love?
*Freshly cut grass*

What is the last vacation you went on?
*Went to Dorset in 2010*

Have you ever been horseback riding?
*No*

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
*Not yet 
* 
What is the last thing you ate and drank?
*Food/Liquid*

What time do you wake up in the morning?
*As late as possible*...*7am lol*

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
*I have a few...can't be arsed to post them on this though*

What is the last song you listened to?
*Storm - Tyga*

What radio stations do you listen to?
*BBC Radio 5 Live*

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
*Door pulled to*

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
*A little light...*

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
*Listen to radio*

What is the weather like right now where you are?
*Wet & cloudy...the usual*

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
*Yes*

Next vacation you plan to go on?
*Don't know*

Do you have any nicknames?
*tomarse*

Are you watching tv right now?
*No*

When is the last time you cried?
*A long time ago*

Have you ever been in love?
*No*

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
*No*

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
*Yes*

What do you like to order at Ihop?
*What is Ihop? lol*

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
*Don't know*

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
*Grow money on trees*

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
*Don't know...it's been that long..*

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
*Yes*

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
* Banana & Banana*

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
*Friends*

How do you feel about your family?
*Odd question :S*

What is your favorite salad dressing?
* Don't know*

Do you call anyone by their last name?
*Yes lol*

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
*No*

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
*No*

Have you ever had your heart broken?
*If it physically got broken I wouldn't be here tpying this...*

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
*No*

Do you hate anyone?
*Not hate. But strongly dislike.*

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
*Nope. *

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
*Yes*

Who is the next person you are going to see?
*If only I could read into the future...*

Who is the next person you are going to email?
*If only I could read into the future...*


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

What is your name?
E

What is your zodiac sign?
Don't care

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Nothing recently. Usually 80s and older

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
I used to play them and was very active before they kept setting off huge meltdowns (football, tennis, badminton, the usual)

What is your relationship status?
Bloody complicated

Do you have any children?
No, thank ****

What things can make or break a relationship?
Anything at all

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Anything spicy

Do you have any pets?
Only pet hates

Any tattoos or piercings?
Yes. Ear

Do you have siblings?
Yes

How is your relationship with your parents?
Distant

What is your occupation?
Physicist

What is your ideal job?
Anything that makes me happy and earns a living

What was your best subject in school?
Most of them

Your worst subject in school?
Maths probably

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Draw and come here

What is your favorite season?
Don't know

What is your least favorite house chore?
Kitchen and bathroom dealings

What time do you usually go to bed?
11pm-12am

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Glasses

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Yes

Last time you took a bubble bath?
Years ago

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Getting research published

What is your favorite holiday?
Summer bank holidays

Do you have any allergies?
Yes

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Depends

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
Nope

What cell phone provider do you use?
Orange last I checked

Do you speak any languages besides english?
Not fluently

What is a smell that you love?
Forests, spring, summer, some people

What is the last vacation you went on?
Trip 3 weeks ago with friend

Have you ever been horseback riding?
Yes

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
No

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Chocolate and water

What time do you wake up in the morning?
Varies between 4am and afternoon

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
No

What is the last song you listened to?
Don't know name

What radio stations do you listen to?
None

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Closed. Don't want moths and creatures to enter

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Darkness

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Vent online

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Warm

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Mostly. SAD paranoia

Next vacation you plan to go on?
Friend wants to take me away next year

Do you have any nicknames?
Yes. Many

Are you watching tv right now?
No

When is the last time you cried?
Just now when I lost data

Have you ever been in love?
Yes. Still am

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
No. Nothing affects my memory like that

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yes

What do you like to order at Ihop?
Eh?

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
Self administered. Due to no emotional outlet

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Don't know

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
Probably some ****

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
Yes. Saddos

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Mango and peaches. Dunno really

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
NCIS (thanks Mary)

How do you feel about your family?
Nothing

What is your favorite salad dressing?
Balsamic

Do you call anyone by their last name?
In official letters

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
No. But someone did it with me in there

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
No

Have you ever had your heart broken?
Yes

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
Some details

Do you hate anyone?
Most people

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
Most people

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Sleeping

Who is the next person you are going to see?
Mary

Who is the next person you are going to email?
A love interest


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

*What is your name?*
Laura

*What is your zodiac sign?*
Virgo

*What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?*
Depends what kind of mood I'm in, but usually rock, pop and dance.

*Do you like sports (watch or play)?*
I like playing soccer (though haven't for years) but not so much watching it. I like watching ice hockey.

*What is your relationship status?*
2 year long distance relationship

*Do you have any children?*
Nope, nor do we have any e-pets.

*What things can make or break a relationship?*
Honesty, fun

*What are 2 of your favorite foods?*
Pizza and burgers

*Do you have any pets?*
Dog and cat

*Any tattoos or piercings?*
Nup

*Do you have siblings?*
Younger brother

*How is your relationship with your parents?*
It's ok

*What is your occupation?*
Bludger

*What is your ideal job?*
I don't know

*What was your best subject in school?*
I dunno, I was an all-rounder. Tech drawing (although it doesn't sound like a real subject in the usual way people ask the question)

*Your worst subject in school?*
Music

*What is something you like to do in your downtime?*
Watch tv, talk to boyfriend, random stuff

*What is your favorite season?*
Spring

*What is your least favorite house chore?*
Cleaning anything

*What time do you usually go to bed?*
12-ish

*Do you wear glasses or contacts?*
No

*Do you miss anyone at the moment?*
I don't think so

*Last time you took a bubble bath?*
I'm not sure, but I was old enough to realise that the bath had become too small

*What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?*
Finish all uni classes

*What is your favorite holiday?*
I dunno really. Easter, cause there's finally something different to have for breakfast?

*Do you have any allergies?*
Not that I'm aware of

*Do you enjoy thunderstorms?*
They can be cool. I used to like it at my old house as a kid because wind always came with thunderstorms, so it'd billow the curtains out and you'd see flashes of light followed by the thunder. It was always thrilling.

*Have you/do you plan to vote this year?*
There was some election earlier this year, so yes. Voting's compulsory here.

*What cell phone provider do you use?*
Vodafone

*Do you speak any languages besides English?*
Sadly, no.

*What is a smell that you love?*
Freshly washed clothes/sheets

*What is the last vacation you went on?*
To the snow, 2 years ago. It was fun to begin with but I got bored of skiing/falling on my ***.

*Have you ever been horseback riding?*
At a school camp once. I was scared, but it was ok because my friend was more scared lol.

*Have you ever gambled at a casino?*
No, but I've been in one with a group of friends briefly before we left to watch a soccer match in a nearby pub since they had better screens.

*What is the last thing you ate and drank?*
The last caramel roll, and water

*What time do you wake up in the morning?*
Depends on what's going on that day. Today it was 8:30

*Do you have any quotes that you really like?*
Not really

*What is the last song you listened to?*
I don't remember. I haven't listened to any today.

*What radio stations do you listen to?*
None. Radio sucks *** cause I hate listening to people who think they have something worth saying.

*Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?*
However it is at the time. One's closed cause it has stuff in front of it, but the other one doesn't close properly and will just spring open if I haven't put the rubber band over the handles.

*Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?*
Total darkness. Light stops me from sleeping unless I'm really tired.

*If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?*
I'll read for a bit, then try again. Try to count down from 500 without thinking the numbers, try to hypnotise myself, whatever.

*What is the weather like right now where you are?*
Cool and sunny. It's a nice day, but apparently it's going to rain later

*Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?*
Yeah, cause I don't know what time someone's going to get home.

*Next vacation you plan to go on?*
America, 2012.

*Do you have any nicknames?*
No 

*Are you watching tv right now?*
Nope

*When is the last time you cried?*
A few nights ago

*Have you ever been in love?*
I am currently

*Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?*
Never been drunk, so no.

*Do you always wear your seatbelt?*
Yeah, it's what you do.

*What do you like to order at IHOP?*
What's that?

*What was your last injury and how did it happen?*
I dunno, I don't really have injuries from any recent years. Maybe bruising my leg by walking into the leg of my brother's bed in his room.

*If you could have one superhero ability, what would it be?*
Intelligence? Like being able to connect a bunch of information together effortlessly...

*What is the last movie you saw in the theater?*
Transformers

*Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?*
Nah, people don't know me.

*What are 2 fruits that you really like?*
Pineapple and strawberries

*What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?*
Flinstones, even though I've never really watched it. :|

*How do you feel about your family?*
They're good

*What is your favorite salad dressing?*
Air

*Do you call anyone by their last name?*
Nope, although I sometimes say their whole name because there's two people with the same first name. I wouldn't mind being called by my last name.

*Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?*
On purpose, because I wanted to see what they looked like, and my brother checked beforehand that there was no one else in there so I could look.

*Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?*
No

*Have you ever had your heart broken?*
Kind of

*If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?*
I'd prefer to change stuff in someone else's past first.

*Do you hate anyone?*
Maybe someone

*Are you angry with anyone at the moment?*
Nup

*Is there something else you should be doing right now?*
Is there ever NOT something else I should be doing?

*Who is the next person you are going to see?*
My brother, since he's the only one home at the moment

*Who is the next person you are going to email?*
Hopefully no one, ever


----------



## StickyFingers (May 12, 2010)

What is your name?
Sandy

What is your zodiac sign?
Scorpio

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Pretty much all kinds, depends on my mood

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
I really don't like sports

What is your relationship status?
Single

Do you have any children?
No

What things can make or break a relationship?
Honesty on a simple level. Like if you don't want to watch House, just tell me.

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Pasta and hotdogs

Do you have any pets?
cat n dog

Any tattoos or piercings?
Ears pierced, no tattoos.

Do you have siblings?
Two older brothers.

How is your relationship with your parents?
Good, though based on mutual omitting of the truth.

What is your occupation?
Student (fancy way of saying unemployed)

What is your ideal job?
Writer

What was your best subject in school?
English. Maybe history.

Your worst subject in school?
Math.

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Derp around on the net, watch TV, read, write.

What is your favorite season?
Winter

What is your least favorite house chore?
Washing the dog.

What time do you usually go to bed?
About two in the morning.

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
No.

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Right now, no. Though now you've got me thinking about it...

Last time you took a bubble bath?
Umm... When I was still in the single digits.

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Finish writing and editing a multi-chapter fiction.

What is your favorite holiday?
Halloween fur shur.

Do you have any allergies?
None.

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
I absolutely love them. Sometimes a loud thunder boom will scare me, but it's more exciting than anything. And the rain sounds awesome.

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
I am too young.

What cell phone provider do you use?
AT&T

Do you speak any languages besides English?
Sign language.

What is a smell that you love?
The first few seconds of blasting air conditioner in the car.

What is the last vacation you went on?
Wyoming, Yellowstone. The coldest summer I have ever had.

Have you ever been horseback riding?
Once. I did not enjoy it.

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
No, I dont even know any card games.

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Pineapple soda, and shrimp & pasta

What time do you wake up in the morning?
Depends. Today, bout noon.

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
I do. But to many to practically write.

What is the last song you listened to?
A Very Voldemort Christmas - Draco and the Malfoys.

What radio stations do you listen to?
I don't really, prefer my zune.

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Open, cus there's stuff poring out of it and the door wont close.

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Total darkness.

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Watch TV, write, or internet.

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Hot. It's summer so very very hot.

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Yes. I would be so paranoid if I didnt.

Next vacation you plan to go on?
Florida, later this year.

Do you have any nicknames?
No

Are you watching tv right now?
Nope

When is the last time you cried?
Day before yesterday

Have you ever been in love?
Not in it's entirety.

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
No.

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
I almost always dont.

What do you like to order at IHOP?
I have never been to IHOP

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
Hit myself on the door, trying to walk in when it was locked.

If you could have one superhero ability, what would it be?
Mind reading. I know it's supposed to be a kind of curse, but I this the pros outweigh the cons.

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
Harry Potter

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
I don't think people care enough about me to hate me. But I do think sometimes people talk about me behind my back.

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Pineapple and apple

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
Doctor Who. Not much of a theme song, but it popped in my head first.

How do you feel about your family?
They're nice.

What is your favorite salad dressing?
I don't really eat salads.

Do you call anyone by their last name?
My teachers, adults I want to be respectful to, and kids I dont.

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
On purpose, because I knew no one would be in there.

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
I _have_ done all, but I don't _do_ any.

Have you ever had your heart broken?
Hasn't everyone?

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
No, I might rip a hole in the universe or something.

Do you hate anyone?
I don't like some people, but I don't really hate anyone.

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
Nope

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Geez, thanks for reminding me.

Who is the next person you are going to see?
My mother, when she tells me I've slept in to long in the morning.

Who is the next person you are going to email?
Whoever e-mails me I suppose.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

What is your name?
E

What is your zodiac sign?
Libra - the Scales

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Too varied to specify.

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
Some - depends on my mood. I've played tennis and softball and enjoy swimming. Watching - Tennis/Wimbledon, Baseball/World Series and Football/Superbowl (I rarely ever watch during the season).

What is your relationship status?
Complicated is an understatement.

Do you have any children?
Yes - a teenage son.

What things can make or break a relationship?
Anything if it's allowed to and if communication is not pursued primarily in all things then there will be failure. Openness, Acceptance, Communication, Honesty, Consistency, and ... the list goes on.

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Too varied to specify.

Do you have any pets?
Yes, One Cat

Any tattoos or piercings?
My ears were pierced when I was 16 but I rarely ever have a reason to wear jewelry - I have it... just don't wear it.

Do you have siblings?
Too many

How is your relationship with your parents?
I have a great relationship with my mom - she died 12 years ago - we talk often. My dad - distant - he's 91, a bigoted racist who is loud, rude, crude and socially unacceptable.

What is your occupation?
I work part-time for a non-profit helping others.

What is your ideal job?
The job I currently have.

What was your best subject in school?
English/Writing

Your worst subject in school?
Science/Math

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Daydream

What is your favorite season?
Autumn

What is your least favorite house chore?
Washing Dishes/Cleaning the bathtub/shower

What time do you usually go to bed?
11pm-12am

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Glasses

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
No - I don't have to miss him - he's right here in my heart.

Last time you took a bubble bath?
Maybe 9 months-it was short... I hate baths/I'm a shower person.

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Throw away or give away everything that I own that is not necessary that I have.

What is your favorite holiday?
Christmas - but I'd love to not have to spend it with my family.

Do you have any allergies?
Not in awhile and I hope it stays that way.

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Only if I have someone to snuggle under the covers with - so No.

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
It's not a voting year... but generally yes, I always vote.

What cell phone provider do you use?
Verizon - but will soon have none as I am doing away with the wasted expense.

Do you speak any languages besides English?
No

What is a smell that you love?
Usually a man's natural scent, if not then Old Spice original, gardenias, lilacs, roses, baking smells, a fresh mowed lawn, evergreen trees, rain, lemons, vanilla.

What is the last vacation you went on?
I flew to California to a family reunion in 2007.

Have you ever been horseback riding?
Does a pony ride count... I don't like animals that are bigger than me - and because of that I don't think they like me much either. Horses make me nervous - but I do like to go to the horse races, I like horses in movies and to see them on a farm alongside the road.

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
Yes, we used to vacation in Las Vegas, Reno and Tahoe growing up. I spent my 21st bday in Lake Tahoe at a casino. I loved it... it was fall and the casino was nearly empty and it was quiet.

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
McDonalds Drivethru - a McDouble, Small Fries, and a Coke w/no ice.

What time do you wake up in the morning?
6-6:30 a.m.

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
Yes - I made a thread here on SAS about them.

What is the last song you listened to?
This Is For All The Lonely People - America

What radio stations do you listen to?
Country, Pop or Lite Rock

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Closed - to keep the boogey man inside... and it will stay closed.

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Darkness but I leave a light on out in the hall in case my son wakes up and needs to see his way through.

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Lay there and make up fantasies and fall asleep in them.

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Too hot and too humid - so the A/C is cranked.

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Usually - yeah.. but not always... more often that not though - yeah.

Next vacation you plan to go on?
Nothing planned - maybe to South Florida for a wedding in October, but that's not really a vacation - more like an obligation.

Do you have any nicknames?
A Few.

Are you watching tv right now?
No.

When is the last time you cried?
Last Week.

Have you ever been in love?
Yes - currently.

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
No - I've forgotten details... but not what happened.

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yes

What do you like to order at Ihop?
Pancakes - the short stack and have a different syrup on each one.

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
Currently - pinched nerve in my shoulder. - no idea how it happened.

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Flight

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
Don't remember... that's nuts - it wasn't that long ago. Maybe Diary of a Wimpy Kid.... I think that was it... I took my son.

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
Not that I know of... I don't dwell on it... if they do that's their problem.

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Granny Smith Green Apples and Avocados.

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
MASH

How do you feel about your family?
You pick your friends - not your family.

What is your favorite salad dressing?
Roquefort

Do you call anyone by their last name?
If they are my elders or it's business - yes.

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
Yes, both reasons... accidentally once at a movie theater and on purpose when I was a caregiver and had to help the person I was responsible for.

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
No.

Have you ever had your heart broken?
Oh yeah.

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
Probably not - it could screw up some of the good stuff that is happening now - wouldn't risk that.

Do you hate anyone?
No - I try not to waste time or energy on negative emotions if I can help it.

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
Not really - still irritated at my dad... but not angry.

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Sleeping.

Who is the next person you are going to see?
My Son.

Who is the next person you are going to email?
Someone immensely special to me that I love like crazy.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm zzz so I usually don't complete surveys. But a train departing procrastination station doesn't leave until midnight. Keeping it monosyllabic ahaha.

What is your name?

Natalie.

What is your zodiac sign?

Pisces.

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?

Jazz, alternative rock.

Do you like sports (watch or play)?

Less than most.

What is your relationship status?

Single.

Do you have any children?

67.

What things can make or break a relationship?

IDC.

What are 2 of your favorite foods?

Freshly baked bread and boxed chocolates.

Do you have any pets?

I want a cat.

Any tattoos or piercings?

I'm getting my ears pierced.

"You'll never find it all. I'm baking muffins as I speak."

Do you have siblings?

An estranged half-brother. I rarely saw him and we weren't raised together, so I usually claim I'm an only child.

How is your relationship with your parents?

LOL.

What is your occupation?

Love machine.

What is your ideal job?

Research scientist.

What was your best subject in school?

I was evenly distributed. Everyone's proficient at art though.

Your worst subject in school?

PE.

What is something you like to do in your downtime?

Sleep.

What is your favorite season?

Spring. ♥♥♥

What is your least favorite house chore?

Feeding the thing upstairs.

What time do you usually go to bed?

I have the Circadian rhythm of those on school holidays.

Do you wear glasses or contacts?

Neither, but I have a pair I want to wrap tape around at the bridge. Cute.

Do you miss anyone at the moment?

Yes.

Last time you took a bubble bath?

Primary school.

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?

School.

What is your favorite holiday?

I want to write Halloween, but Christmas.

Do you have any allergies?

Risperidone and Solian LOL.

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?

Of course.

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?

I already have.

A big YES to wanting to try pepperoni pizza from Domino's facebook poll.

What cell phone provider do you use?

I've never owned a cell or iPod/Walkman (ahaha)/mp3.

Do you speak any languages besides English?

Pig Latin.

What is a smell that you love?

Musky, masculine perfume. I wish I could wear it.

What is the last vacation you went on?

I visited Germany in kindergarten.

Have you ever been horseback riding?

No.

Have you ever gambled at a casino?

No. But wow @ their lack of windows, clocks, tailored labyrinth design. Scarily confronting.

What is the last thing you ate and drank?

Chocolate!!!!

What time do you wake up in the morning?

☼

Do you have any quotes that you really like?

_"How did it get so late so soon? It's night before it's afternoon. December is here before it's June. My goodness how the time has flewn. How did it get so late so soon?"_

What is the last song you listened to?

Evil - Interpol

What radio stations do you listen to?

ABC Classic.

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?

Open.

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?

Darkness.

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?

I don't think you can say masturbate on the internet.

What is the weather like right now where you are?

Not spring.

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?

Yes.

Next vacation you plan to go on?

England.

Do you have any nicknames?

I really hate Nat/Natters/Natty.

Are you watching tv right now?

Futurama, h0lla!!!!!!!!

When is the last time you cried?

:emo:

Have you ever been in love?

No.

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?

No.

Do you always wear your seatbelt?

Yes. /fondles pocket protector.

What do you like to order at Ihop?

§

What was your last injury and how did it happen?

I fainted in the shower and somehow sustained 6 largeee bruises and a dozen small ones, 3 weeks ago.

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?

Immortality.

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?

Bewitched, 5 years ago.

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?

Yo mah [email protected]'s lyk a dick it's b33n in every ****'zz1z moutttth.

What are 2 fruits that you really like?

Clementines!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And grapes. Or cherries. Or mangos. Or pears. Or anything found in trail mixes. WAIT NO, BANANAS. Clementines and bananas. Or clementines or mangos. It's nature's dessert. /further cradles pocket protector. I actually have a protractor in my pocket at the moment haha.

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?

Brady Bunch.

How do you feel about your family?

♣

What is your favorite salad dressing?

Everything.

Do you call anyone by their last name?

TEN POINTS FROM GRYFFINDOR, POTTER.

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?

No.

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?

No. I'm thinking of developing a dependency though. 

Have you ever had your heart broken?

No.

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?

Yes. **** memories making you who are.

Do you hate anyone?

Yes.

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?

Yes.

Is there something else you should be doing right now?

Yes.

Who is the next person you are going to see?

♠

Who is the next person you are going to email?

Teacher.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

*What is your name?*
L

* What is your zodiac sign?*
Libra

* What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?*
Flamenco, Electronica, Alternative, Punk Rock

* Do you like sports (watch or play)?*
Playing is ok, watching - no.

* What is your relationship status?*
Single

* Do you have any children?*
No

* What things can make or break a relationship?*
Trust / communication / respect...a lot of things.

* What are 2 of your favorite foods?*
Potatoes in most forms. I love tuna right now.

* Do you have any pets?*
Multiple cats.

* Any tattoos or piercings?*
Just one in each ear.

* Do you have siblings?*
Big brother

* How is your relationship with your parents?*
Currently....sort of ok with my mum. Sort of ok / distant with my dad.

* What is your occupation?*
none

* What is your ideal job?*
Children's book illustrator, maybe graphic designer.

* What was your best subject in school?*
Art

* Your worst subject in school?*
Maths

* What is something you like to do in your downtime?*
Read neuroscience

* What is your favorite season?*
Summer

* What is your least favorite house chore?*
I love cleaning. I hate cooking however...

* What time do you usually go to bed?*
2 - 5 am.

* Do you wear glasses or contacts?*
Glasses sometimes.

* Do you miss anyone at the moment?*
Yes

* Last time you took a bubble bath?*
I forget...Possibly a decade ago.

* What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?*
Get a job, though I'm afraid of getting one.

* What is your favorite holiday?*
The summer/christmas holiday.

* Do you have any allergies?*
Yes, pollen, and something in Chinese food...the exact ingredient was never really ascertained.

* Do you enjoy thunderstorms?*
Not particularly.

* Have you/do you plan to vote this year?*
I have to vote. It's compulsory here.

* What cell phone provider do you use?*
Idk

* Do you speak any languages besides english?*
A little Spanish

* What is a smell that you love?*
Food

* What is the last vacation you went on?*
I don't really ever go on vacations. I go overseas periodically but I don't class them as vacations.

* Have you ever been horseback riding?*
Yes. I used to do it every so often, but then once when I was 15 I nearly fell off. I hate horses now.

* Have you ever gambled at a casino?*
No

* What is the last thing you ate and drank?*
Potato chips, coke

* What time do you wake up in the morning?*
Sometimes 8 am but usually it's more like midday.

* Do you have any quotes that you really like?*
Yes but I haven't memorised them and I'm not going to look for them now.

* What is the last song you listened to?*
I think it's called Capture the flag by broken social scene.

* What radio stations do you listen to?*
None.

* Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?*
Open. I'm not scared of my clothes.

* Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?*
Darkness.

* If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?*
I usually just lie there thinking. Doesn't really help.

* What is the weather like right now where you are?*
Cold, but tolerable.

* Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?*
No

* Next vacation you plan to go on?*
Don't have a plan.

* Do you have any nicknames?*
Yes, but I won't reveal.

* Are you watching tv right now?*
No.

* When is the last time you cried?*
Today.

* Have you ever been in love?*
Mhmm

* Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?*
No way.

* Do you always wear your seatbelt?*
No, but I usually do.

* What do you like to order at Ihop?*
I have never been to Ihop. I don't even like pancakes.

* What was your last injury and how did it happen?*
Well I have a rather large bruise on my leg. No idea how it got there though.

* If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?*
To morph into a puddle of mercury like Alex Mack.

* What is the last movie you saw in the theater?*
The trip.

* Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?*
I guess not.

* What are 2 fruits that you really like?*
I don't like fruit. Well I like apples in apple crumble.

* What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?*
Masterchef. I don't watch it though.

* How do you feel about your family?*
Ambivalent and betrayed.

* What is your favorite salad dressing?*
Something simple consisting mainly of good olive oil and fresh garlic.

* Do you call anyone by their last name?*
No.

* Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?*
Yes to both.

* Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?*
Drink...yes but not much.

* Have you ever had your heart broken?*
Mhmm

* If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?*
Mhmm

* Do you hate anyone?*
Kind of.

* Are you angry with anyone at the moment?*
No.

* Is there something else you should be doing right now?*
Yes.

* Who is the next person you are going to see?*
I don't know.

* Who is the next person you are going to email?*
I don't know.

....Mercy...this was long.


----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

What is your name?
K.P.

What is your zodiac sign?
Aquarius

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Loads and loads. I'm all around in music.

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
Nah. 

What is your relationship status?
Taken

Do you have any children?
Ein the Corgi

What things can make or break a relationship?
Boredom. 

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Sushi and mochi

Do you have any pets?
Ein the corgi

Any tattoos or piercings?
The septum was the only that healed well, two others rejected. Ew.
>.<

Do you have siblings?
One brother, three sisters

How is your relationship with your parents?
Alright actually as I've gotten older and more responsible.

What is your occupation?
Unemployed Artist. 

What is your ideal job?
Doing what I want to and getting paid for it. 

What was your best subject in school?
Social sciences and art courses.

Your worst subject in school?
Math and government.

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Sleep. 

What is your favorite season?
Fall

What is your least favorite house chore?
Sweeping

What time do you usually go to bed?
When my eyes get droopy

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Glasses.

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Nobody.

Last time you took a bubble bath?
Yesterday

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Finish this series of drawings.

What is your favorite holiday?
Meh.

Do you have any allergies?
Everything. LITERALLY EVERYTHING!

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Not when they power goes out.

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
Yep.

What cell phone provider do you use?
AT&T.

Do you speak any languages besides English?
Vietnamese, French, Spanish....all very, very poorly.

What is a smell that you love?
Marc Jacobs Daisy, cedar, coffee, paper, gasoline, cigarettes

What is the last vacation you went on?
Tennessee, last spring break

Have you ever been horseback riding?
I rode a pony at a medieval fair when I was eleven?

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
No

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Coffee and granola

What time do you wake up in the morning?
6 AM

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
"Sometimes you wake up. Sometimes the fall kills you. And sometimes, when you fall, you fly." -Neil Gaiman

What is the last song you listened to?
Crystal Castles//"Celestica"

What radio stations do you listen to?
Only NPR, all other radio stations have rubbish talking heads and even more rubbish music

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Open?

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Either/Or

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Benadryl, sex, talking with Justin until we fall asleep

What is the weather like right now where you are?
104 Degrees. Ugh. 

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
I lock it. 

Next vacation you plan to go on?
I might go camping. 

Do you have any nicknames?
K.P. and Ly.

Are you watching tv right now?
Bah.

When is the last time you cried?
Yesterday.

Have you ever been in love?
I'm always in love. 

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
Never, never been drunk

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yes. 

What do you like to order at IHOP?
Salads, coffee, fruit, omelets, did you know you get free refills from the lattes? ....I also like to see if I could get a free meal late at night when I'm out with the girls. Heh. 

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
Serious injury: whiplash and a broken pelvis from a car accident
Not so serious injury: blister on my heel from exercise and bruises on my hips from hula hooping

If you could have one superhero ability, what would it be?
Immortality. 

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part Two

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
Who cares?

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Avocados and apples

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
The Simpsons

How do you feel about your family?
Too loud. 

What is your favorite salad dressing?
Bleu cheese. Or strawberry vinaigrette 

Do you call anyone by their last name?
Not anyone I talk to anymore.

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
I used to hang out with my best friend in the boy's restrooms in high school. 

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
Occasionally.

Have you ever had your heart broken?
I don't even care anymore.

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
Nothing. But I wanna hang with Eleven in his TARDIS.

Do you hate anyone?
EVERYONE.

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
Nahh.

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Working on projects.

Who is the next person you are going to see?
Chris?

Who is the next person you are going to email?
Nobody.


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

What is your name?
Confidential 

What is your zodiac sign?
Aquarius

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Rock!! But I have a few favorites in other genres

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
Not really

What is your relationship status?
Single

Do you have any children?
No

What things can make or break a relationship?
All the bad things..lies, cheating, nothing in common, etc

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Pizza and chips

Do you have any pets?
I had a dog, but he passed away recently 

Any tattoos or piercings?
Not now, but I want some

Do you have siblings?
3 sisters and a brother

How is your relationship with your parents?
Not bad

What is your occupation?
Couch Potato

What is your ideal job?
Either a registered nurse or an orthopedic surgeon

What was your best subject in school?
Math

Your worst subject in school?
Science (not medical stuff though, I'm good with that)

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Playing games, watching tv, or watching videos on youtube

What is your favorite season?
Winter

What is your least favorite house chore?
Vacuuming

What time do you usually go to bed?
On break, when I get sleepy, during the school year, 8-10 PM

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Glasses

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
My cousin

Last time you took a bubble bath?
Pssht....4, 5,...6 years ago?

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Make a friend at school 

What is your favorite holiday?
Independence Day

Do you have any allergies?
Nuts, fish, and avacado

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Love em!!

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
I'm not 18, but if I was, no.

What cell phone provider do you use?
AT&T

Do you speak any languages besides English?
Gibberish

What is a smell that you love?
The smell of pizza

What is the last vacation you went on?
Summer vacation

Have you ever been horseback riding?
I wish!

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
I want to

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Grilled cheese and apple juice

What time do you wake up in the morning?
On the break, whenever, during the school year, 4:40 AM 

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
"Live well. It is the greatest revenge." -The Talmud

What is the last song you listened to?
Breaking Benjamin - Sugarcoat

What radio stations do you listen to?
I don't listen to it, it's 99% mainstream/music I don't like

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Closed, if there's something in there, I can't see it. Ignorance is bliss.

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Night light

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Not really

What is the weather like right now where you are?
About 84 degrees

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
I make sure it's locked

Next vacation you plan to go on?
New York 

Do you have any nicknames?
nope

Are you watching tv right now?
Nah

When is the last time you cried?
Hmm...about 4 months ago I think. I'm proud of myself 

Have you ever been in love?
With Breaking Benjamin, yes

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
No

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yeah

What do you like to order at IHOP?
Country Omelette or just pancakes

What was your last injury and how did it happen? 
Bruise, play fighting my brother

If you could have one superhero ability, what would it be?
Telekinesis

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
Bad Teacher

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
Yes

What are 2 fruits that you really like? 
Strawberries and grapes

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
Rugrats

How do you feel about your family?
They're alright...

What is your favorite salad dressing?
Eww. Salad.

Do you call anyone by their last name?
My teachers

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
No, I hear it stinks in there

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
No

Have you ever had your heart broken?
Yes

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
No, let me see where I go first

Do you hate anyone?
Yeah, a few people, but I try not to..

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
No

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Taking a shower

Who is the next person you are going to see?
My sister

Who is the next person you are going to email?
No one


----------



## alishamir (Aug 31, 2011)

What is your name?
alikai

What is your zodiac sign?
Scorpio

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Neo soul, old school r and b alternative reggae

Do you like sports (watch or play)? I like watching

What is your relationship status?
yes

Do you have any children?
yes

What things can make or break a relationship?
Lying

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
burgers

Do you have any pets?
oh yes a cat!

Any tattoos or piercings?
no

Do you have siblings?
yes 2

How is your relationship with your parents?
It was ok 

What is your occupation?
mother

What is your ideal job?
Forensic science

What was your best subject in school?
Psych

Your worst subject in school?
Math

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Drink dance, be away from negativeness

What is your favorite season?
fall

What is your least favorite house chore?
taking care of my daughter

What time do you usually go to bed?
5-7 am

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
none

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
a few people

Last time you took a bubble bath?
the other day

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
i need to accomplish my feat in life

What is your favorite holiday?
none

Do you have any allergies?
people, nastiness


Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
sometimes

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
nope 

What cell phone provider do you use?
tmo


Do you speak any languages besides english?
no

What is a smell that you love?
rubbing alcohol

What is the last vacation you went on?
va

Have you ever been horseback riding?
i think once

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
no

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
peaches


What time do you wake up in the morning?
around 12

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
stupid m.f. u could have had some p##sy- low down dirty shame

What is the last song you listened to?
i was here

What radio stations do you listen to?
kiss f.m.Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
closed

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
dark

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
take a pill

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Hotttt and dark

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
yeah just in case somebody pops in

Next vacation you plan to go on?
going to a wedding in conroe I bealive 

Do you have any nicknames?
I used to be called lilmeg, meg, mega mouster, 

When is the last time you cried?
like 2 days ago

Have you ever been in love?
no

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
sort of

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yes

What do you like to order at Ihop?
eggs, sausage, toast, waffles, 

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
I hit my head really hard when I was picking up something off the ground. Just had a headache after and kind of bruised

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
be invisible or flying or doing that vampire thing when they run reallly fast

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
Inisidious

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
i dunno



What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
saved by the bell

How do you feel about your family?
they can get annoying but we all love each other

What is your favorite salad dressing?
ranch

Do you call anyone by their last name?
no

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
uhh yes

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
no, not really, I use the drugs the docs prescribe to me

Have you ever had your heart broken?
not yet

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
no

Do you hate anyone?
No not really

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
Nope. 

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
sleep

Who is the next person you are going to see?
prob grandparents or dad

Who is the next person you are going to email?
i dunno


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What is your name?
N/A

What is your zodiac sign?
Sagittarius

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Hard rock, Classic rock, Metal, Alternative, most types of music. 

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
NBA Basketball, NFL Football

What is your relationship status?
Divorced 

Do you have any children?
N/A

What things can make or break a relationship?
If I knew I'd probably be in a relationship. 

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Lasagna and Spaghetti

Do you have any pets?
Nope

Any tattoos or piercings?
Nope

Do you have siblings?
Two younger brothers 

How is your relationship with your parents?
Pretty good with both of them.

What was your best subject in school?
Math

Your worst subject in school?
Can't remember

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Listen to music

What is your favorite season?
Spring

What is your least favorite house chore?
Dishes

What time do you usually go to bed?
1:30am

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Nope

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Brittany Murphy

Last time you took a bubble bath?
Can't remember 

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
I have no idea.

What is your favorite holiday?
Thanksgiving, I was born on that day.

Do you have any allergies?
Nope

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
I used to but no so much anymore.

What cell phone provider do you use?
N/A

Do you speak any languages besides english?
Nope

What is a smell that you love?
Chocolate chip cookies baking.

What is the last vacation you went on?
Can't remember

Have you ever been horseback riding?
Years and years ago

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
Nope

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Bean with bacon soup and tomato juice.

What time do you wake up in the morning?
9:30am

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
No power in the 'verse can stop me. - River Tam (Firefly)

What is the last song you listened to?
Cry Wolf - Soap & Skin

What radio stations do you listen to?
None, I turned off my radio about 5 years ago I find all my music online now.

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Open, I have no closet doors. 

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Lights off

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
N/A

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Mild only 67 or so today

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Yes there is still a chance someone might come home and the bathroom can be seen from the front door so...

Next vacation you plan to go on?
N/A

Do you have any nicknames?
Nope

Are you watching tv right now?
Yes

When is the last time you cried?
I don't know

Have you ever been in love?
Yes but not in a long time now

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
Nope I always remember the night before even if I passed out

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yes

What do you like to order at Ihop?
Omelette

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
I can't remember 

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Invisibility

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
Avatar

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
I have at least one person that I know hates me, I don't give a flying **** what they have to say though.

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Apples and Strawberries

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
The Addams Family

What is your favorite salad dressing?
Thousand island

Do you call anyone by their last name?
Nope

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
Yes but I was young and wanted to see what it looked like

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
I drink sometimes but that's all.

Have you ever had your heart broken?
When I was younger

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
Yes 

Do you hate anyone?
Nope

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
Nope

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Nope

Who is the next person you are going to see?
Most likely my counselor 

Who is the next person you are going to email?
N/A


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

What is your name?
Yeliz

What is your zodiac sign?
Libra

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
I don't have a specific genre I only listen to. I like everything.

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
They're alright. 

What is your relationship status?
Single, but in love.

Do you have any children?
yup i was on teen mom last season.

What things can make or break a relationship?
a buncha things

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
pizza and pasta

Do you have any pets?
no

Any tattoos or piercings?
i have only my ears pierced.

Do you have siblings?
only a big sister

How is your relationship with your parents?
im close with my parents. my dad's like my biffle. 

What is your occupation?
student.

What is your ideal job?
just to work in entertainment both in writing and performing and graphic design. 

What was your best subject in school?
english and algebra 1.

Your worst subject in school?
geometry because my teacher sucked

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
daydream

What is your favorite season?
summer

What is your least favorite house chore?
toilet cleaning.

What time do you usually go to bed?
lol

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
both

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
yeah.

Last time you took a bubble bath?
idr. 

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
i want to get my license, go to cosmetology school and become a pinup model this year.

What is your favorite holiday?
halloween

Do you have any allergies?
ugh yeah

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
yeah

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
since im 18, yeah 

What cell phone provider do you use?
at&t

Do you speak any languages besides english?
turkish and karacay

What is a smell that you love?
britney spears circus fantasy, be delicious, paris hilton

What is the last vacation you went on?
turkey

Have you ever been horseback riding?
yeah

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
no 

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
water. york peppermint patty

What time do you wake up in the morning?
3 pm lol

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
"all our dreams can come true, if we have the courage to pursue them." - walt disney

What is the last song you listened to?
pumped up kicks - foster the people

What radio stations do you listen to?
q104.3, rxp, cbs fm, ktu

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
i dont really care

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
darkness

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
it takes me forever to fall asleep

What is the weather like right now where you are?
bahh, idk

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
if nobodys home, i sometimes leave it open. i always close it when im showering.

Next vacation you plan to go on?
i REALLY wanna go to israel this summer so bad

Do you have any nicknames?
Liz, Lizzy, my dads been calling me Cimcoz(Jim-joes) and calls me other random **** lol, jew<3, piggy, smellycat, smelliz

Are you watching tv right now?
im watching family guy

When is the last time you cried?
idr

Have you ever been in love?
i already am..

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
no

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
only in the front seat and sometimes in the backseat. im too much of a bamf lol

What do you like to order at Ihop?
I MISS IHOP SO MUCH. THANKS NOW I REALLY WANT IHOP NOW

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
idr

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
wonder woman's powers

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
smurfs

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
everyone does 

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
strawberries and kiwis :3

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
How i met your mother

How do you feel about your family?
i love them.

What is your favorite salad dressing?
raspberry vinaigrette

Do you call anyone by their last name?
yeah to the kid i like cuz he has such a great last name lol

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
lol both reasons

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
no

Have you ever had your heart broken?
not really

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
yeah

Do you hate anyone?
yeah

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
no

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
probably lol

Who is the next person you are going to see?
uh idk lol

Who is the next person you are going to email?
lol idk


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

What is your name?
...

What is your zodiac sign?
Virgo

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Classical music, opera, Korean soap opera songs

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
Yes

What is your relationship status?
...

Do you have any children?
No 

What things can make or break a relationship?
Cheating, feelings not reciprocated ...

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Hmmm sweets, and I don't know lol

Do you have any pets?
No

Any tattoos or piercings?
No

Do you have siblings?
2

How is your relationship with your parents?
Good with both

What is your occupation?
Don't work

What is your ideal job?
Naval engineer

What was your best subject in school?
Physics

Your worst subject in school?
English

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Nothing

What is your favorite season?
Winter

What is your least favorite house chore?
Dish washing

What time do you usually go to bed?
5am

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
No

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Yes

Last time you took a bubble bath?
April. 

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Lots of things not just one thing

What is your favorite holiday?
None

Do you have any allergies?
Pollen, wood, kinetic energy lol

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
I love thudrstorms

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
Never

What cell phone provider do you use?
Verizon

Do you speak any languages besides english?
2 other languages

What is a smell that you love?
not sure

What is the last vacation you went on?
Summer, back home

Have you ever been horseback riding?
For few years, about 8 or 9 years ago

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
No

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Pizza

What time do you wake up in the morning?
1 pm, that's not morning

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
I don't beleive in quotes

What is the last song you listened to?
Nella Fnatasia

What radio stations do you listen to?
I don't like radio

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
I live in a studio so I don't have a door for my room

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
With the lights on, because I'm a chicken

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Nothing helps me fall asleep 

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Warm, perfect weather to go out and have fun

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
No

Next vacation you plan to go on?
December, maybe

Do you have any nicknames?
No

Are you watching tv right now?
Don't have one

When is the last time you cried?
Last week

Have you ever been in love?
I think, yes

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
No

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yeah

What do you like to order at Ihop?
Pancakes usually

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
Injury ? I don't remember, I had a concussion last year.

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Fly, and make fire balls lol

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
Appolo 18, it wasn't that bad

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
Nobody knows me

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Grapes, watermelon

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
Don't know

How do you feel about your family?
I don't know how I ould go on without them 

What is your favorite salad dressing?
French vinegrette

Do you call anyone by their last name?
I don't really know anyone

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
Haha both yes

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
No

Have you ever had your heart broken?
Yeah :/

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
Without hesitation

Do you hate anyone?
Yes, there's someone I know I could kill if I seem them

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
No

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Homework, and study for the history exam 

Who is the next person you are going to see?
No one

Who is the next person you are going to email?
Nobody


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

What is your name?
Nick

What is your zodiac sign?
Scorpio

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Rock, Punk, Rap, Classical, etc. Pretty much everything.

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
I love watching football and basketball. I'm trying to get into hockey. 
I'm going to sign up for my schools winter track team in a few months.

What is your relationship status?
Single 

Do you have any children?
Nope

What things can make or break a relationship?
Loyalty, Compatibility, Dishonesty, Cheating, Money Problems

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Fried Chicken and Chocolate

Do you have any pets?
Two cats.

Any tattoos or piercings?
Nope

Do you have siblings?
Two sisters

How is your relationship with your parents?
My dad died, but my mom is pretty cool.

What is your occupation?
Student.

What is your ideal job?
No idea. I'm still thinking.

What was your best subject in school?
History.

Your worst subject in school?
Math

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Sleep

What is your favorite season?
Winter/Fall

What is your least favorite house chore?
Cleaning dishes.

What time do you usually go to bed?
11pm-12am

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Nope, 20/20 vision

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Yep.

Last time you took a bubble bath?
Years.

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Get better at sports/Be more social.

What is your favorite holiday?
Basically the entire time between my birthday (November 16th) and New Years Eve. Best time of year, right there.

Do you have any allergies?
Dust and pollen.

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Not really.

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
Not old enough.

What cell phone provider do you use?
T-Mobile, sadly.

Do you speak any languages besides english?
I can speak some German, I'm in the middle of learning.

What is a smell that you love?
Cinnamon.

What is the last vacation you went on?
Florida, about a month ago.

Have you ever been horseback riding?
Nope.

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
Nope

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Chocolate. Water.

What time do you wake up in the morning?
6 AM.

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
Nope.

What is the last song you listened to?
Everybody Loves Me - OneRepublic

What radio stations do you listen to?
Nothing specific

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Closed. Monsters >_>

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Darkness. How else am I supposed to fall asleep?

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Count sheep.

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Cool.

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Home alone? Nope. 

Next vacation you plan to go on?
No idea.

Do you have any nicknames?
Nothing really. People usually either call me by my first name or last name.

Are you watching tv right now?
Yep. The Office.

When is the last time you cried?
A long time ago.

Have you ever been in love?
Sure, you could say that.

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
Never drank.

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yes

What do you like to order at Ihop?
Pancakes/Scrambled Eggs/Bacon/Toast

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
Four years ago. I fell down the stairs and bruised my tail bone, I couldn't sit down for a month.

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Invisibility. Stealing video games and money all day, every day.

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
It's been a while. Probably Fast Five.

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
Probably, but only a few people.

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Watermelon and Oranges

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
The Office

How do you feel about your family?
They're alright.

What is your favorite salad dressing?
I eat my salad plain. I like all of my food plain.

Do you call anyone by their last name?
A few people.

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
Nope.

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
Nope.

Have you ever had your heart broken?
Not really. I thought I did a year or two ago, but I got over it fast.

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
Tell myself to stop playing video games and play some damn sports.

Do you hate anyone?
Hate? No. Dislike? A few.

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
Nope.

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Sleeping.

Who is the next person you are going to see?
Probably some people in my 1st period class.

Who is the next person you are going to email?
I don't email people.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

**

What is your name?
Brandy.. >_>

What is your zodiac sign?
Pisces

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Classical, R&B, Soul, Smooth jazz, Jazz, Swing
Trance, Dance, Hip Hop, Pop, Reggae, Sountracks,
Heavy metal, Alternative, Rap.. literally everything...

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
Ice skating and winter olympics is fun to watch..

What is your relationship status?
Single

Do you have any children?
Nope

What things can make or break a relationship?
Loyalty, relating to each other Emotionally is extremely important.
Dependability, Honesty.

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Orange chicken and rice
Fried Zuchini and spagehtti squash

Do you have any pets?
Two cats.

Any tattoos or piercings?
3 in each ear and a nose stud.

Do you have siblings?
an older sister

How is your relationship with your parents?
they are divorced but we live in the same
apartment because my dad lost his house..
its pretty good. I fight with my mom alot though.

What is your occupation?
retail Cashier and future student

What is your ideal job?
Photographer of some sort.

What was your best subject in school?
Art. History.

Your worst subject in school?
Math. P.E.

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Sleep, stare off into space, daydream, waste time :teeth
and procrastinate.

What is your favorite season?
spring

What is your least favorite house chore?
DISHES :um

What time do you usually go to bed?
11pm-1am I have to fix this..

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Nuu

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
I dont have anyone to miss

Last time you took a bubble bath?
few years

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
lose 65 lbs

What is your favorite holiday?
Valentines day

Do you have any allergies?
cant eat Banannas

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
yea!

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
no

What cell phone provider do you use?
T-Mobile

Do you speak any languages besides english?
some basic and random Japanese.. i want to learn German

What is a smell that you love?
meatloaf and mashed potatoes...

What is the last vacation you went on?
Washington for a week..to visit my aunt

Have you ever been horseback riding?
Nope.

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
Nope

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
i had some beans and rice..and milk

What time do you wake up in the morning?
ugg... about 9

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
too many

What is the last song you listened to?
oh man..Final fantasy 7 game sountrack xD

What radio stations do you listen to?
everything except christian and country.

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
open a crack..

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
a very bright light on so it makes me sleepy. lol when its time to go to bed.. time to flip on the lights!

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep? read something

What is the weather like right now where you are?
...HOT

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone? no

Next vacation you plan to go on?
No idea.

Do you have any nicknames?
my little neice calls me Mimi..for some odd reason.

Are you watching tv right now?
no

When is the last time you cried?
today

Have you ever been in love?
I dont know

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day? no

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
usually not

What do you like to order at Ihop?
Nutella crepe!!

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
nothing crazy. dont remember

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Time control

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
Alice in wonderland

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back? maybe not haters but gossipers

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
pomegranate, cherry

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
cant think of anything..

How do you feel about your family?
depressing

What is your favorite salad dressing?
balsamic vinegarette

Do you call anyone by their last name?
nuu

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)? on purpose a few times when i was kid..
to check things out

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
sometimes drink when i get nervous

Have you ever had your heart broken?
by a best friend yes

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so? yes. all that junk food I ate 

Do you hate anyone?
no

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
myself

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Sleeping. its 1am and i have to work at 8 tomorrow.

Who is the next person you are going to see?
probably my manager

Who is the next person you are going to email?
whoever responds to my craigslist posting D


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

What is your name?
You can call me Eve Horizon.

What is your zodiac sign?
Scorpio 

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Grunge, alternative, classic rock,80s/90s punk, grungy britpop/dream pop,60s garage, 60s music, psych music, 90s acid house and 90s industrial, trance, 90s rap. 

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
Just mma mostly. 

What is your relationship status?
In a relationship

Do you have any children?
Yeah....almost. 

What things can make or break a relationship?
Pretty much anything once one partner decides to stick it out or decides it's over.

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Thai, Indian, etc...Good vegetarian dishes.

Do you have any pets?
Used to have a dog.

Any tattoos or piercings?
nope

Do you have siblings?
Yes

How is your relationship with your parents?
Rot in hell

What is your occupation?
Waiting on occupations...

What is your ideal job?
Physicist...duh...

What was your best subject in school?
Maths/Physics

Your worst subject in school?
English/Art

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Physics/Music/Your mum

What is your favorite season?
Summer

What is your least favorite house chore?
Hoovering

What time do you usually go to bed?
Late

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Both

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Yeah, with every bullet.

Last time you took a bubble bath?
Wow weeks ago

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Get a good job..

What is your favorite holiday?
New Years..

Do you have any allergies?
Not really allergies

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Sure, perfect opportunity to march with a steel pole.

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
No, **** voting, i'm not a puzzle piece to the incomplete pyramid./ 

What cell phone provider do you use?
Sprint 

Do you speak any languages besides english?
Russian, Armenian, and a bit of Assyrian, but practically forgot all of Assyrian tho.

What is a smell that you love?
The beach, the desert .... or hiking in the mountains of the Valley. 

What is the last vacation you went on?
Some resort in Nevada

Have you ever been horseback riding?
YES hated it..never again.

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
Yes 

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Celery and ice water

What time do you wake up in the morning?
8 am to prepare breakfast/iron shirts...

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
paraphrasing: 
"never argue with stupid people..they will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience." - mark twain

"every revolution makes way for the slime of a new beaurocracy" -franz kafka

"jet ski down your face." - kool keith

"vegas is a ****ing theme dude, that **** dont fool me" - nick diaz

"with dolly parton music playing in my pick up truck!" - kool keith

What is the last song you listened to?
"Big mouth strikes again" - the smiths

What radio stations do you listen to?
Used to listen to a lot of talk. 

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
it does matter, if its facing me i close it. 

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
darknes

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
sleep with a specific stone under my pillow. 

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Hot.

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
not really...im too used to living alone/having my own room with a bath.

Next vacation you plan to go on?
yeah right

Do you have any nicknames?
Sunny, Eve Horizon, Mae West, etc..

Are you watching tv right now?
No.

When is the last time you cried?
next session due in about 3 hours..

Have you ever been in love?
multiple times

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
yeah once or twice

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
yes

What do you like to order at Ihop?
Um...it should be called Mhop..Mexican House of Pancakes..nothing but ****in' ******* in their three piece suits..

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
hard to keep count.

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
control of the physical properties of the universe. 

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
oh probably inception.

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
yeah quite a few, i guess

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
peaches, berries..

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
Knightrider

How do you feel about your family?
Rot in hell 

What is your favorite salad dressing?
southwest probably but i dont use salad dressing

Do you call anyone by their last name?
Yeah a lot of times i do

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
Yep for both reasons lol. 

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
all of the above.
oh wait no i dont anymore

Have you ever had your heart broken?
wow, as if theres any left.can you break particles?

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
sure

Do you hate anyone?
not really

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
ugh just about 

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
umm..not really..

Who is the next person you are going to see?
wow not much other options. 

Who is the next person you are going to email?
Probably Shane


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

What is your name?
Marcos

What is your zodiac sign?
Taurus

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Punk

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
No

What is your relationship status?
Single

Do you have any children?
No

What things can make or break a relationship?
Dishonesty, I don't know...

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
French fries and hamburgers

Do you have any pets?
No

Any tattoos or piercings?
No

Do you have siblings?
An older brother

How is your relationship with your parents?
I'm okay with them, I prefer my mom over my dad most of the time but not currently

What is your occupation?
According to teachers "being a student is your job right now"

What is your ideal job?
Zoologist

What was your best subject in school?
Etymology

Your worst subject in school?
World History, favorite class though

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Sleep

What is your favorite season?
Winter

What is your least favorite house chore?
Washing the dishes ugh..

What time do you usually go to bed?
11pm-12am

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Glasses

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Yeah this one dude I used to talk to on Skype

Last time you took a bubble bath?
I don't think I've ever taken one

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Learn how to play guitar _good_

What is your favorite holiday?
Christmas, something about it

Do you have any allergies?
No

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
**** yeah

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
Not old enough

What cell phone provider do you use?
Virgin Mobile

Do you speak any languages besides English?
Spanish is my mother language, though I freaking suck at it

What is a smell that you love?
My hair gel

What is the last vacation you went on?
When I lived in California about 6 years ago I visited Kansas for a couple of days

Have you ever been horseback riding?
No

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
No

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
I ate a Popsicle, and drank water

What time do you wake up in the morning?
Around 6:30am because of school

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
Can't think of any good ones, the only one that comes to mind is the one in my signature "Humanity ain't all it's cracked up to be, bub.

What is the last song you listened to?
Peleamos - Los Crudos

What radio stations do you listen to?
None

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
I don't have one

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Darkness most of the time

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Masturbate?

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Warm, "nice"

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
If it's to use the bathroom I leave it a crack open

Next vacation you plan to go on?
California maybe this year?

Do you have any nicknames?
One of my friends used to call me Marco Polo sometimes

Are you watching tv right now?
Yeah, The Mentalist

When is the last time you cried?
A couple of months ago

Have you ever been in love?
I don't think it was really love

Have you gotten so drunk that you don't remember what happened the next day?
Oh how I wish

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yeah, safety first

What do you like to order at Ihop?
I have never been to Ihop.

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
I don't know, a sprained ankle or something like a year ago

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Multiple Man's, Cyclops, Banshee's, Cannonball's, Rusty/Pyro's, telekinetic, telepathy, Colossus', time manipulation, teleportation (short and long distance), Spider-man's (organic webbing included), Flash, for starters, I can't decide lol

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
Clash of the Titans

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
No duh

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Watermelon and BLUEBERRIES

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
X-Men TAS

How do you feel about your family?
There okay I guess, love them and all that junk

What is your favorite salad dressing?
I hardly eat salad, let alone salad dressing

Do you call anyone by their last name?
No, I feel that's too personal lol

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
Yeah, my friend in elementary school my friend told me if I went into the girls restroom he would give me a dollar

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
No I'm pretty straight-edge

Have you ever had your heart broken?
Stinged maybe, but not broken

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
**** yeah, if I could retain my memory and all

Do you hate anyone?
YEAH DEFINITELY

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
Yeah my mom for *****ing about me filling out this one thing

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Finish my homework and this stuff for Confirmation

Who is the next person you are going to see?
My mom probably

Who is the next person you are going to email?
This one dude if he responds to my email.


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)

What is your name?
Ask your mom

What is your zodiac sign?
How should I know?

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Mostly classic rock

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
Boxing, MMA, kickboxing, muay thai, basketball, football, rugby, and some others...

What is your relationship status?
MIA

Do you have any children?
Ask your mom

What things can make or break a relationship?
Don't know don't care

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Mexican, Chinese

Do you have any pets?
A dog

Any tattoos or piercings?
Nah

Do you have siblings?
2

How is your relationship with your parents?
Not sure

What is your occupation?
You tell me

What is your ideal job?
Boxer, mixed martial artist, dirty cop

What was your best subject in school?
Math

Your worst subject in school?
English, Art, Drama

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Play basketball, hike, stare out at the stars and drift off in my head

What is your favorite season?
Summer

What is your least favorite house chore?
Dishes

What time do you usually go to bed?
All different times

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
No, but I should

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Not sure if I'd call is missing? Not sure... :/

Last time you took a bubble bath?
Never

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Anything at all

What is your favorite holiday?
Not sure

Do you have any allergies?
Not unless people count

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
When I'm looking to get struck

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
Most likely

What cell phone provider do you use?
None

Do you speak any languages besides english?
Nah

What is a smell that you love?
Hmmmm

What is the last vacation you went on?
Never have

Have you ever been horseback riding?
Negative

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
Double negative

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Mac n cheese and grape drink lol

What time do you wake up in the morning?
All sorts of times

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
Yeah but I can't think right now

What is the last song you listened to?
Presence of the lord - Blind Faith

What radio stations do you listen to?
95.7FM WHIO News Talk Radio

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Closed

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Depends

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Nothing, I just can't sleep

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Meh

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Yeah

Next vacation you plan to go on?
I'm not sure man

Do you have any nicknames?
Nope

Are you watching tv right now?
Nah

When is the last time you cried?
:/

Have you ever been in love?
Yeah :/

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
I don't drink

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Usually

What do you like to order at Ihop?
Nothing

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
Can't remember

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Flying

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
Don't remember, been a while lol

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
I hope not, but I'm pretty sure I do :/

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Tomato, Apple

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
Not sure dude

How do you feel about your family?
Whatever

What is your favorite salad dressing?
Ranch I guess

Do you call anyone by their last name?
Yes sir, sometimes I do

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
Nah

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
Nope

Have you ever had your heart broken?
Yeppers

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
Lots

Do you hate anyone?
I don't hate people

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
Yes

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Not that I know of

Who is the next person you are going to see?
Angel of death

Who is the next person you are going to email?
Lucia of course


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

*What is your name?*
Claire

*What is your zodiac sign?*
Leo

*What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?*
All kinds! Seriously, look at my ipod. :b

*Do you like sports (watch or play)?*
I don't really watch or play sports on a regular basis, but I do like them.

*What is your relationship status?*
Taken. ♥

*Do you have any children?*
Nope!

*What things can make or break a relationship?*
_So_ many things! Dishonesty and cheating are the two big ones that come to mind.

*What are 2 of your favorite foods?*
Umm...sushi and ice cream. ha. :b

*Do you have any pets?*
Yes! I love animals. I have lots of pets. :mushy

*Any tattoos or piercings?*
No tattoos yet. I have my ears and belly button pierced.

*Do you have siblings?*
Yes, one.

*How is your relationship with your parents?*
It varies from great to horrific.

*What is your occupation?*
Student?

*What is your ideal job?*
Archaeologist!

*What was your best subject in school?*
...English?

*Your worst subject in school?*
Math.

*What is something you like to do in your downtime?*
Read.

*What is your favorite season?*
Summer or Fall

*What is your least favorite house chore?*
Laundry. Folding it is so...tedious.

*What time do you usually go to bed?*
Depends on the day. 11-ish pm lately.

*Do you wear glasses or contacts?*
Both

*Do you miss anyone at the moment?*
Yes

*Last time you took a bubble bath?*
Last week. 

*What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?*
I want to take (and complete) some college courses.

*What is your favorite holiday?*
Halloween!

*Do you have any allergies?*
Yep, a few weird things.

*Do you enjoy thunderstorms?*
Yes!

*Have you/do you plan to vote this year?*
I probably should vote, although I'm not a fan of politics.

*What cell phone provider do you use?*
Sprint.

*Do you speak any languages besides english?*
Si :b

*What is a smell that you love?*
Hmm...mango.

*What is the last vacation you went on?*
A mini-road trip with family.

*Have you ever been horseback riding?*
Yes, I want to go again!

*Have you ever gambled at a casino?*
Sure have

*What is the last thing you ate and drank?*
Sweet tea, Chipotle.

What time do you wake up in the morning?
7:30 AM.

*Do you have any quotes that you really like?*
Yes, a ton. I "collect" quotes. :b

*What is the last song you listened to?*
Photobooth - Death Cab For Cutie

*What radio stations do you listen to?*
Whatever one has a catchy song on.

*Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?*
Closed.

*Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?*
Darkness

*If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?*
Write

*What is the weather like right now where you are?*
Spring-like. A bit warm, a bit chilly at times.

*Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?*
It depends. lol.

*Next vacation you plan to go on?*
New Orleans?

*Do you have any nicknames?*
Several.

*Are you watching tv right now?*
Yes

*When is the last time you cried?*
A few days ago.

*Have you ever been in love?*
Yes ♥

*Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?*
Yes... embarrassing.

*Do you always wear your seatbelt?*
Yes

*What do you like to order at Ihop?*
Ohgosh. I haven't been there in forever.

*What was your last injury and how did it happen?*
A bruise of some sort. No idea how I got it.

*If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?*
Time travel?
*
What is the last movie you saw in the theater?*
The Hunger Games

*Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?*
Sometimes I believe it. I have no idea if and when it really happens though.

*What are 2 fruits that you really like?*
Peach, Mango

*What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?*
History Detectives :b

*What is your favorite salad dressing?*
Cesar

*Do you call anyone by their last name?*
No?

*Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?*
Not that I can remember?

*Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?*
Depends -socially.

*Have you ever had your heart broken?*
Yes - when animals/people I love died.

*If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?*
Yes, but only if I could control the outcome my change would have.

*Do you hate anyone?*
No

*Are you angry with anyone at the moment?*
Not really.

*Is there something else you should be doing right now?*
Not really.

*Who is the next person you are going to see?*
No idea?

*Who is the next person you are going to email?*
...No idea.


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

What is your name?
Sabreena

What is your zodiac sign?
Sagittarius

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
I dont listen to music

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
I hate sports and anything to do with them.

What is your relationship status?
Single 

Do you have any children?
No I do not lol

What things can make or break a relationship?
I don't have any experience, but I'm guessing things like honesty, infidelity, values, cooperating...

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Chocolate and cheese (not together )

Do you have any pets?
Not anymore

Any tattoos or piercings?
I have pierced ears and that's about it.

Do you have siblings?
Yes, two little sisters.

How is your relationship with your parents?
Mom - great
Dad - its all right. i mean he lives 600 miles away so i dont get much time with him

What is your occupation?
none

What is your ideal job?
i have no clue

What was your best subject in school?
All my grades were pretty good

Your worst subject in school?
Arabic

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Write fanfiction

What is your favorite season?
Spring

What is your least favorite house chore?
Putting dirty dishes in the dishwasher, especially after they've been sitting in the sink for a while until the chunks of food run together into a nasty putrid mush which sticks to the sides of the plates uke

What time do you usually go to bed?
11pm-12am

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Glasses

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Meh. Not really

Last time you took a bubble bath?
When I was a kid

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
I don't know

What is your favorite holiday?
Thanksgiving, because there's food

Do you have any allergies?
Spring allergies make my eyes itch, but that's it. 

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Yes!

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
Umm...I'm 15...

What cell phone provider do you use?
AT&T

Do you speak any languages besides english?
Arabic (just a bit)

What is a smell that you love?
Roasted marshmallows

What is the last vacation you went on?
I don't even remember lol.

Have you ever been horseback riding?
Nah.

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
No 

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Water and a milky way bar

What time do you wake up in the morning?
6AM on school days, 9AM otherwise

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
None that I can remember off the top of my head

What is the last song you listened to?
Boyfriend by Justin Bieber

What radio stations do you listen to?
None

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Closed. Why does it matter?

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Darkness. It's hard for me to sleep if there's even a crack of light showing under the door.

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Go on Tumblr until 3AM.

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Mild.

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Yeah...I would feel wierd otherwise.

Next vacation you plan to go on?
I don't know yet.

Do you have any nicknames?
"Sabreenie"..."Sabr"..."Sab", etc. 

Are you watching tv right now?
No.

When is the last time you cried?
Last week.

Have you ever been in love?
No, not the real kind.

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
Nah.

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yes

What do you like to order at Ihop?
PANCAKES!!! what else?

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
Yesterday my sister slammed a door on my finger and now its bruised.

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Invisibility.

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
Puss In Boots, I believe.

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
Yeah, but they talk about EVERYONE behind their back, so it doesn't really bother me. Besides, I always know when they're talking about me...

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Oranges and apples

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
Pretty Litte Liars
"Got a secret, can you keep it, swear this one you'll save, better lock it in your pocket taking this one to the grave. If I show you then I know you, wont tell what I said, cause two can keep a secret, if one of them is dead."

How do you feel about your family?
They're great...they're a bunch of wierdo's but I love them.

What is your favorite salad dressing?
Italian

Do you call anyone by their last name?
Not really 

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
No never.

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
Nope.

Have you ever had your heart broken?
Nah.

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
No, it would change too many things and everything would become complicated.

Do you hate anyone?
Hate is a really strong word. I strongly dislike quite a few people though.

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
Myself, mostly. 

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Homework. Writing. Cleaning my room. Talking to my friends. Anything other than making useless posts on a social anxiety forum.

Who is the next person you are going to see?
My mom or one of my sisters? IDK

Who is the next person you are going to email?
A teacher


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Jessie203 said:


> What is your name?
> You can call me Mara.
> 
> What is your zodiac sign?
> ...


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

What is your name?
Laura

What is your zodiac sign?
Scorpio

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Pretty much anything, but most I mostly listen to country

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
They’re alright 

What is your relationship status?
Single 

Do you have any children?
Nope

What things can make or break a relationship?
The only thing I can think of, right now, is cheating

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Apples, Chocolate

Do you have any pets?
Dogs

Any tattoos or piercings?
Double pierced lobes & a cartilage piercing 

Do you have siblings?
2 brothers

How is your relationship with your parents?
I love them, but I’m not very close to them

What is your occupation?
Unemployed/Student

What is your ideal job?
Anything working with animals

What was your best subject in school?
None

Your worst subject in school?
Science

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Listen to music

What is your favorite season?
I like Fall & Spring equally

What is your least favorite house chore?
Cleaning the bathroom 

What time do you usually go to bed?
12:30

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Glasses, but not every day

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Nope

Last time you took a bubble bath?
It’s been a couple years 

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Improve my grades

What is your favorite holiday?
I don’t have one

Do you have any allergies?
Nope

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
No

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
No

What cell phone provider do you use?
ATT

Do you speak any languages besides english?
No

What is a years.smell that you love?
Dove Go Fresh Revive body mist 
What is the last vacation you went on?
My family & I went to North Carolina about 5 years ago.

Have you ever been horseback riding?
Yeah, about 3 times.

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
Nope 

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Water & MorningStar Farms Buffalo Chicken w/ Green Bean Casserole.

What time do you wake up in the morning?
9:40 AM

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
'The mind is its own place, and in itself can make a heaven of hell, a hell of heaven”-John Milton

What is the last song you listened to?
Breakeven- The Script

What radio stations do you listen to?
Various country stations

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Closed

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Total darkness

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Listen to music

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Warm

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Close it out of habit

Next vacation you plan to go on?
None

Do you have any nicknames?
LaLa (only my Mom calls me that) & Sis/Sissy
Are you watching tv right now?
Yep

When is the last time you cried?
Last week

Have you ever been in love?
I believe so, but just once

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
Nope

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yes

What do you like to order at Ihop?
I don’t think I’ve ever been to IHOP

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
Maybe a year ago, I sliced my finger pretty badly, cutting onions.

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
The ability to calm people, like the character Jasper in the Twilight books. Even though he’s not a superhero that seems like a power that would serve me well.

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
The Descendents

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
Doesn’t everyone?

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Apples & Strawberries

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
I’ll be There for You- Friends

How do you feel about your family?
They’re alright

What is your favorite salad dressing?
I’m not very big on salad dressing

Do you call anyone by their last name?
Maybe and elderly person

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
No

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
Nope

Have you ever had your heart broken?
Yeah

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
Defnitely

Do you hate anyone?
Yeah

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
No 

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Studying for finals

Who is the next person you are going to see?
My brother

Who is the next person you are going to email?
No one


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

*What is your name?*
*Holly*

* What is your zodiac sign?*
*Sagittarius *

* What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?*
*Hard rock, alternative, Celtic, classical *

* Do you like sports (watch or play)?*
*BASEBALL! The only sport I care about*

* What is your relationship status?*
* Single :/*

* Do you have any children?*
* No... *

* What things can make or break a relationship?*
*Anything that breaks the trust. You have to have trust in order to make it work*

* What are 2 of your favorite foods?*
*Chicken, chocolate*

* Do you have any pets?*
* Two cats who are no longer with me, tabbies,Sammy and Nickie <3*

* Any tattoos or piercings?*
*nope*

* Do you have siblings?*
*Younger sister, older half-brother*

* How is your relationship with your parents?*
*Closer with my mom but I love my dad still, he puts up with a lot*

* What is your occupation?*
*day-dreamer *

* What is your ideal job?*
*Something with/for children. Writing... *

* What was your best subject in school?*
* It was English- when I paid attention*

* Your worst subject in school?*
*Math *shudder**

* What is something you like to do in your downtime?*
*Write fanfiction *

* What is your favorite season?*
*Winter even though I don't have a real 'winter' where I live*

* What is your least favorite house chore?*
* Cleaning the bathroom *

* What time do you usually go to bed?*
*late*

* Do you wear glasses or contacts?*
*I need glasses but don't have them*

* Do you miss anyone at the moment?*
* My mommy... *

* Last time you took a bubble bath?*
*Months ago*

* What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?*
*Go to school*

* What is your favorite holiday?*
*Christmas*

* Do you have any allergies?*
* Dogs and some cats but I still love cats <3*

* Do you enjoy thunderstorms?*
* Yes *

* Have you/do you plan to vote this year?*
*No*

* What cell phone provider do you use?*
*0*

* Do you speak any languages besides English?*
*No*

* What is a years.smell that you love?*
*Baked goods*

* What is the last vacation you went on?*
*Vegas to see my mom last Thanksgiving/ my birthday *

* Have you ever been horseback riding?*
*No*

* Have you ever gambled at a casino?*
*Yes*

* What is the last thing you ate and drank?*
*Grilled turkey and cheese sandwich, two cookies, Hawaiian punch *

* What time do you wake up in the morning?*
*late*

* Do you have any quotes that you really like?*
*"We must all make the choice between what is right, and what is easy." Dumbledore*

* What is the last song you listened to?*
*Papa Roach: Sometimes *

* What radio stations do you listen to?*
*X103.9*

* Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?*
* Closed!! *

* Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?*
* Total darkness*

* If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?*
*nothing I can really do but hope to fall asleep...*

* What is the weather like right now where you are?*
* Cold and gray *

* Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?*
*No*

* Next vacation you plan to go on?*
* Vegas next week for a few days!! *

* Do you have any nicknames?*
*Not really*

* Are you watching TV right now?*
*No*

* When is the last time you cried?*
* Last week I think*

* Have you ever been in love?*
*No *

* Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?*
* Don't drink*

* Do you always wear your seatbelt?*
* Yes, I don't plan to die*

* What do you like to order at Ihop?*
*Breakfast*

* What was your last injury and how did it happen?*
*Serious one? Sliced my finger from a razor blade*

* If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?*
*Invisibility *

* What is the last movie you saw in the theater?*
* The Woman in Black*

* Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?*
*I think people talk behind my back, it's part of my SA*

* What are 2 fruits that you really like?*
*Bananas and blueberries *

* What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?*
* I'll be There for You- Friends*

* How do you feel about your family?*
*In the end, I love them*

* What is your favorite salad dressing?*
*Don't eat salad *

* Do you call anyone by their last name?*
*None I can think of*

* Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?*
* No*

* Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?*
* Nope*

* Have you ever had your heart broken?*
*Naw*

* If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?*
* Yeah dude *

* Do you hate anyone?*
* Yeah*

* Are you angry with anyone at the moment?*
* No *

* Is there something else you should be doing right now?*
*No*

* Who is the next person you are going to see?*
*Dad or sister or brother *

* Who is the next person you are going to email?*
*Ella *


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

What is your name?
Megan

What is your zodiac sign?
Capricorn

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
alternative rock/rock/70s,80s,and 90s music..

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
not usually...but I guess when I am in the mood I'll watch something

What is your relationship status?
Single 

Do you have any children?
Nooooo

What things can make or break a relationship?
Not trusting, cheating, abuse. Make: chemistry, you feel comfortable around them, laughing.

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Cheese and cheese lol

Do you have any pets?
Yes

Any tattoos or piercings?
No thanks..

Do you have siblings?
yes

How is your relationship with your parents?
They're fine..

What is your occupation?
none

What is your ideal job?
travel the world

What was your best subject in school?
Cooking class. the funnest class I was in ever.

Your worst subject in school?
Math...did not pay attention

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Watch some good tv...read stuff on the net, enjoy eating..

What is your favorite season?
Autumn/fall

What is your least favorite house chore?
Cleaning my room...well it's not dirty dirty but I have no motivation to clean it recently and I'm like blah..

What time do you usually go to bed?
12am-2 am

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Glasses and contacts...mostly glasses now

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
No

Last time you took a bubble bath?
Wow...years ago

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
To be able to go to places by myself..accomplish something..

What is your favorite holiday?
Halloween.. I LOVE watching travel channel's haunted house attractions on there. 

Do you have any allergies?
Not usually.

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Of course

What do you like to order at Ihop?
Scrambled eggs, sausage, bacon, pancakes

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
I hit my knee on my dresser really hard. 

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
teleport

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
Titanic 3D wasn't much of a difference..felt like I was back in the 90s watching it.

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
No body knows me lol

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
ummm peaches are a fruit? I like sliced peaches..

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
Veronica Mars hah..

How do you feel about your family?
They're fun 

What is your favorite salad dressing?
Don't really eat salad.

Do you call anyone by their last name?
No

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
Yes

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
No..rarely drink meh

Have you ever had your heart broken?
No

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
I think everyone would

Do you hate anyone?
No

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
No

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
I could sleep...but that won't happen so nothing else.

Who is the next person you are going to see?
a parent

Who is the next person you are going to email?
No one

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Heh sometimes

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
No

What cell phone provider do you use?
Verizon..

Do you speak any languages besides english?
No

What is a smell that you love?
Candles, fresh cut grass, the rain, gasoline..

What is the last vacation you went on?
To mineral wells last summer.

Have you ever been horseback riding?
No

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
No

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Water, cheese dip and chips

What time do you wake up in the morning?
5 am then went back to sleep and woke up around 9:30 

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
No

What is the last song you listened to?
Depeche mode 

What radio stations do you listen to?
Well like anyone knows the stations : 103.7, 94.5, 93.7

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Closed...open is too scary

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Darkness

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Believe it or not I talk to myself....in my head. I wear myself out from thinking too much.

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Hott...humid...summer is here or almost.

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Bathroom I leave the door open


Next vacation you plan to go on?
I dunno...anywhere amazing.

Do you have any nicknames?
No

Are you watching tv right now?
No

When is the last time you cried?
I dunno

Have you ever been in love?
No

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
Yes


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

meh, I'm bored.

What is your name?
Chris

What is your zodiac sign?
Libra - Positive: outwardly expressive, extrovert

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Liquid, drum n bass, post hardcore rock

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
Football

What is your relationship status?
Single 

Do you have any children?
Hope not

What things can make or break a relationship?
In personal experience, Bi Polar. Luckily its under wraps for now.

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Mexican Fajitas, Pizza 

Do you have any pets?
used to, Cat

Any tattoos or piercings?
Nope, but planning on getting a Cheery Blossom vine design / Rose Thorns

Do you have siblings?
yes

How is your relationship with your parents?
Mum, grand. Dad.... lets not mention him

What is your occupation?
Art Student

What is your ideal job?
Concept Artist

What was your best subject in school?
Art and Graphic Design

Your worst subject in school?
Maths

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Paint, paint, paint. 

What is your favorite season?
Autumn/fall - sunlight in the evenings are dreamy and beautiful around 5

What is your least favorite house chore?
cleaning ma room. 

What time do you usually go to bed?
12-3 am

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Glasses

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Yes

Last time you took a bubble bath?
Bubbles.... oo not sure. Bath was about a month ago. I shower usually.

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
To be able to draw a figure in perfect proportions.

What is your favorite holiday?
Christmas. love seeing the family. 

Do you have any allergies?
Not really, I'm slightly bad with dust though. 

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
yes

What do you like to order at Ihop?
what is this place you speak of ? 

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
Last injury was a big cut on my eye brow. Urmmm, too drunk to remember but my glasses were in two pieces.

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Flying is cool enough for me. 

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
Avengers.

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
Used to, but not any more. Things are kwl now. 

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Mango and Peaches

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
first 5 secs of X-factor

How do you feel about your family?
Mix of peeps. All with their unique qualities. Love um all. 

What is your favorite salad dressing?
Honey mustard. 

Do you call anyone by their last name?
Not that I can think of. 

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
Nope, been into the lasses house next door in the toilet when they had a house party if that counts. I TP'd it though bwahahaha 

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
Smoke, yes - but planning to quit. Drink, yes, but occasionally. Drugs very rarely nowadays but even then its just cannabis. 

Have you ever had your heart broken?
Yes

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
YUP, I would start doing art seriously at like age 10 for starters.c

Do you hate anyone?
No

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
No

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Not really, its 1 am ish

Who is the next person you are going to see?
A cool concept artist dude. 

Who is the next person you are going to email?
email.... hmm, mother probably.

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Cold


Next vacation you plan to go on?
Italy, back to the land of pure cultural bliss

Do you have any nicknames?
Potter, David Tennant, Staple Boy (teacher gave me that one)

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
Love ins't about how much someone suits you. But how much your willing to change to suit them. 

What is the last song you listened to?
Come to me - 65daysofstatic

What radio stations do you listen to?
BBC Radio 1 Essential Mix hour


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

What is your name?
Eh. Too uncommon to say.

What is your zodiac sign?
Virgo.

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Pop, indie rock...

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
Soccer. Loved watching FIFA. 

What is your relationship status?
Single.

Do you have any children?
Nope, and not planning to, ever.

What things can make or break a relationship?
Wow. Ermm... adultery, clashing personalities, financial problems, health issues, I guess. Probably more that I can't think of atm.

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Chocolate and ice cream. 

Do you have any pets?
Nope, I used to have two budgies though.

Any tattoos or piercings?
Ears have been pierced for as long as I can remember. I haven't worn earrings in over a year though. *shrugs*

Do you have siblings?
Yup, younger brother.

How is your relationship with your parents?
Mom: Iffy at moments but good for the most part.
Dad: Eh. Could be much better. There's a lot of resentment/anger.

What is your occupation?
Student. Looking for a legit job though.

What is your ideal job?
I have no clue. Not anymore.

What was your best subject in school?
Economics.

Your worst subject in school?
Chemistry.

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Read, doodle, draw.

What is your favorite season?
Spring (end of).

What is your least favorite house chore?
Hmmm. I don't really mind chores.

What time do you usually go to bed?
Ummm. On and off sleep from 2:00am or so.

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Glasses, unfortunately. Feels uncomfortable.

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
No.

Last time you took a bubble bath?
Haha, a looong time ago. Maybe 10 years ago?

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Hmm. Find my motivation again, everything else comes afterwards.

What is your favorite holiday?
Christmas. Longest break from school.

Do you have any allergies?
Not that I know of, no.

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Sure do!

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
Definitely. I'll have to exercise my newfound power (turning 18 this year).

What cell phone provider do you use?
Bell. 

Do you speak any languages besides English?
French and Tamil.

What is a smell that you love?
Pink grapefruit and vanilla.

What is the last vacation you went on?
India, three years ago.

Have you ever been horseback riding?
Yeah, it was terrifying.

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
Nope. Well, can't actually.

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Kothu roti and water.

What time do you wake up in the morning?
Hmm, I attempt to wake up at 5:00am but its on and off depending on why I need to wake up.

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
Tons actually. Anything that sounds relatively inspiring, chances are, I've heard it before.

What is the last song you listened to?
Breakeven - The Script.

What radio stations do you listen to?
Occasionally Kiss 92.5, Roz and Mocha are pretty funny.

Do you sleep with your closet door open or closed, or does it matter?
Umm. The closet lacks a door, I dunno, it just kinda fell off one day. So no option but open.

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Total darkness. I leave the light on if I need to wake up soon though.

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Read.

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Heavy rain/thunderstorm. 

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
I don't bother. Meh.

Next vacation you plan to go on?
England this summer.

Do you have any nicknames?
A couple annoying ones, yes.

Are you watching tv right now?
Nope.

When is the last time you cried?
Urgh. Like four days ago.

Have you ever been in love?
Nope.

Have you gotten so drunk that you don't remember what happened the next day?
Nope.

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yes.

What do you like to order at Ihop?
Ihop? 

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
Umm, pretty long ago. Messed up my right knee. Don't actually remember how.

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
FLY! Although, I think most people would find it odd to see a flying girl... 

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
The Hunger Games.

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
No? I don't think so. Either way, I don't care.

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Strawberries and blueberries.

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
Big Bang Theory.

How do you feel about your family?
I can hate them at times but I guess I love them too.

What is your favorite salad dressing?
Don't have a favourite.

Do you call anyone by their last name?
Rarely.

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
Haha, no.

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
Nope. 

Have you ever had your heart broken?
Nope.

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
Yeah, tiny things here and there.

Do you hate anyone?
Not really. I dislike people but I don't hate them.

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
Nope. 

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Studying for my math exam tomorrow.

Who is the next person you are going to see?
Classmates tomorrow.

Who is the next person you are going to email?
No idea.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

*What is your name?*
That's for you to find out.

*What is your zodiac sign?*
Sagittarius.

*What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?*
I'll just keep it simple and say metal.

*Do you like sports (watch or play)?*
I like sports, but I don't play or watch any, lol. I prefer playing over watching.

*What is your relationship status?*
Single.

*Do you have any children?*
:rofl

*What things can make or break a relationship?*
Many things.

*What are 2 of your favorite foods?*
Too hard to choose just two, but I'll just name some. Spaghetti and gyros.

*Do you have any pets?*
Many cats back at my parents' place.

*Any tattoos or piercings?*
Nah.

*Do you have siblings?*
3. One older brother, two younger sisters.

*How is your relationship with your parents?*
I get along well with my mother, but I don't really like my father all that much.

*What is your occupation?*
Student.

*What is your ideal job?*
Musician. Vocalist/drummer/guitarist in a band.

*What was your best subject in school?*
English/mathematics.

*Your worst subject in school?*
History/geography.

*What is something you like to do in your downtime?*
Waste time on the internet. I hope to change that. :|

*What is your favorite season?*
Winter.

*What is your least favorite house chore?*
Vacuuming.

*What time do you usually go to bed?*
Eh, my sleeping schedule is usually quite messed up, and I could go to bed at any hour of the day, but I'm doing pretty well lately. Around 10PM-4AM. Yeah, that's good to me, lol.

*Do you wear glasses or contacts?*
Neither.

*Do you miss anyone at the moment?*
Yeah, my family.

*Last time you took a bubble bath?*
Probably 3 years ago.

*What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?*
Improve my social skills, stop procrastinating and gain more knowledge on many subjects.

*What is your favorite holiday?*
Christmas; I love the food. :b

*Do you have any allergies?*
Yeah.

*Do you enjoy thunderstorms?*
Yeah. Enjoyed one last night.

*Have you/do you plan to vote this year?*
Nincompoopery.

*What cell phone provider do you use?*
Eh.

*Do you speak any languages besides english?*
Dutch. Some bits of other languages as well, but not enough to proclaim myself fluent.

*What is a smell that you love?*
The smell of tasty food.

*What is the last vacation you went on?*
10 years ago, to the Belgian Ardennes.

*Have you ever been horseback riding?*
Nah, but have been in a carriage before.

*Have you ever gambled at a casino?*
Nope.

*What is the last thing you ate and drank?*
Cordon bleu, that I made myself, with mashed potato and spinach. It was yummy.  Drank water.

*What time do you wake up in the morning?*
I'm all over the place, but right now, usually around 10AM.

*Do you have any quotes that you really like?*
Not really.

*What is the last song you listened to?*
Percées De Lumière by Alcest.

*What radio stations do you listen to?*
None, really.

*Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?*
What closet door?

*Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?*
Total darkness.

*If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?*
Listen to music or watch television.

*What is the weather like right now where you are?*
Current conditions as of 3:23 AM CEST
Cloudy
Feels Like:
50 °F
Barometer:
29.71 in and steady
Humidity:
87 %
Visibility:
6.21 mi
Dewpoint:
46 °F
Wind:
SW 10 mph
UV Index:
--
UV Description:
Low
Sunrise:
6:03 AM
Sunset:
9:10 PM
50°
High: 54° Low: 45°
» Detailed Forecast
» Records and Averages
» Get Yahoo! Weather on your desktop

*Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?*
It depends.

*Next vacation you plan to go on?*
No plans.

*Do you have any nicknames?*
Yeah, I guess.

*Are you watching tv right now?*
Nope.

*When is the last time you cried?*
Don't remember. I think 2 months ago, but I'm not sure.

*Have you ever been in love?*
Nah.

*Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?*
No, I've remember everything so far.

*Do you always wear your seatbelt?*
Yes.

*What do you like to order at Ihop?*
I know this is some sort of pancake restaurant? There's none where I live though.

*What was your last injury and how did it happen?*
Burned my finger a few days ago. I was being silly.

*If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?*
Invincibility, guess that doesn't really qualify as a superhero ability. So, the ability to fly faster than the speed of light.

*What is the last movie you saw in the theater?*
Shrek Forever After. It's been a while.  I wanted to see Toy Story 3, but the rest of my family didn't, apparently. :|

*Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?*
Yeah, sure.

*What are 2 fruits that you really like?*
Strawberry and peach.

*What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?*





*Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?*
No.

*How do you feel about your family?*
I love them.

Do you call anyone by their last name?
Yeah, occasionally. Usually myself when I'm speaking negatively of myself. I also call myself mister.

*Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?*
I drink every now and then.

*Have you ever had your heart broken?*
Yeah, but not in a relationship.

*If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?*
Yeah, I think about this every day. I know I have to stop obsessing over that. It'll never happen. I should be making the best of the time I have left, but that can be really difficult.

*Do you hate anyone?*
A few people.

*Are you angry with anyone at the moment?*
Not really, but I am rather curious about some things.

*Is there something else you should be doing right now?*
Sleeping, I have to be up in 6 hours. :|

*Who is the next person you are going to see?*
I'm going to visit my family, but I'll probably see lot of people on the way there.

*Who is the next person you are going to email?*
Probably my counsellor.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

*What is your name?*
How about just looking at my profile.

*What is your zodiac sign?*
Capricorn

*What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?*
rockish stuff

*Do you like sports (watch or play)?*
I like watching the x games

*What is your relationship status?*
Single.

*Do you have any children?*
No

*What things can make or break a relationship?*
A lot of things

*What are 2 of your favorite foods?*
Cheese and noodles

*Do you have any pets?*
A cat

*Any tattoos or piercings?*
No

*Do you have siblings?*
yup

*How is your relationship with your parents?*
They're chill

*What is your occupation?*
Being a bad *ss

*What is your ideal job?*
I dunno

*What was your best subject in school?*
Cooking class

*Your worst subject in school?*
math

*What is something you like to do in your downtime?*
surf the web..sleep

*What is your favorite season?*
Fall

*What is your least favorite house chore?*
dusting

*What time do you usually go to bed?*
It depends.

*Do you wear glasses or contacts?*
Both

*Do you miss anyone at the moment?*
sure

*Last time you took a bubble bath?*
Forever

*What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?*
I have no idea...same thing I always want to accomplish

*What is your favorite holiday?*
Halloween

*Do you have any allergies?*
I guess

*Do you enjoy thunderstorms?*
I hate lightning

*Have you/do you plan to vote this year?*
-

*What cell phone provider do you use?*
Verizon

*Do you speak any languages besides english?*
no

*What is a smell that you love?*
food

*What is the last vacation you went on?*
Colorado

*Have you ever been horseback riding?*
i guess

*Have you ever gambled at a casino?*
Nope.

*What is the last thing you ate and drank?*
water and mac and cheese

*What time do you wake up in the morning?*
the morning time

*Do you have any quotes that you really like?*
No

*What is the last song you listened to?*
madonna

*What radio stations do you listen to?*
the classic ones

*Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?*
closed

*Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?*
Total darkness.

*If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?*
no idea

*What is the weather like right now where you are?*
60's and sunny

*Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?*
i leave the door open when i go to the toilet

*Next vacation you plan to go on?*
None

*Do you have any nicknames?*
no

*Are you watching tv right now?*
Nope.

*When is the last time you cried?*
I dunno

*Have you ever been in love?*
No

*Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?*
it's in a faze

*Do you always wear your seatbelt?*
Yes.

*What do you like to order at Ihop?*
pancake..sausage eggs toast

*What was your last injury and how did it happen?*
i dunno

*If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?*
teleport

*What is the last movie you saw in the theater?*
zero dark thirty

*Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?*
sure

*What are 2 fruits that you really like?*
strawberrry and raspberry ( guessing that is a fruit)

*What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?*
The office

*Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?*
yea

*How do you feel about your family?*
they're ok

*Do you call anyone by their last name?*
no

*Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?*
drink sometimes...

*Have you ever had your heart broken?*
no

*Do you hate anyone?*
mayba

*Are you angry with anyone at the moment?*
hmm nah

*Is there something else you should be doing right now?*
anything but this

*Who is the next person you are going to see?*
family

*Who is the next person you are going to email?*
no one


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

*What is your name?*
NoHeart

*What is your zodiac sign?*
Leo

*What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?*
Electronic stuff, trance, techno, dance, dnb, dubstep, but I can appreciate all kinds of genres really, depends more on the artist and the song for me.

*Do you like sports (watch or play)?*
I don't like watching any but I do like playing a few like running, cycling, gymnastics, tennis, ...

*What is your relationship status?*
Single.

*Do you have any children?*
No and let's hope that day never comes either...

*What things can make or break a relationship?*
Social things are not my field of expertise.

*What are 2 of your favorite foods?*
Pasta and maybe something with shrimp?

*Do you have any pets?*
2 Cats at my mom's place if that counts.

*Any tattoos or piercings?*
No and I don't want any in the future either.

*Do you have siblings?*
1 older sister and 1 younger half-brother.

*How is your relationship with your parents?*
I have a good bond with my dad and I'm alright with my mom.

*What is your occupation?*
High school?

*What is your ideal job?*
Being stinkin' rich and not working.

*What was your best subject in school?*
English.

*Your worst subject in school?*
French.

*What is something you like to do in your downtime?*
Games, music, internet, movies, reading, drawing, etc etc...

*What is your favorite season?*
Winter.

*What is your least favorite house chore?*
Cooking.

*What time do you usually go to bed?*
11PM during schooltimes, and it's all over the place during breaks.

*Do you wear glasses or contacts?*
I have glasses but I don't have to wear em constantly.

*Do you miss anyone at the moment?*
Yup, very much :yes

*Last time you took a bubble bath?*
I don't even remember :stu

*What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?*
Get my drivers' license finally, and maybe a summer job.

*What is your favorite holiday?*
None at all, they all suck.

*Do you have any allergies?*
None that I know of...

*Do you enjoy thunderstorms?*
Freaking love them, lightning is the coolest thing ever.

*Have you/do you plan to vote this year?*
Voting is mandatory when you're 18 in Belgium but there's no elections this year to my knowledge.

*What cell phone provider do you use?*
Base.

*Do you speak any languages besides english?*
Dutch.

*What is a smell that you love?*
Gasoline.

*What is the last vacation you went on?*
Barcelona, Spain.

*Have you ever been horseback riding?*
Nope but I wouldn't mind to try it.

*Have you ever gambled at a casino?*
Nope but I would like to try it for fun once.

*What is the last thing you ate and drank?*
Coke zero and some muffin lookin' thing.

*What time do you wake up in the morning?*
6:20 AM on schooldays...

*Do you have any quotes that you really like?*
"Recognize that the very molecules that make up your body, the atoms that construct the molecules, are traceable to the crucibles that were once the centers of high mass stars that exploded their chemically rich guts into the galaxy, enriching pristine gas clouds with the chemistry of life. So that we are all connected to each other biologically, to the earth chemically and to the rest of the universe atomically. That's kinda cool! That makes me smile and I actually feel quite large at the end of that. It's not that we are better than the universe, we are part of the universe. We are in the universe and the universe is in us."

Neil DeGrasse Tyson

*What is the last song you listened to?*
The Simple Things - Armin van Buuren

*What radio stations do you listen to?*
Studio Brussel but I rarely listen to radio.

*Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?*
It's open usually but sometimes it's closed, doesn't really matter to me.

*Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?*
I can't stand the slightest speck of light when I'm trying to sleep.

*If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?*
Get up and not sleep I guess.

*What is the weather like right now where you are?*
Cold...

*Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?*
The toilet door I leave open if I'm all alone but when I'm taking a shower or whatever I always close and lock.

*Next vacation you plan to go on?*
Would love to visit Iceland.

*Do you have any nicknames?*
Several.

*Are you watching tv right now?*
No I'm filling in this survey T__T

*When is the last time you cried?*
Can't remember...

*Have you ever been in love?*
Maybe, I dunno :um

*Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?*
No.

*Do you always wear your seatbelt?*
No.

*What do you like to order at Ihop?*
What the **** is Ihop?

*What was your last injury and how did it happen?*
Fell off my bike but it wasn't too serious, just alot of scratches and bruises.

*If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?*
Teleporting maybe?

*What is the last movie you saw in the theater?*
The Hobbit.

*Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?*
I don't think people think that much about me at all.

*What are 2 fruits that you really like?*
Lemons and lemons.

*What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?*
Bleach? Idk!

*Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?*
Don't think I ever have... maybe as a kid I dunno.

*How do you feel about your family?*
They're an alright bunch I suppose.

*Do you call anyone by their last name?*
Nobody comes to mind...

*Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?*
Don't smoke or do drugs but I drink sometimes but only when I'm around other people ie at family parties.

*Have you ever had your heart broken?*
Haven't got one.

*Do you hate anyone?*
Not with a passion but there are quite a few people I dislike greatly.

*Are you angry with anyone at the moment?*
Kinda...

*Is there something else you should be doing right now?*
There's always something more productive to be done!

*Who is the next person you are going to see?*
My mom probably.

*Who is the next person you are going to email?*
Probably my pen pal from New Zealand.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

*What is your name?*
Tara

*What is your zodiac sign?*
Capricorn

*What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?*
Rock, Rap, Pop, Anime - J-Pop/Rock.

*Do you like sports (watch or play)?*
No. Only the World Cup on occasion.

*What is your relationship status?*
In a relationship.

*Do you have any children?*
No.

*What things can make or break a relationship?*
Uncomprimising, controlling, cheating, manipulating... and so forth~ xD

*What are 2 of your favorite foods?*
Chicken and mashed potatoes.

*Do you have any pets?*
One cat, three guinea pigs and a rabbit.

*Any tattoos or piercings?*
8 ear piercings and a nose piercing.

*Do you have siblings*
One sister.

*How is your relationship with your parents?*
Great! Love them to bits.

*What is your occupation?*
None.

*What is your ideal job?*
Egyptologist.

*What was your best subject in school?*
English

*Your worst subject in school?*
Chemistry

*What is something you like to do in your downtime?*
Watch anime.

*What is your favorite season?*
Summer

*What is your least favorite house chore?*
None.

*What time do you usually go to bed?*
After midnight sometime.

*Do you wear glasses or contacts?*
Glasses

*Do you miss anyone at the moment?*
My dad, a bit.

*Last time you took a bubble bath?*
Over ten years ago I guess.

*What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?*
Learn to drive ;-;

*What is your favorite holiday?*
Christmas.

*Do you have any allergies?*
No. Well, a little bit with guinea pigs, but otherwise no.

*Do you enjoy thunderstorms?*
Yes.

*Have you/do you plan to vote this year?*
No?

*What cell phone provider do you use?*
O2

*Do you speak any languages besides english?*
A little German, a little Japanese.

*What is a smell that you love?*
I.. do not know o_o

*What is the last vacation you went on?*
Uh... to Saudi Arabia in October last year.

*Have you ever been horseback riding?*
Yes.

*Have you ever gambled at a casino?*
No.

*What is the last thing you ate and drank?*
Steak. Lucozade.

*What time do you wake up in the morning?*
Morning? If I don't need to go anywhere it's 3pm, and if I need to go somewhere it depends on when the bus is so I can get up in time.

*Do you have any quotes that you really like?*
Probably plenty, which I can't remember right now.

*What is the last song you listened to?*
Dunno.

*What radio stations do you listen to?*
None.

*Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?*
Closed, doesn't really matter though.

*Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?*
Darkness.

*If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?*
Play sudoku.

*What is the weather like right now where you are?*
Downpour.

*Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?*
Yes.

*Next vacation you plan to go on?*
Not sure yet.

*Do you have any nicknames?*
Tarachu, Taz... etc

*Are you watching tv right now?*
No.

*When is the last time you cried?*
Probably a week ago or something.

*Have you ever been in love?*
Yes.

*Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?*
Frequently.

*Do you always wear your seatbelt?*
No.

*What do you like to order at Ihop?*
Never heard of it.

*What was your last injury and how did it happen?*
Bruises and bumps on head. Got punched frequently.

*If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?*
To switch bodies with people and animals.

*What is the last movie you saw in the theater?*
The Hobbit.

*Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?*
Of course. It's fact.

*What are 2 fruits that you really like?*
None.

*What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?*
Pokémon

*How do you feel about your family?*
I love them to pieces, though my sister is horrible to be a lot, and I hate extended family, save for my mother's mum who's a real sweetie. The rest of them are ogres.

*What is your favorite salad dressing?*
Mayonnaise.

*Do you call anyone by their last name?*
I did years ago, but not anymore.

*Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?* 
No.

*Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?*
Smoke and drink frequently.

*Have you ever had your heart broken?*
Yes.

*If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?*
Yes.

*Do you hate anyone?*
Yes.

*Are you angry with anyone at the moment?*
I usually am.

*Is there something else you should be doing right now?*
Probably. Bedtime.

*Who is the next person you are going to see?*
Daniel.

*Who is the next person you are going to email?*
Some random employer I guess, got no reason to email anyone else.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

*What is your name?*
It's a color

*What is your zodiac sign?*
Leo represent!

*What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?*
Rock, Rap, Pop/Powerpop, Showtunes

*Do you like sports (watch or play)?*
Don't play but love to watch Tennis

*What is your relationship status?*
Single for 21 years

*Do you have any children?*
No.

*What things can make or break a relationship?*
I don't know I've never been in one! Hmmm...secrets? being controlling?

*What are 2 of your favorite foods?*
Italian food and Mexican food

*Do you have any pets?*
A toy poodle

*Any tattoos or piercings?*
two peircings each on my earlobes...hope to have a nose ring and industrial one day.

*Do you have siblings*
Two half siblings

*How is your relationship with your parents?*
Complicated/up and down but can be great

*What is your occupation?*
Undergrad

*What is your ideal job?*
Musical Theater Performer

*What was your best subject in school?*
English

*Your worst subject in school?*
Math

*What is something you like to do in your downtime?*
Draw and sing

*What is your favorite season?*
Winter

*What is your least favorite house chore?*
Cleaning

*What time do you usually go to bed?*
When my insomnia lets me

*Do you wear glasses or contacts?*
both but have stopped wearing contacts for some reason

*Do you miss anyone at the moment?*
I don't think so

*Last time you took a bubble bath?*
Like 15 years ago

*What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?*
Being more independent and getting my first boyfriend

*What is your favorite holiday?*
Christmas.

*Do you have any allergies?*
Yes

*Do you enjoy thunderstorms?*
Hell no

*Have you/do you plan to vote this year?*
Already did

*What cell phone provider do you use?*
Verizon

*Do you speak any languages besides english?*
Elementary Spanish

*What is a smell that you love?*
Gasoline..yeah I'm weird

*What is the last vacation you went on?*
uh...Myrtle Beach over the summer if that counted...maybe not since it's in my state

*Have you ever been horseback riding?*
Yes.

*Have you ever gambled at a casino?*
No.

*What is the last thing you ate and drank?*
Pizza and grape soda

*What time do you wake up in the morning?*
6:30 am but overslept as usual

*Do you have any quotes that you really like?*
"No day but today"

*What is the last song you listened to?*
Can't remember

*What radio stations do you listen to?*
WNOK it sucks so I usually use my ipod

*Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?*
Closed so the monsters don't eat me

*Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?*
Darkness with tv light

*If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?*
Medication or reading which does nothing

*What is the weather like right now where you are?*
Wet

*Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?*
Yes.

*Next vacation you plan to go on?*
I don't do those

*Do you have any nicknames?*
Never

*Are you watching tv right now?*
Yeps

*When is the last time you cried?*
Don't remember, probably a few days ago with my mood swings

*Have you ever been in love?*
No if I'm not counting family members

*Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?*
I don't think I drink

*Do you always wear your seatbelt?*
Yes

*What do you like to order at Ihop?*
Only been twice but I guess hashbrowns?

*What was your last injury and how did it happen?*
Don't know

*If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?*
Telekinesis like Prue from Charmed

*What is the last movie you saw in the theater?*
Django Unjained

*Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?*
Everyone does

*What are 2 fruits that you really like?*
Grapes and apples

*What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?*
Fresh Prince of Belair

*How do you feel about your family?*
A complicated confusing beautiful mess that I love

*What is your favorite salad dressing?*
Ranch?

*Do you call anyone by their last name?*
Never

*Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?* 
Maybe not

*Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?*
Never

*Have you ever had your heart broken?*
No

*If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?*
Who wouldn't? I might not change something but I'd do something instead of ignore it and keep walking like I did..maybe he liked me?

*Do you hate anyone?*
I'll leave that a mystery

*Are you angry with anyone at the moment?*
hmmm

*Is there something else you should be doing right now?*
For once no

*Who is the next person you are going to see?*
Dunno

*Who is the next person you are going to email?*
Perhaps a professor


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

What is your name?
Meghan

What is your zodiac sign?
Taurus.

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Folk, acoustic, jazz, classical, french, low-fi.

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
Not so much.

What is your relationship status?
Single.

Do you have any children?
No.

What things can make or break a relationship?
Communication, compatibility.

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Hm, sushi I guess is one.. and I can't think of something else!

Do you have any pets?
Not currently living with me, but at home.

Any tattoos or piercings?
Just my ears.

Do you have siblings?
Two younger brothers. 

How is your relationship with your parents?
My mother and I get along well now that I don't live at home; my dad and I never really see eye to eye, but it's not a terrible relationship.

What is your occupation?
Student.

What is your ideal job?
Interior designer! I wish..

What was your best subject in school?
French 

Your worst subject in school?
Math or Science

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Read, write, watch movies.

What is your favorite season?
Fall

What is your least favorite house chore?
Hm, laundry probably because it's a pain to go to the laundromat.

What time do you usually go to bed?
About midnight, but it varies.

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Nope.

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Sure!

Last time you took a bubble bath?
About 15 minutes ago. :lol 

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Get a job!

What is your favorite holiday?
Hm, something that I get time off for, but nothing too fussy.

Do you have any allergies?
Nope.

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Sure, as long as I'm not out in it!

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
I'm not old enough.

What cell phone provider do you use?
Telus.

Do you speak any languages besides english?
Some French.

What is a smell that you love?
Most candles.

What is the last vacation you went on?
Went to New York state for a weekend back in December.

Have you ever been horseback riding?
Yeah a few times, we have horses at home.

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
Nope!

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Ginger lime tea and toast, I believe.

What time do you wake up in the morning?
Depending when my classes are around 8/9/10 am.

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
Oh a bunch, but my favourite:
“Sometimes you climb out of bed in the morning and you think, I'm not going to make it, but you laugh inside — remembering all the times you've felt that way.” 
― Charles Bukowski

What is the last song you listened to?
According to my last.fm, it was Pink Moon - Nick Drake.

What radio stations do you listen to?
Sky fm bossa nova.

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Well, funny thing, my closet door doesn't actually close all the way, so it's usually partially open by default.

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Darkness.

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Read or listen to music.

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Rainy and cold.

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Yeah pretty much always, regardless.

Next vacation you plan to go on?
I'm going home tomorrow if that counts..

Do you have any nicknames?
My mom calls me Dolly, and my grandfather calls me Meggie. 

Are you watching tv right now?
No.

When is the last time you cried?
Mm, two days ago I believe.

Have you ever been in love?
I don't know..

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
Well, sometimes there are certain moments I can't remember but for the most part, no.

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Nah.

What do you like to order at Ihop?
I have never been to Ihop.

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
I cut my foot open pretty bad while I was drunk last weekend. :roll

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Mind reading!

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
I think it was Monsters Inc with my brother.

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
How juvenile, no I doubt it. 

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Pomegranates and strawberries.

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
The Golden Girls: 'Thank You For Being a Friend'

How do you feel about your family?
We don't always get along and I'm far away from them now, but I love them.

What is your favorite salad dressing?
Raspberry lime.

Do you call anyone by their last name?
I don't believe so.

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
Yeah, both reasons. :b

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
I have tried cigarettes (though I don't intend to again), I drink a bit and never done any drugs.

Have you ever had your heart broken?
More or less.

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
Yeah probably. 

Do you hate anyone?
Nah.

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
Nope. 

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Starting to pack.

Who is the next person you are going to see?
Uh, probably my roommate I would guess. :b

Who is the next person you are going to email?
Perhaps my dad?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

What is your name?
Would rather not say/ too unique.

What is your zodiac sign?
Libra.

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Movie/game soundtracks. Hans Zimmer is the boss.

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
I enjoy it. But I don't spend too much time watching it.

What is your relationship status?
Single 

Do you have any children?
Nope.

What things can make or break a relationship?
At the most basic level, not being able to adjust to the differences in character.

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Shawarma, rice + chicken soup + chicken put together with lots of lemon.

Do you have any pets?
I have a cat but my sister is taking care of it.

Any tattoos or piercings?
Nope. I'm thinking of getting me a tattoo

Do you have siblings?
4 sisters and one brother.

How is your relationship with your parents?
Distant but good (to a lesser degree with my dad).

What is your occupation?
Unemployed. Waiting to do my obligatory military service.

What is your ideal job?
I have many but my favorite would be military tactician.

What was your best subject in school?
Biology is where I got my best grades.

Your worst subject in school?
Physics

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Video games.

What is your favorite season?
Spring

What is your least favorite house chore?
Babysitting if we could consider it a house chore. Otherwise nothing really, I rather enjoy doing house chores.

What time do you usually go to bed?
lately 2-3 AM

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Glasses

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Yes.

Last time you took a bubble bath?
Never have.

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
The tomb would be pretty good.

What is your favorite holiday?
New Years.

Do you have any allergies?
None that I know of.

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Absolutely. I am dying to have one.

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
Yes.

What cell phone provider do you use?
None for the moment.

Do you speak any languages besides english?
French and Arabic.

What is a smell that you love?
Rain.

What is the last vacation you went on?
New York City.

Have you ever been horseback riding?
Yup.

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
No.

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Mandarine and ice tea.

What time do you wake up in the morning?
9ish.

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
Nothing in particular.

What is the last song you listened to?
See what I've become- Zack Hemsey

What radio stations do you listen to?
Nrj from time to time.

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
I prefer having it closed.

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Total darkness.

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Meditate.

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Cold.

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Yup.

Next vacation you plan to go on?
I don't know yet.

Do you have any nicknames?
I do 

Are you watching tv right now?
Nope.

When is the last time you cried?
Me cry?! HAH!

Have you ever been in love?
I don't know. 

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
Nope.

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Most of the times.

What do you like to order at Ihop?
Don't know what even that is.

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
Forhead scar. I fainted and an old scar reopened.

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Being invisible.

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
The Bourne Legacy.

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
I doubt it.

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Mango and oranges.

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
Falling Skies

How do you feel about your family?
Family is family.

What is your favorite salad dressing?
French.

Do you call anyone by their last name?
Nope.

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
lol no

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
Not anymore for years.

Have you ever had your heart broken?
Yes.

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
I think everything happens according to a foreordained plan so I try to not think much about that.

Do you hate anyone?
Yes.

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
Yes.

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Getting ready for the day.

Who is the next person you are going to see?
My dad.

Who is the next person you are going to email?
I don't know.


----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)

*What is your name?*
Christian.

*What is your zodiac sign?*
Libra.

*What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?*
Electronic, 80's, Ska.

*Do you like sports (watch or play)?*
No. I hate sports.

*What is your relationship status?*
Single.

*Do you have any children?*
No.

*What things can make or break a relationship?*
Make: Acceptance, Understanding, Trust.
Break: Dishonesty, High expectations, Unfaithfulness.

*What are 2 of your favorite foods?*
Fruit and Cake.

*Do you have any pets?*
I have a cat. The three others we have aren't mine so _TECHNICALLY_, I'm not a crazy cat person! :b

*Any tattoos or piercings?*
Nope. Hate them.

*Do you have siblings?*
I have a sister.

*How is your relationship with your parents?*
Could be better. My SA has a huge effect on it.

*What is your occupation?*
Unemployed. Perpetually it seems... :rain

*What is your ideal job?*
Inventor of things everyone wants/needs.

*What was your best subject in school?*
Science.

*Your worst subject in school?*
English.

*What is something you like to do in your downtime?*
Browse the web.

*What is your favourite season?*
Spring.

*What is your least favourite house chore?*
Vacuuming.

*What time do you usually go to bed?*
1AM - 3AM.

*Do you wear glasses or contacts?*
I have glasses, but I hate wearing them.

*Do you miss anyone at the moment?*
Yes. I miss my best friend, haven't met up with him in years. We're still in touch though.

*Last time you took a bubble bath?*
When I was a child. No idea when specifically.

*What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?*
Get a job.

*What is your favorite holiday?*
Christmas I suppose.

*Do you have any allergies?*
I have hayfever.

*Do you enjoy thunderstorms?*
Yes!

*Have you/do you plan to vote this year?*
I've never voted due to SA. I hope to someday though.

*What cell phone provider do you use?*
None. Don't have a phone.

*Do you speak any languages besides English?*
I took French in school, but don't remember much of it.

*What is a smell that you love?*
Coffee.

*What is the last vacation you went on?*
Went to a small village in the Spanish Sierra Nevada mountains.

*Have you ever been horseback riding?*
No.

*Have you ever gambled at a casino?*
No. But I want to try it someday. :teeth

*What is the last thing you ate and drank?*
Fried eggs and orange juice.

*What time do you wake up in the morning?*
It varies greatly. If I'm lucky I'll wake around 8AM. Though alot of the time I wake in the afternoon. :no

*Do you have any quotes that you really like?*
Yeah, a lot. Can't really pick a favourite.

*What is the last song you listened to?*
Everybody Wants to Rule the World - Tears for Fears.

*What radio stations do you listen to?*
None

*Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?*
Closed. Why would you leave it open??

*Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?*
As dark as possible.

*If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?*
Haven't found anything that helps yet.

*What is the weather like right now where you are?*
Cold and cloudy.

*Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?*
Yes.

*Next vacation you plan to go on?*
Thinking about these things is just tormenting myself. I can't plan that far ahead.

*Do you have any nicknames?*
No.

*Are you watching tv right now?*
No.

*When is the last time you cried?*
A few nights ago.

*Have you ever been in love?*
I want to say yes, but I'm not sure if it was actually love.

*Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?*
Nope. Never been drunk.

*Do you always wear your seatbelt?*
Yes

*What do you like to order at Ihop?*
What's Ihop??

*What was your last injury and how did it happen?*
Knee dislocation... Yeah. That was fun...

*If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?*
Invisibility.

*What is the last movie you saw in the theatre?*
I don't remember. It's been along time since I went.

*Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?*
I don't have haters since I don't really know anybody. People have talked about me behind my back in the past.

*What are 2 fruits that you really like?*
Strawberries and Pineapple.

*What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?*
Emmerdale.

*How do you feel about your family?*
I'm not a family person and I don't feel much of a connection to them. That probably sounds horrible but you did ask.

*What is your favorite salad dressing?*
I don't like salad. :b

*Do you call anyone by their last name?*
No.

*Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?*
No.

*Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?*
I rarely drink and I've never smoked or taken drugs.

*Have you ever had your heart broken?*
Yes.

*If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?*
I don't see how I could have changed things that happened.

*Do you hate anyone?*
Not really.

*Are you angry with anyone at the moment?*
No.

*Is there something else you should be doing right now?*
No.

*Who is the next person you are going to see?*
My mother.

*Who is the next person you are going to email?*
No idea. Nobody ever emails me.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

What is your name?
I'd love to tell you, but it's too uncommon, and I'm just paranoid about someone from real life identifying me. Sorry, it's my anxiety. But it begins with an "E"

What is your zodiac sign?
Scorpio. Or Sagitarius. Depends on where you look. I'm at the end of one and the start of another, and nobody agrees on what I am...

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
I can listen to anything really, depends on my mood. But mostly rock.

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
They're allright.

What is your relationship status?
Single

Do you have any children?
Nope.

What things can make or break a relationship?
A lot of things, I can't be bothered to name them all...

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Pancakes, Marshmallows

Do you have any pets?
A dog called Murphy

Any tattoos or piercings?
Nope, but I'm tempted to get a tattoo

Do you have siblings?
A younger sister.

How is your relationship with your parents?
Mum...hmm. Bit up and down, but yeah. Dad, really well.

What is your occupation?
I'm a student.

What is your ideal job?
Some sort of genetics...

What was your best subject in school?
History

Your worst subject in school?
Maths

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Write stories

What is your favorite season?
Autumn

What is your least favorite house chore?
Having to hover

What time do you usually go to bed?
half tennish...

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Nope

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Not really...

Last time you took a bubble bath?
Yesterday

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Get through exams and on with my life

What is your favorite holiday?
I dunno...

Do you have any allergies?
I'm allergic to Ibruprufon.

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Yes! He he!

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
In the US? It'd be illegally if I do... In the UK? Doubt they'll call a vote.

What cell phone provider do you use?
O2. And it's ****.

Do you speak any languages besides english?
Deutsch!

What is a smell that you love?
Petrol (No, really....)

What is the last vacation you went on?
Visited family on the west coast of the US...

Have you ever been horseback riding?
Once in Scotland when I was six.

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
No, but I plan to.

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
A cheese flavoured cracker, mango juice (Not at the same time...)

What time do you wake up in the morning?
Seven if I have to get up. If I don't, then it varies.

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
A lot really...

What is the last song you listened to?
Otherside-The Red Hot Chilli Peppers

What radio stations do you listen to?
None

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Closed, because I can't sleep in anything but pitch blackness, and with it open, there's WAY to much light coming in,

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Pitch Black

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Get up, make a cup of fruit tea, go back to bed, read.

What is the weather like right now where you are?
It's getting warmer, for once. I think the snow is finally going...

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Yup, because it's habbit.

Next vacation you plan to go on?
No idea

Do you have any nicknames?
Hmm...Stealthy, Norm, Ginger Ninja, Elka lee, Ginger

Are you watching tv right now?
Nope because there's never anything on!

When is the last time you cried?
Ugh...don't go there.

Have you ever been in love?
No.

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
Yup.

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yup.

What do you like to order at Ihop?
Don't have Ihops in dear old UK

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
Does a ruptured eardrun count as an injury? As for how it happened, no idea, my ears just never work right :no

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Invisibility. Not cos I wanna hide from everyone, but I've always thought itd be cool to be able to sneak past all the guards at cinemans and concerts and get in for free and go places without anyone knowing and such...

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
The Hobbit

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
YES!!!

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Mango, Apple

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
Doctor Who

How do you feel about your family?
I love them. I don't feel a part of them a lot of the time, but they're family. Lets leave it at that, shall we?

What is your favorite salad dressing?
I don't have salad dressing.

Do you call anyone by their last name?
Nope.

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
By accident

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
Drink occasionally.

Have you ever had your heart broken?
Nope.

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
No, ever hear of the butterfly effect? LOL (From the OP, but it goes for me too.)

Do you hate anyone?
A lot of people.

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
Yes. Lots of people.

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Being sociable? Instead I'm typing away on SAS and hiding away from they all.

Who is the next person you are going to see?
Any one of my family...

Who is the next person you are going to email?
I never actually use email.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

What is your name?
Lee

What is your zodiac sign?
Aries

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Rock, some rap.

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
I enjoy watching mixed martial arts and periodically training in the same sport.

What is your relationship status?
Single of course.

Do you have any children?
No.

What things can make or break a relationship?
Mistrust, lies, infidelity, resentment, tragedy.

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Chicken and strawberries.

Do you have any pets?
I have two cats. The third one ran away earlier this month and I'm still dealing with that loss.

Any tattoos or piercings?
No. Don't see the point...

Do you have siblings?
I have two brothers, one older, one younger. So yes I am the middle child.

How is your relationship with your parents?
I never knew my father, he died when I was an infant. My mother works harder than anyone I know, she's the strongest person I know, she is a great example for her other two sons at least.

What is your occupation?
Loser.

What is your ideal job?
I would like to work in a book store.

What was your best subject in school?
History/social studies.

Your worst subject in school?
Math.

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
I like to read books or write stories or play first-person shooter video games.

What is your favorite season?
Spring.

What is your least favorite house chore?
I actually enjoy chores.

What time do you usually go to bed?
Around midnight, 1-2 A.M. at the latest.

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Glasses. Wish I could afford contacts.

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Yes always.

Last time you took a bubble bath?
Can't remember the last time so that should answer that.

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
I want to just get out of this rut and be an adult.

What is your favorite holiday?
Halloween. I like how it's in between the "lesser" holidays of the year and The Big Two, Thanksgiving and Christmas. Halloween's a pretty big one but not quite AS big.

Do you have any allergies?
Yes I do. Allergic to dogs, a bunch of trees, etc.

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Sometimes.

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
I voted last year for Romney actually.

What cell phone provider do you use?
I don't know.

Do you speak any languages besides english?
Umm...Nah I guess I don't.

What is a smell that you love?
I like the smell of a new book.

What is the last vacation you went on?
Vacation? What's that?

Have you ever been horseback riding?
No. Horses scare me. I can pet them but get on their back? Hell no.

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
No.

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Dr. Pepper and a burrito.

What time do you wake up in the morning?
I don't know. 10-12 A.M. at the latest?

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
"The one who does not fall does not stand up." - Fedor Emelianenko.

What is the last song you listened to?
Burning Bright by Shinedown.

What radio stations do you listen to?
None.

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
I try to keep it closed. I don't like it to be open while I sleep.

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
I prefer some small source of light until I'm very sleepy and then I turn it off and go to sleep.

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
I lay back and think.

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Pleasant.

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
For a shower I do. For anything else nah I leave the door open and my cats stroll around watching me do the do.

Next vacation you plan to go on?
None.

Do you have any nicknames?
Lee Harvey, Lee Harvey Oswald, Leecifer, Leelo, Faleelee, Flealee.

Are you watching tv right now?
Actually yes. Shanghai Knights is on.

When is the last time you cried?
I can't remember.

Have you ever been in love?
I think so but I'm not the authority on love, I only know my own heart.

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
Haha yes when I was younger, many times.

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Rarely. Being trapped in a flipping, twisted metal deathtrap during a catastrophic pileup doesn't sound like any more fun to me than getting thrown through a windshield or ejected out a window.. But I'm not one to judge.

What do you like to order at Ihop?
I don't go there.

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
I injured my right wrist during training, some like 265 pound dude rolled over onto my arm as we grappled.

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Invisibility.

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire.

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
Yes.

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Strawberries and oranges.

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
Now this is a story all about how my life got flipped turned upside down...

How do you feel about your family?
I love them.

What is your favorite salad dressing?
I don't like salad dressing or salad.

Do you call anyone by their last name?
Sometimes out of habit.

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
Yes haha, only on accident though. I was very embarassed. She was attractive though. 

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
I occasionally smoke but I'm trying to quit. I've been off of habitual drug use for a year now in March and I'm proud of it. I do occasioanlly drink as well, trying to quit that too, the 21st birthday party will be the last big indulgence hopefully.

Have you ever had your heart broken?
Oh yes, definitely.

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
I think I would, yes.

Do you hate anyone?
I hate the idea of some people. If that makes sense.

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
Not really.

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Yes most definitely. I'll get to it...

Who is the next person you are going to see?
Probably one of my family members, either my brother or mother.

Who is the next person you are going to email?
Hell if I know.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

What is your name?
TenYears

What is your zodiac sign?
Taurus

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Classic Rock, Alternative

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
Mostly watch

What is your relationship status?
Widowed

Do you have any children?
Three

What things can make or break a relationship?
Dishonesty, head games, screwing around

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
cheeseburgers, pizza

Do you have any pets?
Nope

Any tattoos or piercings?
One tattoo

Do you have siblings?
One sister

How is your relationship with your parents?
Great with my dad. Haven't had a relationship with my mom since I was very young.

What is your occupation?
Bookkeeping

What is your ideal job?
I used to have a work-from-home job, that was ideal...

What was your best subject in school?
Math

Your worst subject in school?
English

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Read, surf internet

What is your favorite season?
Winter

What is your least favorite house chore?
Uhmmm....all of them 

What time do you usually go to bed?
midnight to 4:00am

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Neither

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Yes, very much

Last time you took a bubble bath?
Never

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Get closer to my kids. I'm trying to qualify for disability, that 
would be nice...

What is your favorite holiday?
Memorial Day, I get the weekend with my kids & family reunion

Do you have any allergies?
tons

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Yes

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
No

What cell phone provider do you use?
T-Mobile

Do you speak any languages besides english?
No.

What is a smell that you love?
Used to love the way my gf smelled when she got out of the bath

What is the last vacation you went on?
Schlitterbahn, last year

Have you ever been horseback riding?
Yeah, just once.

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
Yep

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Nachos, iced tea

What time do you wake up in the morning?
somewhere between 6 and noon

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
In my signature...

What is the last song you listened to?
Ho Hey -- The Lumineers

What radio stations do you listen to?
94.5 TheBuzz

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Open.

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Lights on.

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Read.

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Nice

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Yes.

Next vacation you plan to go on?
Memorial Day, to Schlitterbahn

Do you have any nicknames?
No.

Are you watching tv right now?
Yep.

When is the last time you cried?
This morning

Have you ever been in love?
Yes

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
Yes

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yes

What do you like to order at Ihop?
pancakes & sausage

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
A really bad concussion couple of years ago. I got drunk and passed out head first onto a wooden floor

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
invisibility

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
Zero Dark Thirty

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
Yes.

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Strawberries, bananas

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
Law & Order

How do you feel about your family?
I love them very much. The older I get the more funerals I go to. My mother does not believe in unconditional love. There is always, always a price to pay.

What is your favorite salad dressing?
Ranch

Do you call anyone by their last name?
No

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
Yeah, for both reasons lol

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
No.

Have you ever had your heart broken?
Yes, definitely.

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
Yes.

Do you hate anyone?
I hate the way my ex acts, she is a very bad influence on my children

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
Yes.

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Cleaning

Who is the next person you are going to see?
My dad

Who is the next person you are going to email?
Probly my ex


----------



## deuss (Dec 15, 2012)

*What is your name?
*_D_

*What is your zodiac sign?
*_Aquarius_

*What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
*_Indie, dance, electronic, instrumental._

*Do you like sports (watch or play)?
*_I run track/cross country._

*What is your relationship status?
*_Single. _

*Do you have any children?
*_Hahaha, no._

*What things can make or break a relationship?
*_Make: chemistry, honesty, communication, attraction. 
Break: miscommunication, no loyalty, growing apart._

*What are 2 of your favorite foods?
*_Pasta and french fries?_

*Do you have any pets?
*_A chihuahua_

*Any tattoos or piercings?
*_Earrings only. (lame) but, I do want one on my tongue._

*Do you have siblings?
*_3 boys_

*How is your relationship with your parents?
*_Okay, I suppose... _

*What is your occupation?
*_Highschool student?_

*What is your ideal job?
*_Hm._

The survey was too long. Sorryyy hahah


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty (Dec 21, 2012)

.


----------



## Superdad (Jan 13, 2013)

What is your name?
Ryan

What is your zodiac sign?
Pisces

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Rock, R&B, Dancehall, Hiphop, Reggaeton, Drum and Bass

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
I don't mind them. 

What is your relationship status?
In a relationship

Do you have any children?
No 

What things can make or break a relationship?
Dishonesty, Financial problems (Somebody is spending too much!), Adultery, Distance, Maturity Levels

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Spaghetti and shawarma

Do you have any pets?
Nope

Any tattoos or piercings?
No

Do you have siblings?
Yea, a sister. 

How is your relationship with your parents?
Mom - Love her to death, Dad - Not so good but I decided to keep in contact so I'll just see what happens.. he may not be the best person who ever lived but he is my father..

What is your occupation?
Salesperson.

What is your ideal job?
Computer Programmer Analyst! Starting Sept. 

What was your best subject in school?
Chemistry

Your worst subject in school?
Math

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Draw

What is your favorite season?
Summer

What is your least favorite house chore?
None.. I'm not picky. Only thing I hate is when people leave huge hunks of food on their plates or don't rinse them then doing the dishes later for me is disgusting lol. 

What time do you usually go to bed?
11pm-12am

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Neither

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Yea. I miss my friend Sabrina, she's on vacation.

Last time you took a bubble bath?
April. 

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Besides everything else I am busy doing, I want to make sure I socialize more in my free time.

What is your favorite holiday?
Christmas. Not because of the snow, or presents.. it's the perfect family time .

Do you have any allergies?
I'm allergic to bullshtt lol otherwise, no.

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Yes!

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
Not sure yet.

What cell phone provider do you use?
Virgin 

Do you speak any languages besides english?
I speak German as well, my native language

What is a smell that you love?
My perfume.. D&G Light Blue. Been my favourite for years.

What is the last vacation you went on?
To a wheelchair basketball game in T.O. overnight.

Have you ever been horseback riding?
Yep. Just once though.

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
Yea lol 

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Water. Toast.

What time do you wake up in the morning?
8am.. and no earlier if I can help it lol.

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
Yes, I have a few. One I always remember is "Stand facing the sun and your shadows will fall behind you."

What is the last song you listened to?
Slow motion - Call me away

What radio stations do you listen to?
None

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Open, just because it always is. I hang up a lot of the clothes I regularly wear.

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Darkness.

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Read.

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Hot.

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Depends.. as long as I'm not expecting anyone I don't bother.. but for a shower I always do. Real classy huh.. TMI? lol

Next vacation you plan to go on?
Next May visiting the Aussies!

Do you have any nicknames?
Just Ryan, or Rye for short

Are you watching tv right now?
No.

When is the last time you cried?
Last month I believe.

Have you ever been in love?
No, not the real kind.

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
YES lmao. Back in the day!

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yes

What do you like to order at Ihop?
I have never been to Ihop.

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
Last REAL injury.. probably when I was SHing in Feb/Early March.

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
The ability to grant myself every wish I wanted.. clever huh XD

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
****, been a while lol. Maybe Inception?

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
I don't believe it, I KNOW it. :b

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Watermelon and Grapes

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
BBT

How do you feel about your family?
I love them.. even though there is one person who has been a retard.

What is your favorite salad dressing?
I like vinegrettes or catalina or french.

Do you call anyone by their last name?
Yea sometimes to be a dork lol

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
Yep, for both reasons lmao

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
No, ocassionally like twice a year maybe so no basically, and no (havn't smoked pot with anybody in a while). lol

Have you ever had your heart broken?
YUP!

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
No, ever hear of the butterfly effect? LOL

Do you hate anyone?
Hate presumes I care about them, so no. Strongly dislike though, there's a few.

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
Nope. 

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Getting ready to go to the fireworks.

Who is the next person you are going to see?
My sister lol

Who is the next person you are going to email?
My girlfriend, Sara


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

What is your name?
Kevin

What is your zodiac sign?
Aquarius

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Metal, Electronic, Classical, Post-Rock

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
Both

What is your relationship status?
Forever alone.

Do you have any children?
No

What things can make or break a relationship?
Idk, never had one.

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Lasagna and baby back ribs.

Do you have any pets?
2 cats.

Any tattoos or piercings?
No

Do you have siblings?
An older brother.

How is your relationship with your parents?
Don't really have much of a relationship with them even though I still live here.

What is your occupation?
Cart slave at Sam's Club.

What is your ideal job?
Astronaut, although that would never happen.

What was your best subject in school?
Any science really: Physics, Biology, Physical Anthropology, etc.

Your worst subject in school?
English. Worst subject in existence.

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Listen to music

What is your favorite season?
Winter

What is your least favorite house chore?
Washing dishes.

What time do you usually go to bed?
I always try to get 7-8 hours of sleep, so if I have class or work in the morning I usually go to sleep around 10-11, but if I don't it's just whenever I get tired.

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
No

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Yes, miss someone who I was too shy/afraid to tell something important. :blank

Last time you took a bubble bath?
Idk the last time I took a bath, I take showers.

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Do well in all my classes.

What is your favorite holiday?
Christmas, because I love winter and all the decorations and tunes make me feel good.

Do you have any allergies?
Nothing I know of.

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Love it when we get thunder, although I live one of the areas with the fewest amount of thunderstorms in the world. :|

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
No

What cell phone provider do you use?
Verizon

Do you speak any languages besides english?
No

What is a smell that you love?
New car, new leather, new shoes.

What is the last vacation you went on?
To Vegas a few years ago.

Have you ever been horseback riding?
No

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
No

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Thin Mints and milk.

What time do you wake up in the morning?
Depends on when I have class or work, it changes every day.

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
Way too many to mention. I'll just say Ralph Waldo Emerson is one of my favorite people ever.

What is the last song you listened to?
Hypocrisy - End of Disclosure

What radio stations do you listen to?
None, I hate the radio.

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Closed, because for some reason I still get creeped out when it's open. :stu

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
In the dark.

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Listen to some soothing music.

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Hot.

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Yes.

Next vacation you plan to go on?
No idea, hopefully to Yosemite.

Do you have any nicknames?
My friends call me cracker because we're a diverse group and like to make racist jokes.

Are you watching tv right now?
No.

When is the last time you cried?
Don't even remember.

Have you ever been in love?
I don't know, if love means loving/liking somebody for a looong time without them even knowing, then yes.

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
No, but I was close.

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yes

What do you like to order at Ihop?
Pancakes?

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
I rolled my ankle pretty badly while playing basketball and sprained it.

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Travel through time.

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
Don't even remember.

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
No, because it seems like nobody even knows I exist.

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Pineapple and kiwi.

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
In West Philadelphia, born and raised...

How do you feel about your family?
I feel like an ******* saying this, but I don't really have a feeling of "love" towards them. I mean I'm grateful for everything they've done for me and provide me with and would be sad if I lost any one of them like everybody else would, but I just don't have that feeling of "love".

What is your favorite salad dressing?
Hate all salad dressings I've ever had.

Do you call anyone by their last name?
No

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
On accident at school once.

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
Only drink socially sometimes when I'm hanging out with friends. Other than that, no.

Have you ever had your heart broken?
No

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
Yes, I would probably go back and tell this girl I really liked how I felt, I feel like she felt the same way but I could never bring myself to tell her.. Now it just eats away at me :|

Do you hate anyone?
In person, no. Online? Too many.

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
No

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Probably going to sleep.

Who is the next person you are going to see?
Probably my brother.

Who is the next person you are going to email?
No idea.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

What is your name?
Evan

What is your zodiac sign?
Scorpio

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
I like all music. But I mainly listen to Indie/Alternative and Classical.

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
Absolutely.

What is your relationship status?
Single 

Do you have any children?
Nope

What things can make or break a relationship?
Infidelity, dishonesty, lack of communication, sexual problems...

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Peanut butter & pizza

Do you have any pets?
Nope

Any tattoos or piercings?
Pierced ear 

Do you have siblings?
3 brothers

How is your relationship with your parents?
Great. We aren't the Brady Bunch. We are close in our own weird little way.

What is your occupation?
Network/System Administrator (computer geek)

What is your ideal job?
I like what I do now. Though it would be cool to have a 'change the world' type of job

What was your best subject in school?
Calculus / computer courses 

Your worst subject in school?
Speech / English...blech

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Yoga

What is your favorite season?
Spring

What is your least favorite house chore?
I often wonder if I would be better off dead than to clean the shower/tub. 
What time do you usually go to bed?
Weekdays - midnight, weekends - between 2:00 and 4:00 AM

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Yes. Contacts...rarely wear my glasses anymore.

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Not really

Last time you took a bubble bath?
No idea. When I was a kid.

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Hmmm...not sure. Find a cool chick somewhere, somehow who thinks I'm the bees knees.

What is your favorite holiday?
Meh. I don't do holidays. Any day I get off work is cool in my book though.

Do you have any allergies?
Nein

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Love 'em

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
I always vote.

What cell phone provider do you use?
Work phone = AT&T, Personal phone = Sprint

Do you speak any languages besides english?
Un poco de Espanol.

What is a smell that you love?
Lavender. Peppermint.

What is the last vacation you went on?
Arizona

Have you ever been horseback riding?
Nope-a-rooney

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
Yarrrrp

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Drank = water, Eat = Famous Daves

What time do you wake up in the morning?
Weekdays = 7:30 or so, weekends = 11:00 - noon

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
Meh. I'm not really a quote person. I'm terrible at remembering the words of others.

What is the last song you listened to?
Beethoven - Symphony 9 in D Minor: Presto

What radio stations do you listen to?
Don't listen to radio. If I did, it would probably be AltNation and Sirius XMU.

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Doesn't matter. However I last left it.

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Total darkness. 

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
I think about baseball...make up games in my head. Weird, but it does the trick.

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Absolutely bone-chillingly freezing

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
My bathroom door is always open. Come on in! (I live alone, so no point in closing it).

Next vacation you plan to go on?
Leave for Arizona on March 16th

Do you have any nicknames?
Evo, Devo, Ev-Dawg, Evster, Melvin

Are you watching tv right now?
It's on. Not really watching. It's some adult Showtime movie about cheerleader camp. It is pretty horrendous. I'll probably switch my attention when I catch a glimpse of some boobs.

When is the last time you cried?
I always thought I was incapable of crying until last July when I turned into a blubbering mess. Oh well.

Have you ever been in love?
Somewhat? No? I don't know. Never really got to that point in a relationship I guess. 

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
Yarrr, I had a one or two of those nights back in college.

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Hellz yeah! Safety first, boys and girls.

What do you like to order at Ihop?
I don't go to Ihop, but I would probably order some eggs, hash browns...maybe some pancakes if I REALLY feel like screwing with my healthy eating.

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
Lol. Ummm....maybe when I sprained my ankle when I was like 5. I don't take risks. I'm boring.

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Flight

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
Actually I just saw Silver Linings Playbook in the theater tonight. Previous to that it was The Black Swan.

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
I don't think so. I dunno. I am pretty well-liked.

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Bananas, strawberries

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
Animaniacs...don't know why.

How do you feel about your family?
Dey coo.

What is your favorite salad dressing?
Caesar

Do you call anyone by their last name?
Ugh. No..that drives me nuts.

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
I'm sure I have, but it was probably so long ago that I don't remember it. Maybe I should though, 'accidentally'. 

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
I quit smoking last year. Rarely drink. I smoke pot when I can mooch it off people. Otherwise I would never possess my own unless it were legal here.

Have you ever had your heart broken?
Meh. I dunno. Not really. I always feel heartbroken even if it is just like 2 dates.

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
Maybe go back to my early 20's and date more than I did.

Do you hate anyone?
Not really. I can't think of anybody i'd put on a 'kill list' or anything.

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
No. Frustrated maybe, but not really angry. 

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Sleeping, maybe? It's the weekend.

Who is the next person you are going to see?
Other than a random stranger, probably the receptionist at the spa where I'm going to get a massage at tomorrow.

Who is the next person you are going to email?
Somebody at work.


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

*What is your name?*
Ana.
*
What is your zodiac sign?*
Scorpio. 
*
What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?*
I'm not sure, I just like what I like I guess.
*
Do you like sports (watch or play)?*
Playing tennis and watching hockey.
*
What is your relationship status?*
Single.
*
Do you have any children?
*No, I still think like a child myself!

*What things can make or break a relationship?
*Not the best person to answer this.

*What are 2 of your favorite foods?
*Sushi and pho. Mmm. 
*
Do you have any pets?
*No, but maybe one day.
*
Any tattoos or piercings?*
Ear piercings. 
*
Do you have siblings?*
Two older brothers.
*
How is your relationship with your parents?*
Pretty good. 
*
What is your occupation?*
Student.
*
What is your ideal job?*
Something in Psych? 
*
What was your best subject in school?*
Maybe Psychology and Biology? 
*
Your worst subject in school?*
Economics and Marketing. :no
*
What is something you like to do in your downtime?*
I like to sing and write a lot. I'm on the internet a lot too. And I watch Asian dramas...Yeah... 
*
What is your favorite season?*
I've always liked Fall best. :] 
*
What time do you usually go to bed?*
It depends, either way too early or I don't sleep at all.
*
Do you wear glasses or contacts?*
I gotta wear both.
*
Do you miss anyone at the moment?*
I guess I do. I wish I don't.
*
Last time you took a bubble bath?*
I usually just take showers to be honest?
*
What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?*
Progress with my anxiety in general, be more carefree, etc. 
*
What is your favorite holiday?*
Christmas or New Year's. 
*
Do you have any allergies?*
Yeah I think there's something in the summer air I'm allergic too. The skin around my eyes gets really puffy and irritated. 
*
Do you enjoy thunderstorms?*
Yeah, those are fun. xD 
*
Have you/do you plan to vote?*
I should, but I don't know if I will. I'll need to do research and I'm too lazy.
*
What cell phone provider do you use?*
Rogers.
*
Do you speak any languages besides English?*
Tagalog.
*
What is a smell that you love?*
DKNY Be Delicious and Clean's Warm Cotton, that one makes me feel squeaky clean. 
*
What is the last vacation you went on?*
California last summer.
*
Have you ever been horseback riding?*
No but I would be up for it.
*
Have you ever gambled at a casino?*
Nah.
*
What is the last thing you ate and drank?*
Just water so far.
*
What time do you wake up in the morning?*
I woke up at 2 AM today. My sleeping pattern have been like this for years now...
*
Do you have any quotes that you really like?*
Yeah, loads, but I can't think of one off the top of my head. 
*
Sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
*I don't care.
*
Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?*
Darkness.

*If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?*
Music helps with everything.  *

What is the weather like right now where you are?*
Dunno, it's too early to tell.

*Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?*
Yes?*

Next vacation you plan to go on?*
Philippines in September. I'm excited. I haven't been back in five years. 
*
Do you have any nicknames?*
Yeah, I have some. Inah, Ann, Mara...and the most recent addition is Ana-chan.  
*
Are you watching tv right now?*
Meh, the computer is basically my TV.
*
When is the last time you cried?*
I can't remember. That's a good sign. 
*
Have you ever been in love?*
Hmm. I've liked some people but I if I love them...Well, I'd need to know them a lot more.

*Have you gotten so drunk that you don't remember what happened the next day?*
No, I don't really drink.
*
Do you always wear your seatbelt?*
Of course.*

What do you like to order at iHop?*
I have never been, but I should. Their pancakes look good. :yes
*
What was your last injury and how did it happen?*
I fell while I was jogging and scraped my knee pretty badly on the rough sidewalk. Had to limp home. I fainted later that night from the blood loss. -_-
*
If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?*
MIND READING would solve a lot of my problems. :/ 
*
What is the last movie you saw in the theater?*
The Dark Knight Rises. Oh my gosh, that was months ago. :um

*Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?*
I don't think I talk to enough people to have haters.  Sometimes I think it would be fun to have at least one though, lol.
*
What are 2 fruits that you really like?*
Blueberries and watermelons.
*
What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?*
Please Be Careful With My Heart. :> 
*
What is your favorite salad dressing?*
The ones with too much calories.
*
Do you call anyone by their last name?*
No. 
*
Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?*
Yeah. >///<
*
Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?*
No, no and no unless you count eye drops for my Glaucoma as drugs.
*
Have you ever had your heart broken?*
Probably not?

*If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?*
No. This life hasn't been what I imagined it would be so far, but there have been good enough times I think. :') 
*
Do you hate anyone?*
Maybe.
*
Are you angry with anyone at the moment?*
Not really. 
*
Is there something else you should be doing right now?*
Ugh, there's always something else I should be doing.
*
Who is the next person you are going to see?*
Maybe JS. 
*
Who is the next person you are going to email?*
Maybe SF.


----------



## deuss (Dec 15, 2012)

MissPsychNerd said:


> *What are 2 of your favorite foods?
> *Sushi and pho. Mmm.


My mother makes it almost every month. :d


----------



## M90 (Jan 10, 2013)

What is your name?
Not telling. Yes, I'm that paranoid.

What is your zodiac sign?
Leo.

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Dubstep, melodic trance, drum & bass.

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
I don't play any sports, but I like watching beach volleyball for women. :>

What is your relationship status?
Single.

Do you have any children?
I hope not.

What things can make or break a relationship?


What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Chinese and chinese.

Do you have any pets?
I don't have any, but my parents have two dogs.

Any tattoos or piercings?
Nop.

Do you have siblings?
I have a sister.

How is your relationship with your parents?
Good.

What is your occupation?
Electronics-"ician", I don't know the proper translation.

What is your ideal job?
Psychiatrist.

What was your best subject in school?
English.

Your worst subject in school?
Math.

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Sleep.

What is your favorite season?
Summer.

What is your least favorite house chore?
Take the dogs for a walk, because of SA.

What time do you usually go to bed?
11:30 PM.

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Sometimes glasses.

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
Nop.

Last time you took a bubble bath?
Three weeks ago.

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Getting a girlfriend would be nice.

What is your favorite holiday?
Christmas.

Do you have any allergies?
Yeah, cats and pollen.

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
Oh yes.

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
Nop.

What cell phone provider do you use?
Tele2.

Do you speak any languages besides english?
Norwegian, obviously.

What is a smell that you love?
The smell of food.

What is the last vacation you went on?
Turkey.

Have you ever been horseback riding?
No way, horses are scary.

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
Never.

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Toast and a pre-workout shake.

What time do you wake up in the morning?
9 AM.

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
"Pain in the as*holes" - Borat

What is the last song you listened to?
Avicii vs Nicky Romero - I Could Be The One

What radio stations do you listen to?
I never listen to the radio.

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Closet door? I don't have a closet.

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Total darkness.

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Go sleep on the couch.

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Rainy.

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
Allways.

Next vacation you plan to go on?
No plans.

Do you have any nicknames?
I do not.

Are you watching tv right now?
Nop.

When is the last time you cried?
Hm, 7 years ago.

Have you ever been in love?
Yes.

Have you gotten so drunk that you don't remember what happened the next day?
This is what ALLWAYS happen.

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yes.

What do you like to order at Ihop?
What?

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
Hmmmmmmmmm, broke my finger. Fell on the ice, holding a Maglite, and the Maglite pretty much crushed my finger.

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Invisibility.

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
Django.

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
I don't believe I have any haters, but yeah, people are being people so they are talking behind my back.

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
Lychee and chocolate.

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
South Park.

How do you feel about your family?
Uhm, family-"feelings" I guess.

What is your favorite salad dressing?
No fan of dressing nor salad.

Do you call anyone by their last name?
Yes.

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
Never.

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
I drink, and smoke socially.

Have you ever had your heart broken?
Yes.

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
Not being born. QQ

Do you hate anyone?
Yeah.

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
Yeah.

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Just got home from the gym so I should hit the shower.

Who is the next person you are going to see?
My doctor.

Who is the next person you are going to email?
No idea.


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

*What is your name?*
Seth
*
What is your zodiac sign?*
Gemini
*
What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?*
I listen to a little bit of everything, but I tend to go through phases where I'll get hooked on one or two genres for a few weeks. Right now it's punk and EDM.
*
Do you like sports (watch or play)?*
Yup, I'll watch pretty much whatever's on. Favorites are football, hockey and soccer. 
*
What is your relationship status?*
Single.
*
Do you have any children?
*No

*What things can make or break a relationship?
*Poor communication. Other stuff.

*What are 2 of your favorite foods?
*Pretty much any kind of pasta and all breakfast foods. Looove breakfast.
*
Do you have any pets?
*Not at the moment.
*
Any tattoos or piercings?*
Nope
*
Do you have siblings?*
I have an older half-brother that I've never met.
*
How is your relationship with your parents?*
Great
*
What is your occupation?*
I'm in the military.
*
What is your ideal job?*
No idea, I change my mind all the time.
*
What was your best subject in school?*
History & Civics/Government
*
Your worst subject in school?*
The maths.
*
What is something you like to do in your downtime?*
Running, lifting, hiking, reading & drinking. I also really enjoy doing absolutely nothing every once in a while.
*
What is your favorite season?*
Summer
*
What time do you usually go to bed?*
10ish
*
Do you wear glasses or contacts?*
Both, mostly contacts though.
*
Do you miss anyone at the moment?*
Nah
*
Last time you took a bubble bath?*
No idea.
*
What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?*
I really need to re-enroll in school... 
*
What is your favorite holiday?*
Thanksgiving 
*
Do you have any allergies?*
Not that I know of.
*
Do you enjoy thunderstorms?*
Yes, especially at night.
*
Have you/do you plan to vote this year?*
N/A
*
What cell phone provider do you use?*
AT&T
*
Do you speak any languages besides English?*
No 
*
What is a smell that you love?*
Dunno
*
What is the last vacation you went on?*
Went to the Smoky Mountains this past Christmas.
*
Have you ever been horseback riding?*
When I was really little.
*
Have you ever gambled at a casino?*
No, I don't think I'd make a very good gambler.
*
What is the last thing you ate and drank?*
Baked chicken, steamed rice, mixed veggies and water.
*
What time do you wake up in the morning?*
4am
*
Do you have any quotes that you really like?*
Yeah, but I don't really want to type them out right now...
*
Sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
*Closed, no particular reason why though.
*
Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?*
As dark as can be.

*If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?*
Read
* 
What is the weather like right now where you are?*
It's raining.

*Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?*
More often than not.
* 
Next vacation you plan to go on?*
No idea.
*
Do you have any nicknames?*
My unit calls me Honey Badger.
*
Are you watching tv right now?*
Nope
*
When is the last time you cried?*
Not sure.
*
Have you ever been in love?*
Don't think so.

*Have you gotten so drunk that you don't remember what happened the next day?*
Yeah, not recently though.
*
Do you always wear your seatbelt?*
Yes, always.
* 
What do you like to order at iHop?*
Pancakes, eggs, bacon, hashbrowns and toast.
*
What was your last injury and how did it happen?*
I wouldn't really call it an injury, but I get shin splints every now and then from running.
*
If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?*
Dunno. Maybe mind reading.
*
What is the last movie you saw in the theater?*
Zero Dark Thirty

*Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?*
Everybody talks behind somebody's back. I don't think I have any "haters," though.
*
What are 2 fruits that you really like?*
Blueberries & grapes
*
What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?*
South Park's theme.
*
What is your favorite salad dressing?*
Italian
*
Do you call anyone by their last name?*
All the time.
*
Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?*
Yeah, when I was in elementary school. Pretty embarrassing.
*
Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?*
I drink socially.
*
Have you ever had your heart broken?*
Not really.

*If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?*
Sure
*
Do you hate anyone?*
Nah
*
Are you angry with anyone at the moment?*
No
*
Is there something else you should be doing right now?*
Yes!
*
Who is the next person you are going to see?*
My squad.
*
Who is the next person you are going to email?*
No idea.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

(Dang this thread is old. Hope it's ok to still bump it though, since I just came across this and really want to do it.)

What is your name?
Maria

What is your zodiac sign?
Taurus

What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
Progressive House, Pop, Rap, Jpop, K-indie (sometimes), Glitch Hop, Indie, just alot of electronic music really. 

Do you like sports (watch or play)?
I've been getting interested into volleyball a little lately, but generally I find them really boring to watch and I'm horrid at playing any too. 

What is your relationship status?
Single (At this point I'm probably even hoping it stays that way, for anyone else's sake.)

Do you have any children?
No and I don't think I'll ever want any. :eek

What things can make or break a relationship?
Communication, loyalty, trust, appreciation, kindness and acceptance.

What are 2 of your favorite foods?
Garlic bread and salmon

Do you have any pets?
My dad and stepmom over in GA have two pups, so they're technically not mine but I love them so dearly. :love2

Any tattoos or piercings?
No. I used to have my ears pierced since I was a baby and wore my earrings constantly but then I took them off for something one day, forgot to put them back on and haven't bothered with them since. I regret it, because my lobes must've closed up almost completely by now. 

Do you have siblings?
Yes, an older brother. 

How is your relationship with your parents?
Mom - Alot better and less abusive since my stepdad came in. There are still times where the relationship gets incredibly toxic again, but they're not a daily occurrence anymore and when she's genuinely happy it's like we can almost be real friends. Of course, I'm not sure if that still involves forgiving her for all those times in the past she has verbally abused me to hell and back telling me god should kill me, that I ruined Christmas and no one wants me in this house, no one likes me, projecting her own flaws on me completely, etc. 

Dad - Now that I'm older, I''m truly seeing the controlling character that my mom has always accused him of having. He has never been nearly as mean with me like my mother has, but I'm guessing that's because I'm the apple of his eye like I've always been accused of being. He's a huge guy with brute strength, so he can be pretty overwhelming but he's a lot more laid-back and a jokester than my mom. I thought about cutting him off completely from a grudge that he physically abused my brother when he was younger, but that hasn't been possible naturally from being forced off to keep visiting him from my mother. I'm learning more about forgiving and forgetting thanks to that, though. 

What is your occupation?
N/A

What is your ideal job?
Psychologist or freelance writer.

What was your best subject in school?
Creative Writing

Your worst subject in school?
Geometry

What is something you like to do in your downtime?
Write

What is your favorite season?
Spring

What is your least favorite house chore?
Shopping 

What time do you usually go to bed?
11pm, these days now that my sleep schedule is messed up more than ever 3 or 4 am, pretty often. 

Do you wear glasses or contacts?
Will be wearing my first glasses pretty soon, just waiting on them to arrive. :love2 

Do you miss anyone at the moment?
My mom, probably. My best friend Vince too (Although, I should really message him more.)

Last time you took a bubble bath?
When I was very little. This year I started trying bath bombs and they're just amazing. 

What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?
Get my grades back on track, because I feel like I'll be screwed if I don't. This year they were probably worse than ever, battling with depression and a motivation that's completely gone for school whatsoever. And I just want to be happy again, in general I guess..

What is your favorite holiday?
Christmas!!!

Do you have any allergies?
A long time ago they found I have an allergy to feather pillows, but I don't know about anything else.

Do you enjoy thunderstorms?
No, I think I'm a little scared of them. lol

Have you/do you plan to vote this year?
I did, but now that it's between Trump and Hillary I don't know for who. 

What cell phone provider do you use?
T-Mobile

Do you speak any languages besides english?
Bulgarian and I'm learning Japanese. I also tried learning Russian for a while when I went to school in Bulgaria, but don't remember a single thing. 

What is a smell that you love?
Deodorant 

What is the last vacation you went on?
Las Vegas

Have you ever been horseback riding?
No

Have you ever gambled at a casino?
No, I was tempted with all the slot machines in Vegas if only a little, though. :b 

What is the last thing you ate and drank?
Oatmeal with coconut milk and fig bars. 

What time do you wake up in the morning?
7 am on school days, 9 am-ish now on break. 

Do you have any quotes that you really like?
"The journey of a thousand miles begins with one step." - Lao Tzu 
"When we fight upstream against a rocky undercurrent, every foothold takes on a kind of urgency." - Arthur Golden, Memoirs of a Geisha

What is the last song you listened to?
Alex H - There's No Turning Back (Dub Mix)

What radio stations do you listen to?
None

Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?
Closed

Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?
Total darkness. It's hard for me to get any good sleep with any light on, although I've frequently slept with my door open to get light in because I'm a paranoid mess that still has trouble sleeping without it, apparently. :afr 

If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?
Listen to music, write, just browsing my phone. 

What is the weather like right now where you are?
Hot.

Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?
I even lock it, obsessively.. :um

Next vacation you plan to go on?
I don't know yet, I hope I get to go back to Bulgaria. I've been feeling really homesick. 

Do you have any nicknames?
Mimi or Box (online).

Are you watching tv right now?
No.

When is the last time you cried?
When my eye got irritated driving yesterday, but a real cry would be when my dad raised his voice suddenly at me the first day I started learning to drive and it freaked me out. 

Have you ever been in love?
Yes.

Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?
No. Just tipsy enough to get a little dizzy, maybe. 

Do you always wear your seatbelt?
Yes. (except when my friend is giving me rides, I never put it on. It started out as a weird irrational "This is his family's car, so I feel awkward using their seatbelt" notion and it stuck to a point where I'm self-conscious if I suddenly did start putting it on one day after having not put it on since. I know it's horribly irresponsible, but my SA scares me too much to do it.)

What do you like to order at Ihop?
I have never been to Ihop.

What was your last injury and how did it happen?
Don't remember

If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?
Telekinesis or Animal Telepathy. 

What is the last movie you saw in the theater?
Ghost Busters

Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?
Yes. I'm sure I've done enough by now to have at least one, somewhere. If not, their strong dislike would still be definitely there. 

What are 2 fruits that you really like?
I like almost all fruits, but probably peaches and oranges. 

What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?
Batman? idk lol

How do you feel about your family?
My psyche will still always be bent somewhere on love for them, no matter all the terrible ways they've made me feel and how I now continuously think about cutting off contact with them. I'm probably confused about the situation with them more than ever, but I want to appreciate them all the same. It's hard when the other side is screaming "They've made you feel like a complete pos and bullied you around for your entire childhood, why would you ever want that?" ffs It's still such a complicated situation, since I have such an incredibly black-and-white relationship with all of them. (All sorts of terrifying memories like my brother assaulting me, me and my mom trying to strangle eachother, literally considering trying to push my mom down the stairs in a fit of rage, and ones where we couldn't come off any more as a normal family. It's still so weird to me.) 

What is your favorite salad dressing?
Uuh, ranch dressing? That's probably the only one I really know. 

Do you call anyone by their last name?
No

Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?
No

Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?
Drink a few sips of wine at most usually. I've never smoked or done drugs, but I have started considering trying weed since last year. I don't want to take any risks, though. 

Have you ever had your heart broken?
Yeah..

If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?
Alot of things, maybe I could prevent my SA? 

Do you hate anyone?
I'm in borderline-hatred with alot of my family, but otherwise no one because I've never even built or had nearly enough relationships with anyone else for that to happen. 

Are you angry with anyone at the moment?
No. 

Is there something else you should be doing right now?
Studying..oops. 

Who is the next person you are going to see?
Doctors most likely, I have to go for an endoscopy soon. 

Who is the next person you are going to email?
I don't e-mail anyone these days.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

*What is your name?*
Wyatt

*What is your zodiac sign?*
Leo

*What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?*
Classic Rock, and pretty much anything before the 90's.

*Do you like sports (watch or play)?*
Yeah, Hockey and Basketball

*What is your relationship status?*
Single

*Do you have any children*
Nah

*What things can make or break a relationship?*
Trust, don't flirt with others, love your SO. Don't give up when **** hits the fan.

*What are 2 of your favorite foods?*
Pizza and Hamburgers

*Do you have any pets?*
Yeah, dogs, gecko, cats

*Any tattoos or piercings?*
No, but I'll get a tattoo pretty soon.

*Do you have siblings?*
3 brothers, 2 sisters

*How is your relationship with your parents?*
Pretty good with mom and step mom, haven't talked to bio dad in years.

*What is your occupation?*
Kitchen, for now :/

*What is your ideal job?*
Construction something

*What was your best subject in school?*
Gym/shop

*Your worst subject in school?*
Math

*What is something you like to do in your downtime?*
Computer/movies/write

*What is your favorite season?*
Spring, if it weren't for the allergies. Winter, if I was living in Canada.

*What is your least favorite house chore?*
Clean the kitchen

*What time do you usually go to bed?*
12am-2am

*Do you wear glasses or contacts?*
Have glasses, but I don't wear them.

*Do you miss anyone at the moment?*
No, not that I can think of

*Last time you took a bubble bath?*
5+ years ago. I grew too tall and can't fit in a bathtub anymore 

*What is one thing you want to accomplish this year?*
Lose a few pounds and get a girlfriend

*What is your favorite holiday?*
Christmas. Perfect and most beautiful time of the year

*Do you have any allergies?*
Just that **** that gets spread around in spring

*Do you enjoy thunderstorms?*
Yes!!

*Have you/do you plan to vote this year?*
Yeah

*Do you speak any languages besides english?*
Used to be able to speak some french, due to living in Canada and growing up with a french family.

*What is a smell that you love?*
Lemons!

*What is the last vacation you went on?*
Canada in 2009

*Have you ever been horseback riding?*
Nope

*Have you ever gambled at a casino?*
Not yet

*What is the last thing you ate and drank?*
Chicken Fajitas, milk.

*What time do you wake up in the morning?*
10ish, when no school

*Do you have any quotes that you really like?*
Too many to list, lol.

*What is the last song you listened to?*
Jessie J - Flashlight

*What radio stations do you listen to?*
None

*Do you sleep with your closet Door open or closed, or does it matter?*
There isn't a door

*Do you prefer to sleep with any light in the room, or in total darkness?*
Darkness.

*If you are having a hard time getting to sleep, What is something you do to help you fall asleep?*
Try harder

*What is the weather like right now where you are?*
Balls hot.

*Do you close the door when you use the bathroom or shower when you're home alone?*
Yeah, habbit.

*Next vacation you plan to go on?*
Canada perhaps next year.

*Do you have any nicknames?*
Hmm, not really

*Are you watching tv right now?*
No.

*When is the last time you cried?*
When I was 12 or 13

*Have you ever been in love?*
Kinda, but it ended so I don't know if it was actually true love or just deep infatuation.

*Have you gotten so drunk that you Dont remember what happened the next day?*
No

*Do you always wear your seatbelt?*
Yes

*What do you like to order at Ihop?*
Only been there once

*What was your last injury and how did it happen?*
Last real injury was when I burned my face using the steamer at work. 9 hours of agonizing pain.

*If you could have one superhero ability, What would it be?*
Strength

*What is the last movie you saw in the theater?*
Warcraft

*Do you believe that you have haters and that people talk about you behind your back?*
Doubt it

*What are 2 fruits that you really like?*
Peaches and watermelons

*What is the first tv show theme song that you can think of?*
Cheers

*How do you feel about your family?*
They're fine... we all need em

*What is your favorite salad dressing?*
I like vinegrettes or catalina or french.

*Do you call anyone by their last name?*
Nah, not consistently

*Have you ever walked into the bathroom for the opposite sex by accident (or on purpose)?*
I'm sure I have on accident, not purpose

*Do you smoke, drink or use any kind of drugs?*
No, have never done drugs. Don't smoke, and I would drink occasionally if I was in age.

*Have you ever had your heart broken?*
YUP!

*If you could go back in time and change anything from your past, would you do so?*
Nope... butterfly effect lol

*Do you hate anyone?*
Don't hate, but there's a few I can say I loathe, or strongly dislike.

*Are you angry with anyone at the moment?*
Nope

*Is there something else you should be doing right now?*
Going to bed, lol

*Who is the next person you are going to see?*
Probably my sister

*Who is the next person you are going to email?*
I only e-mail my boss.


----------

